# تطورات الاحداث في العراق



## fauzi (7 فبراير 2011)

تواصل الاحتجاجات والتظاهرات في عمومِ مدنِ العراق

دبي- الشرقية 7 فبراير: تواصلت الاحتجاجات والتظاهرات في عمومِ مدنِ العراق احتجاجا على تردي مستوى الخدمات وعدم التزامِ المسؤولين بالوعودِ التي قطعوها لابناءِ الشعب العراقي اذ تظاهر المئاتُ من ابناءِ ناحيةِ السلامِ التابعةِ لقضاءِ الميمونةِ في محافظةِ ميسان ، احتجاجا على ضعف الخدمات في الناحية وطالب المتظاهرون الذين تجمعوا امامَ مبنى مجلس الناحية طالبوا بتحسين نوعية الخدمات التي تشمل الكهرباء والطرق الداخلية والخدمات البلدية وتقديمِ المسؤولينَ الفاسدينَ الى العدالة وعدم التستر عليهم.

وخرج المئات من ابناءِ مدينة الناصرية مركزِ محافظة ذي قار في تظاهرةٍ كبيرةٍ للمطالبةِ بتحسين مفردات البطاقة التموينية وإيجادِ فرصِ عملٍ للعاطلينَ وتحسين الخدمات وانطلق المتظاهرون من وسط مدينة الناصرية باتجاه مبنى المحافظة وحضر بعضهم من أقضيةِ ونواحي المحافظة حملوا مطالب عدة أهمها توفيرُ موادِ البطاقة التموينية كاملةًً وتحسينُ الواقع المتردي للخدمات وإيجاد فرص عمل للعاطلين.ودعا المتظاهرون مسؤولي الحكومة المحلية إلى الإيفاء بوعودهم بتحسين الأوضاع الاقتصادية والخدمية في عموم مناطق المحافظة.


----------



## fauzi (7 فبراير 2011)

القائمة العراقية تحذر من انتفاضة شعبية وتعتبر التظاهرات الأخيرة جرس إنذار للحكومة والبرلمان

الاثنين 07 شباط 2011   14:13 GMT

السومرية نيوز/ بغداد
حذرت القائمة العراقية، الاثنين، الحكومة والبرلمان العراقيين من انتفاضة شعبية في حال عدم الالتفات لمطالب المتظاهرين في عدد من المدن في الآونة الأخيرة، واصفة إياها بـ"جرس إنذار"، كما اعتبرت أن ما حصل في تونس ومصر من أحداث يمكن أن ينتقل إلى أرض العراق. 
وقالت النائبة عن القائمة عالية نصيف في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "مقومات الانتفاضة في العراق موجودة بسبب تفاقم البطالة وسوء الخدمات ووجود شريحة كبيرة تحت خط الفقر"، مبينة أن "الشعب العراقي توقع من الحكومة والبرلمان الكثير بعد التغيير الذي حصل في السنوات الأخيرة".
وأضافت نصيف أنه "بدلاً من ذلك، شهدت السنوات الماضية تكريس فوارق واسعة بين طبقات المجتمع العراقي فبرزت طبقة تتمتع برفاهية عالية، وأخرى دون خط الفقر"، مشيرة إلى أن "الفوارق الاجتماعية تولد عند تفاقمها مبررات الانتفاض على نحو ما حصل في تونس ومصر، وهو ما يمكن أن يحصل في العراق بسبب تلك الممارسات".
وأوضحت النائبة عن العراقية أن "التظاهرات التي تشهدها المدن العراقية منذ فترة، تدق جرس إنذار للحكومة والبرلمان لتحمل المسؤولية، وخصوصا الممثلين عن الشعب"، داعية الحكومة إلى "الأخذ بعين الاعتبار طلبات المتظاهرين التي من شأنها أن تتخذ منحى آخر في حال إهمالها".  
وتلت انتفاضة الياسمين في تونس التي أطاحت برئيسها زين العابدين بن علي، انتفاضة جماهيرية واسعة في جميع المدن المصرية التي لا تزال مستمرة منذ 14 يوماً، حيث يطالب المتظاهرون برحيل الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك وتحقيق إصلاحات سياسية واجتماعية واسعة، فضلا عن تسيير مظاهرات في اليمن والأردن تحمل المطالب نفسها، علماً أن عدداً من المحافظات العراقية شهدت في الآونة الأخيرة مظاهرات احتجاج شعبية على سوء الخدمات، وانقطاع الماء، والكهرباء، وغيرها من المطالب الحياتية والمعيشية.
وكان العشرات من المواطنين تظاهروا وسط محافظة الأنبار، يوم أمس، مطالبين بتحسين واقع الخدمات، وإقالة المسؤولين عن تردي الملف الخدمي، كما دعوا إلى  وقف الاعتقالات العشوائية في المحافظة، فيما تظاهر العشرات من أهالي محافظة البصرة، أمس أيضا، مطالبين بإقالة المحافظ، وتوفير الخدمات، ومفردات البطاقة التموينية، ورفعوا بطاقات صفراء ضد حكومة المحافظة، مطالبين باحترام حرية التعبير.
وخرج، يوم الجمعة الماضي، مئات المثقفين والناشطين والشباب بتظاهرة في شارع المتنبي وسط العاصمة بغداد، مطالبين الحكومة العراقية بإيجاد سبل لتحسين الخدمات، كما دعوا أعضاء مجلس النواب إلى الإيفاء بوعودهم التي قطعوها أمام الشعب بحسب ما وردت في برامجهم الانتخابية.
وشهدت بغداد أيضا، في اليوم نفسه، تظاهرة في ساحة الفردوس شارك فيها العشرات من الأسر المتجاوزة على أملاك الدولة، أعربوا فيها عن رفضهم لما سموه بـ"الإرهاب الحكومي"، كما رفعوا شعارات كتب عليها "لا لانتهاك الحرمات"، كما خرج في اليوم نفسه، نحو 1500 شخص من أبناء منطقة الحسينية، شمال بغداد، في تظاهرة حاشدة مطالبين بتحسين واقع الخدمات الرديئة التي تعاني منها المنطقة.

يذكر أن عشرات المواطنين تظاهروا، الخميس الماضي، في محافظة الديوانية مطالبين بتحسين الخدمات والقضاء على البطالة، وتمت مواجهتهم من قبل القوات الأمنية بإطلاق النار عليهم بشكل عشوائي، مما أدى إلى مقتل شخص وإصابة أربعة آخرين بجروح خطرة.

http://www.alsumarianews.com/ar/1/17056/news-details-Iraq politics news.html


----------



## fauzi (7 فبراير 2011)

ساحة التحرير ببغداد تستعد لمظاهرات عراقية واسعة

 
تدعو مواقع إلكترونية عراقية عديدة وموقع الفيس بوك وتويتر العراقيين  العاطلين عن العمل والمثقفين والمسحوقين وخريجي الجامعات العراقية والعالمية الذين تحولوا الى ربّات بيوت وملايين العاطلين عن العمل وملايين الأرامل والأيتام ،الى الخروج في تظاهرات عارمة يوم الجمعة 25 شباط الحالي في ساحة التحرير بوسط بغداد.
ومن الشعارات التي يتم توزيعها الآن على تلك المواقع :

 ألا يكفينا صمتاً ؟؟

 ألا يكفينا صبراً ؟؟

 ألا تعلمون أننا كالبعير الذي يحمل ذهباً ويأكل عاقولاً ؟؟

ألاتعلمون أننا نحمل على ظهورنا ما يقارب ( 100) ملياردولار سنوياً من واردات النفط والتجارة والسياحة ..ولا زلنا نأكل البصل ان وِجِد ؟؟

الموت لديمقراطية تحوّل السوء الى أسوأ !!

 الموت لديمقراطية لا تعترف بشهادات أرقى الجامعات العالمية والعربية والعراقية !!!

الموت لديمقراطية تجعل الناس غرباء في وطنهم وتُزيد الغرباء غربةً !!

الموت لديمقراطية تغض النظر عن الحكومة السارقة للمليارات على أيدي وزرائها كالدفاع والكهرباء والتجارة  و...و...و....بل وتحميهم وتيسر سفرهم للخارج ان أحبّوا !!

  الموت لديمقراطية تسرق البنوك وتقتل حراسها على أيدي دُعاتِها !!

الموت لديمقراطية توعد بالشفافية لثمان سنين في جوٍ ضبابيٍّ مُغبِر  !!!

الموت لديمقراطية تدعو العبد لعبادة الكرسي!!

الموت لديمقراطية الأغتيالات بكاتم الصوت !!!

الموت لديمقراطية أغتالت أرقى العلماء والخبراء والأساتذة لإزاحتهم عن مناصبهم ليحل محلهم من لم يُكمل قراءة (دار دور ) !!

 الموت لديمقراطية الموت وقطع الرؤوس !!

الموت لديمقراطية تلقي القبض على القتلة ثم تُطلق سراحهم وتُعلن هروبهم !!

 الموت لديمقراطية الجهل والفقر والتخلف والقتل !!!

 الموت لديمقراطية تغتال القلم المعارض والكلمة الناطقة بالحق!!

الموت لديمقراطية الجدار العازل السرطاني الذي مزّق جسد حبيبتي بـغــداد !!!


كفانا 8 سنوات من الوعود الكاذبة في فترتي حكمهم الفاشل فلنجعل للفاسدين نهاية ولتكن الأنطلاقة في يوم الجمعة المصادف ( 25 /02 /2011 )في ساحة التحرير ببغــــــداد الحبيبة وتم إبلاغ الآلاف من الشباب الواعي عن طريق الرسائل الألكترونية و( الفيس بوك ) فبلّغ أخوانك من أجل عراق حر كريم  .
وقد وجهت تلك الرسائل النداء لقوات الجيش والشرطة أن يكونوا حماة للوطن والشعب ..وأن يقف الجيش والشرطة كوقفة أخوانهم في تونس ومصر فلسنا في عصر الغوغاء والأسلحة القاتلة بل في عصر القلم والكلمة الناطقة بالحق من أجل الفقراء وأبلغوا الجميع بيوم  ( ثورة الغضب العراقي ) من أجل التغيير والحرية والديمقراطية الصادقة ، غيّروا ..غيّروا ...غيّروا.


http://iraq4allnews.dk/ShowNews.php?id=6606


----------



## MAJI (7 فبراير 2011)

يا اخي فوزي تعليقي سلبي لاننا ملينا من هذه الامور (بالعراقي كلاوات)
المظاهرة تظهر بشئ وباطنها شئ اخر
المظاهرة تبدو سلمية وتتحول الى عنف
المظاهرة تبدو ارتجالية وهي منظمة من جهة معينة ولها اهداف غير المعلنة
والاهم من كل هذا  انه لا امل في التغيير والاصلاح وتحسين الاوضاع الخدمية فلن تكون اكثر من المظاهرة التي خرجت في البصرة وقوبلت بالعنف
 بالمختصر لا اؤيد التظاهر


----------



## antonius (7 فبراير 2011)

انا اؤيد التظاهر وطرد الحفنة الخائنة التي تحكم, من صغيرهم لكبيرهم..
نريد الرجال المناسبون في اماكنهم المناسبة لوقف المآسي الجارية بحق شعبنا


----------



## fauzi (7 فبراير 2011)

MAJI قال:


> يا اخي فوزي تعليقي سلبي لاننا ملينا من هذه الامور (بالعراقي كلاوات)
> المظاهرة تظهر بشئ وباطنها شئ اخر
> المظاهرة تبدو سلمية وتتحول الى عنف
> المظاهرة تبدو ارتجالية وهي منظمة من جهة معينة ولها اهداف غير المعلنة
> ...


سنراقب ونرى ما تؤول اليه الامور . التنازلات الحكومية بدأت من تخفيض المالكي لراتبه الى النصف واعلانه عدم ترشيح نفسه لولاية ثالثة وكذلك الطالباني واخيرا  اصدار قرار باحتساب مبلغ قدره 15000 الف دينار لكل فرد عراقي كتعويض عن البطاقة التموينية  ولو كلها امور تافهة ولكنها تعطي مؤشرات على القلق الذي يعيشوه اذا ما نزل الشعب الى الشوارع .


----------



## حمورابي (8 فبراير 2011)

*للرفع 
​*


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2011)

اتساع التظاهرات في مدن العراق

دبي- الشرقية 9 فبراير:: اتسعت دائرة الاحتجاجات والتظاهرات في عموم مدن العراق احتجاجا على سوء الخدمات وتفشي الفساد المالي والاداري في مؤسسات الدولة العراقية اذ تظاهر المئات من اهالي محافظة النجف احتجاجا على سوء الخدمات المقدمة لهم مطالبين بمحاسبة المفسدين في المؤسسات الحكومية وتقديمهم للعدالة والكشف عن مصير الاموال التي صرفت خلال السنوات الماضية.ورفع المتظاهرون الذين تجمعوا في ساحة ثورة العشرين وسط النجف، لافتات تطالب بتحسين واقع الخدمات ومفردات البطاقة التموينية والكشف عن مصير الأموال التي صرفت خلال الأعوام 2009،2008،2007".

http://www.alsharqiya.com/display.asp?fname=mainstory\2011\02\307.txt&storytitle=


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2011)

وجهاء وشيوخ الديوانية يحذرون من مغبة تجاهل حقوق الشعب العراقي

دبي- الشرقية 9 فبراير: حذر وجهاء وشيوخ عشائر  محافظة القادسية جنوبي  العراق  من مغبة تجاهل حقوق الشعب العراقي المطالب بتوفير الخدمات واجراء اصلاحات اقتصادية حقيقية. وقال وجهاء العشائر في بيان أنه تم الاتفـاق على تقديم أفضل الخدمات لأبناء المحافظة وإلغاء قرار جباية الكهرباء بالسعر الجديد الذي يضاعفه 10 مرات، من جانبه دعا الناطق باسم مجلس المحافظة فاضل موات إلى ضرورة التنسيق الشعبي والحكومي لتحسين مستوى الخدمات في القادسية ومطالــبة البرلمان العــــراقي والحكومة المركزية بحاجة المحافظة الى موازنة تساهم بالارتقاء بالواقع.

http://www.alsharqiya.com/display.asp?fname=mainstory\2011\02\306.txt&storytitle=


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2011)

نقابة المحامين في ميسان تدعو لاعتصام عام وشامل

دبي- الشرقية 9 فبراير: دعت نقابة المحامين في محافظة ميسان الى اعتصام عام وشامل  يوم غد الخميس بمقر محكمة استئناف ميسان على خلفية تفشي الفساد الاداري والمالي في الجهاز القضائي. وقال نقيب محامي ميسان مثنى حميد ان الاعتصام يأتي من اجل الدعوة لمعالجة ظاهرة الفساد الاداري والمالي والمحسوبيات والمنسوبيات الشائعة في دوائر الدولة وما تخلفه من تداعيات على واقع المحافظة، وأضاف  ان المعتصمين سيطلقون أصوات الاستنكار والتنديد باستمرار هذه الظواهر المسيئة لسمعة المجتمع العراقي والتي انعكست على العمل وحركة المجتمع


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2011)

العشرات يتظاهرون في بدرة لسوء الخدمات وحكومة واسط تعد برفع مطالبهم للمسؤولين
الأربعاء 09 شباط 2011   

السومرية نيوز / واسط 
تظاهر عشرات المواطنين في قضاء بدرة بمحافظة واسط، الأربعاء، مطالبين بتحسين مفردات البطاقة التموينية، وزيادة حصة المدينة من الكهرباء، وتعويض المتضررين من الألغام ، وتخصيص جزء من واردات منفذ زرباطية الحدودي للقضاء ، فيما قال قائممقام بدرة إن مطالب المتظاهرين مشروعة لكن تنفيذها لا يدخل في صلاحيات حكومة المدينة، مضيفاً انه سيتم رفع المطالب إلى الحكومتين المحلية والمركزية للنظر فيها. 
وقال أحد المتظاهرين ويدعى خليل عبد الرزاق لـ" السومرية نيوز"، "لقد خرج أبناء قضاء بدرة بتظاهرة كبيرة اليوم، للمطالبة بمعالجة نقص البطاقة التموينية، وزيادة حصة القضاء من الطاقة الكهربائية، الى جانب توفير فرص عمل للعاطلين من أبنائها".
وأضاف عبد الرزاق، إن "تظاهرتنا ذات طابع سلمي، ولقيت مطالبنا تفهماً من السلطات المحلية في القضاء، ووعدنا المسؤولون برفعها الى الحكومة المحلية في واسط". 
بدوره ذكر المتظاهر كريم بنوان، أن "المشاركين في التظاهرة سلموا بيانا للمسؤولين تضمن مطالبهم، ومن بينها تعويض الأشخاص الذين أصيبوا بانفجار الألغام المنتشرة في مناطق القضاء والنواحي المرتبطة به،  ودعوة الحكومة المركزية لحث ايران على اطلاق مياه نهر الكلال نظراً لما أحدثه حبس المياه عن أراضي القضاء من ضرر في القطاع الزراعي بشكل خاص".
وتابع ان "من ضمن المطالب أيضاً، تأمين العدد الكافي من الأطباء، وسد النقص الحاصل في الكوادر التدريسية، الى جانب المطالبة بتخصيص جزء من واردات منفذ زرباطية الحدودي لقضاء بدرة ونواحيه، كونه بحاجة كبيرة للخدمات المختلفة".
من جانبه، قال قائممقام القضاء زياد سعيد في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "المطالب التي تقدم بها المشاركون في التظاهرة عديدة وجوهرية، لكن البت بمعظمها هو من اختصاص الحكومة المركزية في بغداد، وكذلك الحكومة المحلية في واسط".

وأضاف سعيد، "نحن من جهتنا نتفهم مطالب المتظاهرين وسنعمل على إيصالها إلى مجلس المحافظة للنظر في بت ما يدخل منها في صلاحياته، على أن يتم إيصال المطالب التي تدخل في اختصاص الحكومة المركزية في بغداد للبت فيها، مثل قضية واردات منفذ الزرباطية، وتعويض ضحايا الألغام، والنظر في تسعيرة الكهرباء، وتمليك دور الإدارة المحلية وعددها 260 داراً، لشاغليها".

http://www.alsumarianews.com/ar/5/17150/news-details-Iraq social news.html


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2011)

عمليات بغداد تؤكد أنها ستحمي كل تظاهرة مناوئة للحكومة

السومرية نيوز/ بغداد
أعلنت قيادة عمليات بغداد، الأربعاء، أنها ستحمي أي تظاهرة مناوئة للحكومة في حال حصلت، فيما اتهمت عددا من وسائل الإعلام بتأجيج الرأي العام ضد الحكومة العراقية. 
وقال المتحدث باسم قيادة عمليات بغداد اللواء قاسم عطا، خلال مؤتمر صحافي عقده في مقر قيادة عمليات الرصافة ببغداد وحضرته "السومرية نيوز"، إن "الدستور العراقي نص على أن الحكومة تضمن حق التظاهر وحرية الرأي للمواطنين ولكافة الجهات السياسية"، موضحا بأن "دور القوات الأمنية ينحصر بتأمين الحماية لكل تظاهرة مناوئة للحكومة، فضلا عن تهيئة الطرق المتوقعة لسير هذه التظاهرات، شرط أن يستحصل المتظاهرون أو الجهات السياسية الموافقة المسبقة من قبل وزارة الداخلية على التظاهر".
وأكد عطا "تلقي قيادة عمليات بغداد معلومات تفيد بأن البعض يحاول القيام بأعمال شغب خلال التظاهرات السلمية"، متهما "بعض وسائل الإعلام، التي لم يسمها، بتأجيج الرأي العام ضد الحكومة".

http://www.alsumarianews.com/ar/2/17155/news-details-Iraq security news.html


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2011)

رئيس البرلمان يستبعد عدوى القاهرة وناشطون يحضرون للثورة الخضراء

قال عدد من الناشطين المدنيين انهم يشرفون ، عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي ، على تحضيرات مختلفة لتحريض الناس على التظاهر.
وقال احد الناشطين ، رفض الكشف عن اسمه، ان حملة الاحتجاجات لا تستهدف الانقلاب على النظام، ولا تخطط لضرب العملية السياسية.
ويرى الناشط ان التظاهر سيحدد مجموعة من المطالب المشروعة كطرد الفاسدين وإقالة المسؤولين المقصرين وتحسين الخدمات، بما فيها الكهرباء والماء والبطاقة التموينية.
وقال الناشط ان الحملة سترفع شعارات مختلفة تتعلق بحماية الحريات العامة ورفض سياسة تكميم الأفواه ، وصيانة الديمقراطية في العراق ، واصلاح السياسات الادارية للحكومة.

http://www.almadapaper.net/news.php?action=view&id=34976#comment16634


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2011)

أكاديميون يسعون لتقديم شكوى دولية ووثائق حول فساد المسؤولين في العراق

يعتزم مجموعة من الأكاديميين العراقيين تقديم شكوى دولية حول فساد كبار المسؤولين في الحكومة العراقية ، بحسب ما قاله عضو في المجموعة في رسالة ألكترونية.
وتعمل المجموعة المكونة من متخصصين إداريين وقانونيين ، أنهم يعملون منذ تشرين الثاني من عام 2009 على هذا المشروع، حيث يوشكون على استكمال الوثائق والمستندات التي تثبت تورط كبار المسؤولين في قضايا فساد وصفوها بأنها خطيرة.
وتعمل المجموعة بشكل مستقل، بعد ان نسقت مع منظمة الشفافية العالمية، وتلقت رداً منها يشجعها على هذا المسعى، ويتعهد لها بدعمها لتحويل القضية الى شكوى دولية، نظراً لأن بعض حالات الفساد تسببت في موت أبرياء.

http://www.wasatonline.com/index.ph...05-35&catid=40:2009-09-30-10-17-54&Itemid=123


----------



## fauzi (10 فبراير 2011)

اتساع دائرة الاحتجاجات والتظاهرات في عموم مدن العراق
 
دبي- الشرقية 10 فبراير: اتسعت دائرة ُ الاحتجاجاتِ والتظاهرات في عموم ِ مدن العراق احتجاجا على سوءِ الخدمات وتفشي الفسادِ المالي والاداري في مؤسساتِ الدولة العراقية. وتجمع المئات من ابناء مدينة الموصل مركز محافظة نينوى امام  مبنيي المحافظة ومجلسها  مطالبين بتحسين الاوضاع المعيشية  وتوفير عمل للعاطلين والارتفاع بمستوى الخدمات .ورفع المشاركون في التجمع الذين مثلوا كل شرائح المحافظة شعارات نددت بالفساد الاداري والمالي واخرى  طالبت  بالتوزيع العادل للثروة على المواطنين .

وتظاهر المئات من محامي كربلاء اليوم  امام مبنى رئاسة محكمة كربلاء احتجاجا على سوء الخدمات وتفشي الفساد المالي والاداري وتباين الاجور بين موظفي الدولة واعضاء البرلمان . وقال متظاهرون في تصريحات  انهم خرجوا  للتظاهر نتيجة سوء الخدمات وانتشار البطالة بين الخريجين وتغافل السياسين عما يعانيه ابناء الشعب من حرمان.  واضافوا ان الشعب العراقي لم يشاهد اي تحسن سواء في الخدمات او الحالة المعيشية ، باستثناء استفادة الاشخاص الذين يتولون المناصب من اعضاء البرلمان والوزراء وغيرهم ، اما المواطن العادي فقد زادت معاناته .  ودعا اخرون الى :تحويل الاموال المرصودة للبطاقة التموينية  وهي (6)مليارات دولار  الى بطاقة نقدية توزع على ابناء الشعب العراقي .وبينوا ان هذا المبلغ الضخم سوف يتم تمييعه بين وزارة التجارة والمؤسسات الاخرى ، وتضيع الحصة على المواطن كما حصل في السنوات السابقة.


----------



## fauzi (10 فبراير 2011)

عشرات المتعاقدين مع وزارة النفط يتظاهرون ببغداد مطالبين بتبيتهم على الملاك الدائم

الخميس 10 شباط 2011   

السومرية نيوز/ بغداد
تظاهر عشرات العمال المتعاقدين مع وزارة النفط ،  الخميس، أمام مبنى الوزارة ببغداد ، مطالبين بتثبيتهم على الملاك ، فيما هددوا بإضراب عام في حال تجاهلهم أو عدم الاستجابة لمطالبهم. 
وقال أحد المتظاهرين أحمد سعدي في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز، إننا "نمثل ما يقارب من 2000 عامل نعمل بأجوراً يومية من وزارة النفط ، منذ ما يقارب الـ 20 عاما"، مطالبا الوزارة بـ"تثبيتهم على الملاك الدائم واحتساب مدة خدمتهم الماضية التي قضوها في العمل". 
وأشار سعدي إلى أنه "يقضي ما يقارب 15 ساعة عمل يوميا بدون إجازة ، وفي حال منح إجازة فإنه يتم خصمها من أجورنا"، موضحا أن "راتبه  150 ألف دينار شهريا فقط ، رغم مضيه 18 سنة بالعمل في الوزارة". 
من جهته طالب أبو سجاد وهو متظاهر آخر بـ"معاملته كأقرانه في بقية وزارات الدولة ، حيث أن أغلب أصحاب العقود في الوزارات تم تثبيتهم على الملاك الدائم ، ما عدا المتعاقدين مع وزارة النفط"، مهددا بـ"إضراب عام في عموم بغداد ، يتم بموجبه إيقاف عمال محطات تعبئة الوقود في عموم بغداد عن العمل في حال تجاهل أو عدم الاستجابة لمطالب المتظاهرين". 
وشهدت مدينة الصدر ببغداد ، اليوم ، تظاهرة لعشرات المواطنين مطالبين بتوفير فرص عمل للعاطلين ، كما طالبوا بتخصيص حصة لكل مواطن من النفط العراقي. 
من جهته أعرب إبراهيم إسماعيل عن أمله بأن يستجيب رئيس الوزراء ووزير النفط لمطالب المتظاهرين المشروعة"، مشيرا إلى أن "وزارة النفط هي الوزارة الوحيدة التي لم يتم تثبيت متعاقديها على الملاك الدائم"، بحسب قوله. 
وأكد إسماعيل "وجود عمال أعمارهم كبيرة جدا، وحتى الآن لم يتم تثبيتهم على ملاك الوزارة بالرغم من قضاءهم أكثر من 15 سنة بالعمل في الوزارة"، موضحا أن "أغلب العمال غير حاصلين على شهادات دراسية ، وأن الوزارة تقول أن أوراقكم الثبوتية التي تثبت سنوات خدمتكم قد احترقت عند دخول القوات الأميركية لبغداد". 

وأشار إسماعيل إلى أنه "لا زال يستلم سبعة الآلاف وخمسمئة دينار كأجور يومية". 
فيما أكد المتظاهر علي عبد الصاحب أنه "لم يتسلم أي حقوق من وزارة النفط ، بعد إصابته بعبوة ناسفة أمام محطة تعبئة الوقود وأدت إلى إصابته في عينه"، مشيرا إلى أن "مسؤولي الوزارة يقولون له أنه عامل بأجور ولا حقوق له". 
ولفت عبد الصاحب إلى "وجود الكثير من أصحاب العقود قتلوا أثناء العمل ، ولم يتسلموا أي حقوق تقاعدية لأنهم ضمن الملاك المؤقت ، رغم مضيهم فترة طويلة بالعمل في الوزارة". 

http://www.alsumarianews.com/ar/5/17183/news-details-Iraq social news.html


----------



## MAJI (10 فبراير 2011)

أكاديميون يسعون لتقديم شكوى دولية ووثائق حول فساد المسؤولين في العراق
ربما هذا الاجراء يعطي ردود فعل ايجابية اكثر من المظاهرات 
لان كل مطالب المظاهرات ليست جديدة ومعروفة لدى الحكومة سواء كانت تخص الخدمات العامة(كهرباء وماء)او الحصة التموينية او البطالة والتعيينات 
وهذه المطالب لها سنين ولم تعالج 
ربنا يوفق كل من يسعى لمصلحة الشعب العراقي


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لمجمل أخبارك
الرب  مع شعب العراق ومصر


----------



## حمورابي (10 فبراير 2011)

*تحية

اعتقد في 25 الشهر الحالي سوف تحدث مظاهرات كبيرة في ( ساحة التحرير ) 
 باب الشرجي  ​*


----------



## حمورابي (10 فبراير 2011)

*شباب عراقييون ينظمون تظاهرة في بغداد يطالبون فيها الحكومة تأدية واجبها

ينظم شباب عراقييون في الـ 25 من شباط الجاري، وفي ساحة التحرير بالعاصمة العراقية بغداد، تظاهرة شعبية حاشدة، يطالبون فيها الحكومة باجراء تحسينات على المستويات الحياتية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية التي يعيشونها وقد تم انشاء صفحة خاصة على موقع "الفيس بوك" لدعم التظاهرة واطلاق شعاراتها وحشد الاراء المؤيدة لها. 

المصدر​*


----------



## fauzi (11 فبراير 2011)

أهالي الكمالية والعبيدي ببغداد يتظاهرون احتجاجاً على سوء الخدمات ويهددون بالتصعيد

الجمعة 11 شباط 2011   
السومرية نيوز / بغداد

تظاهر المئات من أهالي منطقتي الكمالية والعبيدي شرق العاصمة العراقية بغداد، الجمعة، مطالبين بتوفير فرص عمل وتحسين الخدمات ومفردات البطاقة التموينية والحد من انتهاك الحريات، كما هددوا بتصعيد التظاهرات عبر إغلاق الشوارع ومنع موظفي المجالس البلدية من دخول المنطقة في حال عدم الالتفات لمطالبهم.     
وقال أحد المتظاهرين ويدعى صابر نوري في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "أكثر من ألف شخص من أهالي منطقتي الكمالية والعبيدي خرجوا، صباح اليوم، في تظاهرة احتجاجية على سوء الخدمات والنقص الحاصل في البطاقة التموينية والانقطاع المتواصل للطاقة الكهربائية ولساعات طويلة أمام المجلس البلدي"، مشيرا إلى أن "وجهاء المنطقتين  راجعوا المسؤولين في المجالس البلدية من دون التوصل غلى أي نتيجة".

وأشار نوري إلى أن "أمانة بغداد تقوم بحملات إعلانية عن إنجازاتها في المنطقتين من دون أن نلمس أي منها على أرض الواقع"، مضيفا أن "المنطقتين تعانيان من نقص حاد من حيث تبليط الشوارع الصالحة وتكدس النفايات والحفر التي تسبب عوائق كبيرة أمام تنقل الأهالي".
من ناحيته، ذكر أحد المتظاهرين ناصر فرحان الصرايفي في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "مناطق الحسينية والعبيدي والفضيلية والكمالية ونواب الضباط والأمين الثانية التي يسكنها نحو خمسة ملايين لا تضم حتى مستشفى واحداً، مما يضطر أهاليها للتوجه إلى مناطق بعيدة لتلقي العلاج"، متسائلاً عن "مصير ورادات النفط ومليارات الدولارات، وكيف تتصرف بها الحكومة". 
وتوجه الصرايفي لرئيس الوزراء نوري المالكي قائلاً "لو أعطيت مبلغ 15 ألف دينار لأحد أطفالك لما أكفته"، مؤكداً أن "أهالي المنطقتين سيستمرون بالتظاهر وفي حال عدم الاستجابة لمطالبهم في تحسين الخدمات فسيصعدون الاحتجاجات ويغلقون الشوارع ويمنعون مسؤولي المجلس البلدي من الدخول حتى إقامة انتخابات جديدة للمجالس البلدية".   
من ناحيته، طالب المتظاهر أحمد علي وهو طالب جامعي خلال حديثه لـ"السومرية نيوز"، رئيس الوزراء والبرلمان العراقي بـ"النظر إلى هذه التظاهرات وتلبية مطالبها وتوفير الخدمات واقتطاع جزء من عائدات النفط وتوزيعها على الشعب العراقي"، مؤكدا أن " المنطقة خالية من مستلزمات الحياة الطبيعية".
وكانت العاصمة بغداد شهدت، اليوم، خروج أكثر من  400 شخص من أهالي بغداد بتظاهرة احتجاجية على تردي الخدمات انطلقوا من شارع المتنبي وسط العاصمة متوجهين نحو المنطقة الخضراء، التي تضم رئاسة الوزراء والبرلمان وقي السفارتين الأميركية والبريطانية.

http://www.alsumarianews.com/ar/5/17227/news-details-Iraq social news.html


----------



## fauzi (11 فبراير 2011)

عشرات العمال يشاركون بوقفة احتجاجية وسط البصرة للمطالبة بتوفير الخدمات

الجمعة 11 شباط 2011   
السومرية نيوز/ البصرة
نظم عشرات العمال في محافظة البصرة ، الجمعة، وقفة احتجاجية نظمتها جهات نقابية في ساحة عامة وسط مدينة البصرة، مطالبين بتوفر الخدمات وإقالة المسؤولين المقصرين وعدم التضييق على الحريات وبخاصة المتعلقة بالأنشطة النقابية في المؤسسات الحكومية، كما أعلنوا عن تضامنهم مع الشعبين المصري والتونسي. 
وقال رئيس الاتحاد العام للمجالس والنقابات العمالية في البصرة علي عباس خفيف في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "الوقفة الاحتجاجية ، التي نظمها الإتحاد بالتعاون مع اتحاد نقابات عمال النفط، استمرت ساعة واحدة، حيث طالب فيها المشاركون بحقوقنا كمواطنين ، مبيناً أن "المشاركين في الوقفة التي شهدتها ساحة عامة في منطقة العشار وسط مدينة البصرة ، أعربوا عن امتعاضهم من محاولات تزييف الديمقراطية وتكميم الأفواه". 
وأكد خفيف أن "المشاركين طالبوا بإقالة المسؤولين الفاشلين ، وتشريع قانون العمل والكف عن التضييق على الحريات العامة ، وبخاصة المتعلقة بالعمل النقابي"، معتبراً أن "كل الوزارات العراقية تعادي العمل النقابي"، بحسب قوله. 
وأشار خفيف على أن "وزارة النفط نقلت العام الماضي بشكل جماعي أعضاء اللجنة النقابية في شركة مصافي الجنوب للعمل في محافظات أخرى ، فيما قامت وزارة الكهرباء بالاستيلاء على مقر أعضاء النقابة ، ومنعتهم بالقوة من مزاولة أنشطتهم".
من جانبه، أفاد نائب رئيس الإتحاد العام للمجالس والنقابات العمالية عبد الكريم عبد السادة في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، أن "الحكومة المحلية في البصرة رفضت رسمياً السماح لنا بتنظيم الوقفة الاحتجاجية السلمية على الرغم من رمزيتها"، مبيناً أن "بعض المسؤولين السياسيين طلبوا منا إلغاء الوقفة بذريعة الحفاظ على الوضع الأمني ، لكننا لم نستجب لهم وحرصنا على تنظيمها تعبيراً عن مواقفنا ومطالبنا بشكل حضاري". 
وشدد عبد السادة أن "المشاركين في الوقفة لا يدعون إلى إسقاط نظام الحكم ، وإنما إلى إجراء إصلاحات شاملة تتضمن تأسيس ديمقراطية صحيحة لا تقوم على أساس المحاصصة الطائفية والقومية"، داعياً الحكومة العراقية إلى "عدم امتحان صبر العراقيين ، لأنه أوشك على النفاذ في ظل استمرار تردي الوضع الخدمي والتضييق على الحريات، وتدهور الوضع الاقتصادي وتفشي البطالة". 
وبحسب رئيس اتحاد نقابات عمال النفط حسن جمعة عواد فإن "كل العمال يطمحون إلى تشريع قانون العمل ، وإلغاء القرارات التي أصدرها النظام السابق لتهميش دورهم ، والتي منع أحدها ممارسة الأنشطة النقابية داخل مؤسسات القطاع العام ، فيما جرد قرار آخر العمال من صفتهم لأنهم تحولوا بموجبه إلى موظفين".
ولفت عواد في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إلى أن "الطبقة العمالية بإمكانها تعطيل الاقتصاد بالكامل مثلما حدث مؤخراً في مصر، ونحن كعمال عراقيين لا نريد أن نصل إلى هذه المرحلة التي تؤثر على كل مفاصل الحياة".


http://www.alsumarianews.com/ar/5/17226/news-details-Iraq social news.html


----------



## fauzi (11 فبراير 2011)

التظاهرات تجتاح محافظات العراق

العراق – الشرقية 11 فبراير : تظاهر المئات من اهالي قضاء الحي جنوب مدينة الكوت للمطالبة بتوفير المشتقات النفطية وتحسين الواقع الخدمي في القضاء، وطالب المتظاهرون الذين تجمعوا قرب المجلس البلدي بتحسين الواقع الخدمي وتبليط الطرق والشوارع في منطقة الاسواق والمناطق الفرعية وتحسين واقع الكهرباء بأعتماد مبدأ العدالة في التوزيع.
وضربت القوات الأمنية طوقا امنيا مشددا حول مبنى محافظة البصرة ومجلسها تحسبا لخروج تظاهرات احتجاجا على سوء الخدمات في المحافظة، وذكر مصدر امني انه تم اشراك جميع صنوف الأمن في هذه الاستعدادات ومنها وحدة مكافحة الشغب والدفاع المدني وغيرها من الاجهزة المختصة، فيما قامت قوة اخرى بقطع جميع الطرق واغلاق والمنافذ المؤدية من والى المحافظة والمجلس خشية استغلال التظاهرة في حال انطلاقها من قبل مثيري الشغب
كما انطلقت تظاهرة كبيرة من ساحة التحرير وسط بغداد شارك فيها مئات العراقيين للمطالبة باطلاق سراح المعتقلين واحترام حقوق الانسان وتوفير الخدمات الاساسية وفرص العمل للمواطنين
وحمل المتظاهرون صورا لمعتقلين تعرضوا للتعذيب وكذلك وثائق تثبت عدم اطلاق سراح معتقليهم ورددوا شعارات منددة بالحكومة ومن يسكن داخل المنطقة الخضراء
وطالب عدد من المتظاهرين المحامين بالتدخل لاطلاق سراح معتقليهم ، فيما حمل اشخاص لافتات كتب عليها كلا لارهاب الحكومة واجهزتها الامنية.
وشهدت ساحة التحرير والمنطقة المحيطة بها اجراءات امنية من قبل الجيش والشرطة تمثلت بقطع بعض الطرق فيما استمر اغلاق جسر الجمهورية القريب من التظاهرة بحجة اعمال صيانة
وشارك قرابة 500 عراقي في تظاهرة اخرى انطلقت من شارع المتنبي وسط بغداد باتجاه المنطقة الخضراء مطالبين بتوفير فرص العمل وتحسين الخدمات والحد من انتهاك الحريات، ورفع المتظاهرون ومن بينهم العشرات من الادباء والمثقفين شعارات تطالب بتوفير فرص العمل والخدمات كالكهرباء والأمن وتحسين مفردات البطاقة التموينية والحد من انتهاك الحريات العامة.  
وكانت محافظات كربلاء والنجف وواسط وميسان والبصرة ونينوى والديوانية وكركوك وبابل والأنبار فضلا عن مناطق من العاصمة بغداد شهدت، احتجاجاًت واسعة على سوء الخدمات محملين الكتل السياسية مسؤولية تردي الاوضاع العامة.

http://www.alsharqiya.com/display.asp?fname=mainstory\2011\02\344.txt&storytitle=


----------



## fauzi (11 فبراير 2011)

2011-02-11

اندلاع ثورة الغضب العراقي ضد حكومة الفساد وانعدام الخدمات


بغداد - طالب مئات العراقيين الجمعة في بغداد ومدن اخرى عبر تظاهرات وخطب دينية بتحسين الخدمات خصوصا الكهرباء وتوفير البطاقة التموينية ومعالجة الفساد والبطالة التي يعاني منها قطاع كبير من ابناء البلاد.
ففي بغداد، تجمع المئات من مختلف اطياف المجتمع حاملين لافتات كتب على احدها "اين الكهرباء ..اين الحصة التموينية" واخرى "حال العراق اليوم ..لا كهرباء لاماي لاخبز".
وسار المتظاهرون وسط شارع المتنبي وسط هتافات "نفط الشعب للشعب مو للحرامية"

و "يا حكومة وين الحصة التموينية".

وقال محمد سالم (66 عاما) وهو موظف متقاعد "نطالب بتحسين الخدمات ورواتب المتقاعدين لازالة الفوراق الطبقية" وتابع "هناك اناس رواتبهم ملايين واخرون دون خط الفقر".
وسار المتظاهرون عبر شارع الرشيد باتجاه ساحة التحرير وسط بغداد.
وفي مدينة الناصرية كبرى مدن محافظة ذي قار (جنوب ) تظاهر عشرات بينهم ممثلون عن قوى وطنية ووجهاء في ساحة الحبوبي وسط المدينة، مطالبين بتحسين البطاقة التموينية ومعالجة البطالة ووضع حد للفساد الاداري والمالي.
كما تظاهر عشرات من اهالي ناحية الشطرة، شمال مدينة الناصرية، مطالبين بتحسين الخدمات خصوصا الكهرباء وتامين البطاقة التموينية.
وفي محافظة واسط (جنوب) خرج المئات من اهالي مدينة الحي (200 كلم جنوب) بينهم عدد كبير من عناصر الشرطة، للمطالبة باقالة المسؤولين المحليين ومعالجة البطالة وتوفير الحصة التموينية.


----------



## fauzi (11 فبراير 2011)

متظاهرون بنينوى يطالبون بحقوقهم ويصفون المسؤولين بـ"الحرامية"والمحافظة تؤيد مطالبهم

الجمعة 11 شباط 2011   
السومرية نيوز/ نينوى

طالب متظاهرون وسط مدينة الموصل في محافظة نينوى ، بتوفير مفردات الحصة التموينية ومعالجة أزمة الخدمات وانتشار البطالة والفقر، وبينما اعتبر بعضهم أن المسؤولين في الحكومة هم مجموعة من "الحرامية"، أكد محافظ نينوى أن مطالب المتظاهرين مشروعة لأنهم طالبوا بحقوقهم وعبروا عنها بوسائل سلمية. 
وقال أحد المشاركين في التظاهرة التي خرجت وسط الموصل الخميس، نواف حسين في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "المتظاهرين خرجوا اليوم من اجل المطالبة بتوفير الخدمات وتوفير مفردات البطاقة التموينية والوقود فهل يقبل احد أن ندفع آلاف الدنانير ثمنا للنفط الذي لا يسد حاجة العائلة في هذا الشتاء البارد".
وتساءل نواف "ماذا يريد منا السياسيون هل يسعون للانتقام من الشعب لا أريد أحداً منهم أن يقول إنه جاء من اجلنا لأن ذلك هو الكذب والخداع فهم جميعاً تجار جاءوا من اجل مصالحهم وخدمة أنفسهم، أنهم حرامية ولديهم المليارات ويملكون الفنادق الكبرى في الداخل والخارج وكذلك يملكون العقارات والأسواق والثروات"، حسب قوله.
وأشار متظاهر آخر، قدم نفسه على انه مواطن موصلي ، إلى أن "هذه التظاهرة كان يجب أن تخرج قبل هذا الوقت بكثير لنطالب بتوفير الماء والكهرباء وبقية الخدمات والقضاء على البطالة ومحاسبة السراق ، ولذلك فأنا لا أتردد حين اصف المسؤولين باللصوص من أعلى الهرم فيهم إلى المدير العام"، وفقا لتعبيره.
وطالب المتظاهر بـ"إقالة الحكومة كلها والبرلمان لأنهم لم يقدموا شيئاً، ويحاولون أن يضحكوا على الشعب حين خصصوا 15 ألف دينار لكل مواطن بدل الحصة التموينية التي لم يتسلمها وهو مبلغ لا يكفي أي طفل من أطفالنا".
فيما طالب المتظاهر يونس محمد رئيس مجلس محافظة نينوى والمحافظ بـ"صرف رواتب الرعاية الإجتماعية الخاصة بالمعوقين الذين لم يتسلموها منذ أكثر من سنة"، مبيناً أن "هؤلاء المعوقين بعضهم مصاب بشلل رباعي وهم بحاجة الى علاج".

واكد محمد انه مدين حالياً بأكثر من نصف مليون دينار بسبب شرائه للعلاج الخاص بولده المعاق وعمره 11 سنة ، "ولحد الان لم يصرفوا لنا شيئاً فهم يقولون إن هناك لجنة من بغداد وقد سئمنا من المراجعات دون جدوى".
وأوضح المتظاهر "علما أن المبلغ هو خمسون الف دينار فقط"، مشددا أن على "على الحكومة أن تنظر الى الأيتام والأرامل والمعوقين والعاطلين عن العمل والفقراء والمشمولين برواتب الرعاية الاجتماعية"
اما المتظاهرة ام غايب، فقد طالبت "الحكومة بالقضاء على البطالة وتحسين الخدمات"، متسائلة "اين المليارات التي يتم صرفها واين يرسلها المسؤولون فهل ينفقونها على حيواناتهم التي يربونها خارج العراق في وقت يعيش الشعب في هذا الحال من الفقر والجوع".
واشارت ام غايب الى انها لم تتسلم "راتب الرعاية الاجتماعية المخصص لها في حين يحصل المسؤولون على المليارات من خير العراق ، عليهم ان يقوموا بتسفيرنا الى دول اخرى اذا كنا غير عراقيين"، بحسب قولها.  

من جهته اكد محافظ نينوى اثيل النجيفي في مؤتمر صحافي عقده عقب التظاهرة وحضرته "السومرية نيوز"، انه التقى "مع عدد من المتظاهرين الذين خرجوا مطالبين بحقوق طبيعية جداً، فبعضهم يطالب بحقوق عامة ليست له وانما نتيجة لسعيهم المتواصل لإيصال بعض الخدمات الى مناطقهم وبعضهم يطالب بحقوق تتعلق بحقوق الإنسان والبعض يطالبون بامور شخصية".
واضاف النجيفي ان "كل الذي سمعناه امر طبيعي جداً، وكل هؤلاء يطالبون بحقوق مشروعة وما نفتخر به ان هذه المطالبات جاءت باساليب سلمية استطاعوا من خلالها الحفاظ على الأمن العام وعدم الإساءة إلى احد بل كانوا منطقيين جداً فيها"، مبيناً ان "حاجتنا الى الخدمات كبيرة ونعتقد ان بعض هذه المطالبات تستدعي ان نسير نحن معهم بها وبما يعزز مطالبنا مع الحكومة المركزية وبالتالي علينا ان نتقدم لهؤلاء المتظاهرين بالشكر لأننا نرى فيها دعم لكل المواطنين وليست مطالب شخصية".
واوضح النجيفي ان "ما كنا نخشاه احتمال وجود مندسين وسط المتظاهرين لخلق فوضى في المحافظة ولكن كل الذي ورد من انباء سابقة عن التظاهرة كانت غير صحيحة ومع ذلك كانت لدينا تدابير احترازية الا اننا نبقى على استعداد دائم لسماع وتقبل اراء الناس ومطالباتهم".


----------



## fauzi (12 فبراير 2011)

اتساع الاحتجاجات والتظاهرات في العراق

دبي- الشرقية 12 فبراير: اتسعت دائرة الإحتجاجات والتظاهرات في العراق واخذت منحى تصاعديا فقد شهدت بغداد السبت تظاهرات كبيرة في مدينتي الشعلة والحسينية للمطالبة باطلاق الحريات العامة في وتحسين الخدمات ومحاربة الفساد المستشري في مؤسسات الدولة ورفع المتظاهرون لافتات تعبر السخط الشعبي من الواقع الخدمي المتردي مطالبين الحكومة بان تكون حكومة ميدانية وان تنزل الى الشارع للنظر الى معاناة المواطنين.وطالب المتظاهرون بضرورة تحسين مفردات البطاقة التموينية ووصولها بشكل منتظم والقضاء على الفساد المستشري في الدوائر البلدية الذي يعيق تقديم تلك الخدمات.
http://www.alsharqiya.com/display.asp?fname=mainstory\2011\02\386.txt&storytitle=


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 فبراير 2011)

مشاكل مصر نسيتنا العالم كله


----------



## fauzi (13 فبراير 2011)

عنكاوا كوم – اتحاد الشعب

دعا الحزب الشيوعي العراقي جميع العراقيين الخيريين الى التظاهر والأعتصام السلميين في ساحة التحرير بالعاصمة العراقية بغداد، ابتداءاً من الـ 25 شباط الجاري، تيمنا بثورة ميدان التحرير التي اسقطت بنظام الرئيس المصري السابق حسني مبارك


----------



## bilseka (13 فبراير 2011)

تونس - مصر - لبنان - الجزائر - السودان - الاردن - السعودية - العراق -  ؟؟؟؟؟
حاجة غريبة الشوطة اللى جاية للعرب ديه


----------



## fauzi (13 فبراير 2011)

تظاهرات حاشدة في بابل

دبي- الشرقية 13 فبراير: تظاهر المئاتُ من ابناءِ محافظةِ بابل جنوب بغداد للمرةِ الثانية خلال الاسبوع الجاري للمطالبةِ بإقالةِ مجلس المحافظة على خلفيةِ تدهور الخدمات والمطالبةِ بتحسين ِ الواقع المُزري للكهرباء في المحافظة .وهدّد المتظاهرون باستمرار ِ التظاهرات في حالةِ عدم ِ الإستجابةِ لمَطالبهم بالخروج ِ في تظاهراتٍ أخرى يُطالبون فيها بتغيير ِ الحكومة الاتحادية. واتهم المتظاهرون اعضاءَ البرلمان بانهم نكَثوا بوعودِهم الإنتخابية التي قطعوها  للمواطنين  قبل الإنتخابات عندما تركوا المحافظة بلا خدماتٍ أساسية.
كما عبر مواطنون اخرون في مناطق متفرقة من بابل عن سخطهم واستيائهم ازاء الفساد الاداري والمالي المستشري في دوائر الدولة والذي ادى الى عدم تحرك الحكومة المحلية بشكل جدي نحو تحسين الواقع الخدمي في بابل او في مناطق العراق الاخرى.


----------



## fauzi (14 فبراير 2011)

تظاهرات جديدة في بغداد

دبي- الشرقية 14 فبراير: يستعد المئات من المواطنين العراقين لمواصلة تظاهراتهم وهذه المرة في ساحة الفردوس وسط بغداد في استمرار لممارسة حق التظاهر الذي بدؤوه من شارع المتنبي وميدان التحرير وسط العاصمة وذكر منظمو التظاهرة ان الاحتجاجات ستستمر ضد تقييد الحريات العامة والفساد الاداري والمالي في البلاد الذي لم يشهد تحركا جادا لوقفه ومكافحته على الرغم من ان العديد من مناطق العاصمة ومناطق اخرى في المحافظات عُدت مناطق منكوبة بسبب سوء الخدمات. الى ذلك تظاهر المئات امام المنطقة الخضراء المحصنة وسط بغداد وسلموا ضابطا في القوات الأمنية المسؤولة عن حماية المنطقة طلباتهم  وشوهدت طائرات مروحية تحلّق فوق المنطقة الخضراء فضلا عن انتشار لقوات الأمن لحماية المتظاهرين ومنع حدوث هجمات وخروقات امنية.


----------



## fauzi (14 فبراير 2011)

القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة العراقية تضمن حق التظاهر

دبي- الشرقية 14 فبراير: ضمنت القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة في العراق حق التظاهر لجميع العراقيين وفق القانون والدستور  وذلك في ردها على التظاهرات التي خرجت في بغداد ومنها تظاهرة الصالحية قرب المنطقة الخضراء وسط العاصمة. ونقل بيان رسمي عن المتحدث باسم القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة ان التظاهرة التي جرت قرب المنطقة الخضراء وسط بغداد لم تشهد اي اشتباكات مع عناصر الامن مشيرا الى انها كنت سلمية وان مكتب لقائد العام للقوات المسلحة تسلم المطالب التي قدمها المتظاهرون ونقلها الى الحكومة على الفور


----------



## fauzi (14 فبراير 2011)

متظاهرون شباب بكركوك  يهددون باستنساخ تجربتي مصر وتونس إن لم تلب مطالبهم
 الاثنين 14 شباط 2011   
السومرية نيوز/ كركوك

خرج عشرات المتظاهرين من الشباب وطلبة الجامعات في مدينة كركوك ، الاثنين ، وبحماية من أفراد الشرطة المحلية ، مطالبين بتنظيم اعتصامات وتظاهرات متواصلة على غرار مصر وتونس ، للمطالبة بتغيير الاوضاع في العراق وتوفير الخدمات والوظائف ومفردات البطاقة التموينية، ومحاربة الفساد.

وقال المتظاهر قيس عارف لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "الشعبين التونسي والمصري كسرا حاجز الخوف لدينا ونحن اليوم ، ومن مختلف القوميات خرجنا للتظاهر، وهي رسالة أولى لجميع الحكام والوزراء"، مبيناً "وعلى الحكومة التحرك لانهاء هذه المعاناة والا فان الشعب سوف يثور وستسود حالة من الغضب وقد تستنسخ الثورة المصرية والتونسية في العراق في القريب العاجل"، حسب قوله.

وأضاف "نمهل الحكومة أربعة أشهر لتتمكن من تحسين مفردات البطاقة التموينية وتحسين وضع الكهرباء ورسم خارطة طريق لحل جميع ملفات الفساد ومطالبة الوزارات في الحكومة الاتحادية باطلاق الدرجات الوظيفية لاهالي كركوك ومنع تسييسها"، حسب قوله.

بدورها، أكدت الناشطة في مجال حقوق الانسان سرود محمد فالح في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "العشرات من الشباب والنساء والنشطاء طالبوا بالاصلاح وتوفير الخدمات واعطاء حقوق المشاركة الحقيقة للمرأة والشباب".

وأشارت فالح إلى أن "المتظاهرين دعوا لاستنساخ نموذج الثورة الشعبية في مصر وتونس في العراق بالتزامن مع مرحلة التحول التي يؤمل ان تكون نحو الديمقراطية وتصون الحريات العامة وتؤسس للدور الحقيقي لمشاركة المرأة والشباب ونطالب بالإصلاحات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية وصيانه الحريات".

وأوضحت أن "المتظاهرين طالبوا بتوفير فرص عمل وتوفير مفردات البطاقة التموينية والاهتمام بالخدمات الاساسية كالماء والكهرباء وتفعيل الدور الرقابي للتسعيرة وخاصة للعيادات الطبية واعطاء دور اكبر للشباب والشابات في بناء المجتمع".

فيما دعا المتظاهر مظفر صلاح الدين الى التخطيط للتظاهرات مبيناً أن "مطالب المتظاهرين شرعية وفي غالبها تطالب بالاصلاحات ومنع الفساد الاداري في مؤسسات الدولة".

وكانت قوات الشرطة في كركوك قد تولت فرض طوق امني على مكان التظاهرة بهدف توفير الحماية لها.

وبهذا الصدد، شدد مدير شرطة قوريه العقيد طه صلاح الدين في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، على أن "قوات الشرطة وفرت اجراءات أمنية مشددة على مكان التظاهرة التي انطلقت قرب مبنى محافظة كركوك، وعملت على فرض طوق على مكان التظاهرة التي انتهت دون حدوث اي مشاكل".


----------



## fauzi (14 فبراير 2011)

مظاهرات بغداد على نقص الخدمات.

[YOUTUBE]z4KEfZLjPX4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (15 فبراير 2011)

شباب 14 شباط للمالكي:أنقذنا من عصابة مجلس محافظة بغداد
بتاريخ : الثلاثاء 15-02-2011 07:19 صباحا



 بغداد/ المدى
تظاهر المئات أمس في بغداد احتجاجا على الفساد وتردي الخدمات ورفعوا شعارات عديدة من أبرزها ان "الشعب يريد اصلاح النظام".وتجمع المتظاهرون امام مجلس محافظة بغداد وهتفوا أمامه :"نداء إلى رئيس الوزراء ..انقذونا من عصابة مجلس محافظة بغداد".وانتقلت التظاهرة التي حظيت بحماية امنية لافتة الى ساحة التحرير وسط بغداد.
من جانبه صرح رئيس الوزراء نوري المالكي خلال اجتماعه بوجهاء مدينة الحلة ان التظاهر حق مكفول لكل العراقيين ووجه الاجهزة الامنية بضرورة حمايتها وعدم التعرض لها.
لكن اللجنة التحضيرية المنظمة لاعتصام اخر في ساحة الفردوس وسط بغداد قالت أن القوات الامنية قامت بطرد المتظاهرين وقلع الخيام المنصوبة لأغراض الاعتصام.
وجاء في بيان عاجل للجنة "قامت قوات وزارة الداخلية صباح الاثنين 14 شباط بتطويق ساحة الفردوس ومنع العشرات من الشباب المتوجهين للاعتصام في هذه الساحة والتظاهر ضد الفساد وسوء الخدمات وقطعت جميع الطرق المؤدية للساحة".
وأضاف "قامت قوة من وزارة الداخلية بقيادة عقيد في تمام الساعة الثامنة صباحا باقتياد الأخ عدي الزيدي رئيس اللجنة التحضيرية لجهة مجهولة ، وفي هذه الساعة تقوم قوات الجيش بقلع الخيام المنصوبة لأغراض الاعتصام ورفع اللافتات وطرد وترويع جميع الشباب المتظاهرين".  
وأكد بيان اللجنة "إصرار الشباب على مواصلة التظاهر"، محملا "الحكومة العراقية مسؤولية وسلامة الأخ عدي الزيدي".
الى ذلك ، طالب بغداديون ، الحكومة بإخلاء المباني العامة التي تشغلها الأحزاب ، وتحويلها إلى مدارس أو عيادات طبية أو كبديل للأبنية التي تستأجرها الدوائر الحكومية ، مطالبين البرلمان والحكومة ومنظمات المجتمع المدني اتخاذ وقفة جادة بهذا الشأن حفاظا على "صورة العملية السياسية وجوهرها".
يقول منذر محمود يسكن حي النضال وسط بغداد ، إن على الحكومة أن "تخلي فورا الأبنية العامة التي استحوذت عليها الأحزاب أو القوى السياسية أو منتسبيها"، مشيرا إلى أن هذه الجهات والأشخاص "استغلوا حالة الفوضى  التي سادت البلاد بعد سقوط النظام السابق سنة 2003 واستولوا دون وجه حق على الآلاف من الأبنية العامة في بغداد والمحافظات".
كما طالب المتظاهرون رئيسي الجمهورية ومجلس النواب والوزراء والبرلمانيين والقادة المحليين إلى تخفيض رواتبهم اسوة برئيس الوزراء نوري المالكي، واعادة النصف الآخر إلى خزينة الدولة ، كبادرة اثبات حرص على رعاية الطبقات الفقيرة في المجتمع.
يأتي هذا في وقت يقوم فيه مجلس النواب مشروع قانون الموازنة المالية الاتحادية العامة للبلاد لسنة 2011.
وقال احد المتظاهرين إنه "بغض النظر عن الاسباب التي خفض بموجبها رئيس الوزراء راتبه إلى نصف، فإننا ندعو اعضاء البرلمان بوصفهم ممثلين عن الشعب وكذلك الوزراء والحكومات المحلية واصحاب الدرجات الخاصة، بالعمل على تخفيض رواتبهم إلى النصف، اسوة برئيس الحكومة، دعما للطبقات الفقيرة وتخفيض سقف الامتيازات، طالما سمعنا عن وجود عجز بالميزانية للسنة الحالية 2011".


----------



## fauzi (15 فبراير 2011)

تظاهر المئات من المواطنين في مدينة الفلوجة

دبي- الشرقية 15 فبراير: تظاهر المئات من المواطنين في مدينة الفلوجة كبرى مدن محافظة الانبار احتجاجا على مطالبات شخصيات سياسية بجعل الانبار اقليما  ومطالبين في الوقت ذاته بتحسين الخدمات وتوفير فرص عمل للعاطلين ومحاسبة المقصرين في دوائر الدولة. وانطلق المئات من المتظاهرين من ساحة ميسلون غربي مدينة الفلوجة باتجاه شارع الاطباء ثم الشارع العام باتجاه مبنى قائمقامية الفلوجة وسط المدينة ، حاملين لافتات ومرددين شعارات ضد مشروع الفيدرالية في الانبار ، ومؤكدين ان الانبار والفلوجة جزء لا يتجزأ من العراق. وكان من بين المتظاهرين العديد من شيوخ عشائر الفلوجة وعلماء الدين والعاطلين عن العمل .


----------



## fauzi (15 فبراير 2011)

نشر لقطات عن التظاهرة التي جرت وسط بغداد

دبي- الشرقية 15 فبراير: نشر مدونون عراقيون لقطات عن التظاهرة التي جرت قرب المنطقة الخضراء وسط بغداد واظهرت اللقطات التي نشرها المدونون الطريقة التي يتعامل بها عناصر الامن وقوات حماية المنطقة التي تضم مقار الحكومة العراقية مع المتظاهرين المطالبين بالحقوق والحريات العامة وتحسين الواقع المعيشي  وتوضح اللقطات كيف توجه خراطيم المياه صوب المتظاهرين الذي كانوا يرشقون عناصر الامن بالحجارة  هذا ولم يتم التاكد من صحة هذه اللقطات التي تم تصويرها بكاميرا شخصية وليست محترفة.


----------



## fauzi (15 فبراير 2011)

مدوّنون عراقيون يتحدثون عن وسائلهم لحشد المواطنين
الجمعة, 11 شباط/فبراير 2011 22:15 |  | 
فيما شهدت العاصمة العراقية ومدن أخرى اليوم مسيرات احتجاج ضد الفساد والبطالة، وتشهد الجمعة المقبل تظاهر ات "يوم غضب"، قال مدوّنون عراقيون استحدثوا مواقع على شبكة الانترنت وينشطون عبر صفحاتها للتواصل وتبادل المعلومات مثل تويتر وفايسبوك، إنهم يسعون إلى إخراج بلدهم من المأزق الذي تعيشه حاليًا، مؤكدين أنهم يؤمنون بالقوة الناعمة، المتمثلة في أدوات التغيير الحديثة، ومعتذرين عن نشر أي تصريحات لسياسيين وأحزاب راهنة، سواء كانت من المشاركين في العملية السياسية أو المعارضين لها.

http://www.marsadiraq.com/observatories/social-obs/1607-2011-02-11-22-19-14.html?catid=115:ngos


----------



## fauzi (15 فبراير 2011)

تظاهرات في بغداد تطالب بأقالة أمين العاصمة لانه زاد بغداد اوساخا رغم صرف البلايين
الثلاثاء, 15 شباط/فبراير 2011 00:03 |  | 
شهدت ساحة التحرير وسط بغداد امس تظاهرات نظمها شباب ضد الفساد ونقص الخدمات وللمطالبة باستقالة مجلس محافظة بغداد، وكانت ثلاث مجموعات على شبكة الإنترنت هي «بلا صمت» و «بغداد لن تكون قندهار» و «مجموعة الثورة الزرقاء» نسقت في ما بينها ودعت الى المشاركة في التظاهرة.

وألقى أحد المنظمين بياناً امام التجمع طالب فيه بإقالة أمين بغداد (صابر العيساوي) فوراً». وقال ان «العيساوي تجاوز (في منصبه) اكثر من خمس سنين ولم يقدم لبغداد شيئاً يذكر، بل ازدادت أوساخاً وضعف خدمات رغم صرف بلايين الدولارات».

وطالب الحكومة «بالعمل الجاد في معالجة ملف الخدمات». وقال إن «خروجكم من بروجكم العاجية الى حي التنك (أحياء عشوائية في محيط العاصمة) يقلل من غضب الجماهير».

ورفع المتظاهرون لافتات كتب عليها: «لا نطالب ببناء بروج، نريد إصلاح المجاري» و «إصلاح وتغيير لا تأخير»، وأخرى: «نطالب برحيل مجلس محافظة بغداد».

وكتب على لافتات صغيرة اخرى رسم عليها القلوب «نريد حقوقنا من نفط الشعب فنحن نسمع به فقط» و «خريجون في الشوارع وأميّون في المناصب» و «بصوت الحق تسقط حكومات» و «لا للرواتب والمخصصات الضخمة للبرلمانيين وكل المهزلة راتب تقاعدي للبرلماني».

كما أكد ان «اليوم هو الإنذار الاول من عراقيين تجمعوا من اجل حب العراق بلا دافع سياسي وبلا عناصر مدسوسة وبلا أجندة خارجية».

وختم البيان بعبارة: «نعلن اليوم استقالة صمتنا».

ووضعت منشورات إلى رجل مريض افترش الأرض ويحمل تقارير طبية تؤكد حاجته إلى إجراء جراحة خارج البلاد.

وطالب المتظاهرون أيضاً بإسقاط نظام المحاصصة الطائفية والحزبية في البلاد «الذي استنزف اموالاً طائلة وتسبب في مشكلات كبيرة في ملف الخدمات على حساب المواطن

http://www.marsadiraq.com/component/content/article/1687-2011-02-15-00-06-34.html


----------



## fauzi (15 فبراير 2011)

التظاهرات تعم محافظات العراق
دبي- الشرقية 15 فبراير:دعا مواطنونَ من بغدادَ خلالَ التظاهرات ِ الشعبيةِ المتواصلةِ منذ ُ ايام ٍ الى أن تكونَ إدارة ُ المحافظةِ بيد ِ أبنائِها الأصليين وليسَ بيد ِ أشخاص ٍ قالوا إنهم طارئون عليها ويُحاولون أن يَقضُوا على تُراثِها الثقافي ِ والحضاري ِ الذي اشتُهِرَت به المدينة ُ على مر ِ العصور . ورَفعَ مشاركون في هذه المسيرات ِ شعاراتٍ ضدَ رئيس ِ مجلس ِ المحافظةِ وامينِ بغدادَ بسبب ِ اجراءاتِهما للقضاءِ على ثقافةِ بغداد ودورِها الحضاري ِ المتميزِ  وما تُعانيه المدينة ُ من اهمال ٍ على مستوى الخدماتِ  والنظافةِ لم  تَشهَدْه  من قبل ... وكان مواطنون قد اشتكوا من عدم ِ وجود ِ أي ٍ من ابناء ِ بغدادَ الاصليين في مجلس ِ محافظتِها مما انعكسَ سلباً على هذه المدينةِ وما قدّمَته للحضارة ِ الانسانية


----------



## fauzi (15 فبراير 2011)

يتعرض مجلس محافظة بغداد والحكومة المحلية إلى ضغوط هائلة على خلفية احتجاجات متواصلة لتردي الخدمات وتفشي الفساد، في وقت تكشف مصادر مطلعة أن عددا من المسؤولين في المحافظة يشعرون بالقلق من قرار حكومي بإقالتهم .وكان رئيس الحكومة نوري المالكي قد هدد في لقاء سابق بإقالة أي مسؤول يثبت تقصيره خلال حملة أطلقها منذ أسبوع ونيف لاحتواء الغضب الشعبي من تردي الخدمات .
وكان مئات العراقيين جمعهم موقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيسبوك قد تظاهروا في بغداد على مدى أيام للمطالبة بتحسين الخدمات ومكافحة الفساد وإجراء إصلاحات في البلاد.
ورفع المتظاهرين لافتات كتب عليها "لا نطالب ببناء بروج، نريد إصلاح المجاري" و"إصلاح وتغيير لا تأخير" وأخرى "نطالب برحيل مجلس محافظة بغداد".


----------



## حمورابي (15 فبراير 2011)

*إذا مو هيجي ما ترهم 
اكو ناس ما تفتهم بعيني واغاتي 
الإ بالعين الحمرة . 
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يهدى الاحوال​*


----------



## fauzi (16 فبراير 2011)

المالكي يقول : ستحدث حرب طائفية نتيجة هذه المظاهرات . أي ان يهدد بافتعال اعتداءات طائفية لخلط الاوراق . وتفيد الانباء الواردة من بغداد بان الحكومة ستقدم على اعمال ارهابية لكي تفرض حالة منع التجول في بغداد لافشال التظاهرات .


----------



## fauzi (16 فبراير 2011)

11مصابا بتظاهرة واسط والمتظاهرون يسيطرون على مبنى المحافظة بعد هروب أغلب مسؤوليه

الأربعاء 16 شباط 2011   09:58 GMT
السومرية نيوز / بغداد

أفاد مصدر مسؤول في محافظة واسط، الأربعاء ، أن 11 متظاهرا أصيبوا جراء إطلاق النار من قبل الشرطة على التظاهرة التي انطلقت في مدينة الكوت مركز المحافظة ، فيما أكد أن المتظاهرين سيطروا على مبنى المحافظة بعد هروب المحافظ وأغلب المسؤولين. 
وقال المصدر في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"،  إن "شرطة حماية محافظة واسط وقوة من مكافحة الشغب أطلقوا النار الكثيف واستخدموا القنابل المسيلة للدموع والصوتية وخراطيم المياه لتفريق المتظاهرين ، الذين اقتحموا مبنى المحافظة ، مما أسفر عن إصابة نحو 11منهم بجروح مختلفة"، مشيرا إلى أن "سيارات الإسعاف نقلت المصابين إلى مستشفى قريب".   
وأضاف المصدر، الذي طلب عدم الكشف عن اسمه ، أن "المتظاهرين اقتحموا مبنى المحافظة وسيطروا على جميع مكاتبها، كما أحرقوا أربع سيارات تابعة للمحافظة، فيما هرب المحافظ محافظ واسط لطيف حمد الطرفه وأغلب مسؤولي المحافظة".
وكان مراسل "السومرية نيوز"، ذكر في وقت سابق أن نحو ألفي متظاهر خرجوا، صباح اليوم ، في مدينة الكوت مركز محافظة واسط للمطالبة بتحسين الخدمات وتوفير فرص العمل متجهين نحو مجلس المحافظة وحطموا الباب الرئيس الخارجي للمبنى وأضرموا النيران في المكان ، فيما ردت الشرطة المحلية بإطلاق النار على المتظاهرين مما ولد ردود فعل غاضبة.


----------



## fauzi (16 فبراير 2011)

خبر عاجل من قناة السومرية : التهمت النيران مبنى محافظة واسط والمحاولات تجري لانقاذ من بداخله .


----------



## fauzi (16 فبراير 2011)

عاجل من قناة البغدادية


----------



## fauzi (16 فبراير 2011)

قوات عمليات بغداد تقتحم خيمة المعتصمين في ساحة الفردوس

الآربعاء, 16 شباط - فبراير 2011 13:10 

اقتحمت قوات عمليات بغداد خيمة المعتصمين من الاعلاميين والصحفيين بساحة الفردوس واجبرتهم على نقل خيمة اعتصامهم الى شارع ابو نؤاس وكان قد اعتصم امس عدد من الصحفييون العراقيون في ساحة الفردوس ببغداد وشددوا على انهم سيواصلون اعتصامهم في خيمة الفردوس لحين الاستجابة لمطالبهم باقالة الحكومة المحلية وازالة الحواجز الكونكريتية من احياء بغداد وتقليل عدد الحمايات الخاصة بالمسؤولين والتي اثقلت كاهل المواطن .


----------



## fauzi (16 فبراير 2011)

متظاهرين يسيطرون على مبنى قضاء عفك في محافظة القادسية ( الديوانية ) .


----------



## fauzi (16 فبراير 2011)

تظاهرة للعاطلين عن العمل في مدينة البصرة

دبي- الشرقية 16 فبراير: شهدت مدينة البصرة اليوم تظاهرة للعاطلين عن العمل للمطالبة بايجاد حل لمشكلتهم وقال مشاركون ان هذه التظاهرة تشكل مبادرة عفوية  من اجل نقل رسالة واضحة الى حكومة البصرة للالتفات الى هذه الشريحه  بعد طرق العديد من الابواب في سبيل الحصول على فرصة عمل لاعالة عوائلهم.  واضافوا ان اخر ما تم طرقه هو باب مكتب التشغيل في الحكومة المحلية في المحافظة الا  انهم فوجئوا وبعد مراجعات عديدة بعدم استلام  طلباتهم .


----------



## fauzi (16 فبراير 2011)

بالصور/ مظاهرة بمدينة الصدر ( مدينة الثورة سابقا ُ ) شعارها "الشعب يريد إصلاح النظام" 


2011-02-15 17:46السياسة  - الجوار: تظاهر اليوم جموع من الرجال والنساء العراقيين بمدينة الصدر ببغداد ضد البطالة والفساد في الحكومة العراقية بشعار "الشعب يريد إصلاح النظام".
ورفعت إحدى المتظاهرات لافتة تدل على وجود دومينو لسقوط الديكتاتوريات العربية.
كما اعتبر المتظاهرون أن الفساد الإداري اليوم أصبح أخطر من الإرهاب في العراق.


























http://www.ankawa.com/forum/index.php/topic,483489.0.html


----------



## fauzi (16 فبراير 2011)

نيويورك تايمز تعليقا على المظاهرات: إسقاط الحكومة العراقية اسهل من تغيير واقع الخدمات

 2011-02-16


قالت صحيفة نيويورك تايمز الاميركية  في تقرير كتبه مراسلها من بغداد جاك هيلي، على الاحتجاجات التي تشهدها العاصمة بشكل يومي تقريبا، ان المحتجين يؤكدون انهم لا يريدون اسقاط النظام، بل مجرد تغيير واقع الخدمات المتردي، لكن التقرير يعلق على ذلك بالقول ان تغيير الحكومة العراقية يبدو مطلبا اسهل بكثير من تغيير حال الخدمات المنهارة!


----------



## fauzi (17 فبراير 2011)

تجدد التظاهرات في محافظة واسط ومطالبات بإقالة الحكومة المحلية


----------



## fauzi (17 فبراير 2011)

متظاهرون غاضبون يقتحمون مقر المجلس البلدي لمدينة النصر شمال محافظة ذي قار
2011-02-17 10:00:00

شبكة اخبار الناصرية/عمار الحسيني:
قال مصدر مسؤول في محافظة ذي قار إن متظاهرين اقتحموا قبل قليل مبنى المجلس البلدي في ناحية النصر شمال لناصرية  .
المصدر الذي فضل عدم ذكر اسمه  أكد لشبكة اخبار الناصرية ، إن متظاهرين اقتحموا صباح اليوم الخميس مبنى المجلس البلدي في ناحية النصر– 55 كم شمال الناصرية – التابعة اداريا لقضاء الشطرة ،  واحرقوا عدد من غرفه وأثاثه .
المصدر أكد عدم وقوع  إصابات بشرية حتى الآن ، لافتا الى ان المتظاهرين اتجهوا الآن إلى مبنى مديرية البلدية .


----------



## حمورابي (17 فبراير 2011)

*عمليات بغداد تمنع متظاهرين من نصب خيام في ساحة الفردوس

جانب من مظاهرة خرجت في العاصمة بغداد الأسبوع الماضي   


16/02/2011 16:53 

منعت قيادة عمليات بغداد مساء الثلاثاء منظمين من نصب خيام في ساحة الفردوس في العاصمة بغداد تمهيدا لمظاهرة عرفت بيوم الغضب العراقي من المزمع خروجها في الخامس والعشرين من الشهر الجاري.

وندد رئيس الاتحاد العام للشغيلة والنقابات العامة في العراق صبحي البدري في حوار مع "راديو سوا" بمحاولات منع التظاهرات التي قال إنها ستخرج احتجاجا على تفشي البطالة والفساد وسوء الخدمات والعامة. 

ونفت قيادة عمليات بغداد قيامها بمنع المحتجين من تنظيم التظاهرات، وحذر المتحدث باسمها اللواء قاسم عطا من اندساس عناصر رهابية بين المتظاهرين، متعهدا بتوفير الحماية للمتظاهرين بشكل سلمي.

بدوره، أكد عضو التحالف الوطني النائب عن المجلس الأعلى الإسلامي في العراق محمد المشكور على ضرورة احترام حق التظاهر في العراق، فيما رفض النائب عن دولة القانون محمد الصيهود استخدام تلك المظاهرات لصالح أطراف قال إنها تضررت من العملية السياسية، لكنه أعرب عن دعمه للمتظاهرين المطالبين بتحسين واقع الخدمات في البلاد.

المصدر*


----------



## fauzi (17 فبراير 2011)

نشطاء عراقيين يخططون للقاء اوباما

دبي- الشرقية 17 فبراير: تقدم عدد من شباب ثورة العراق على الفايس بوك برسالة الى الرئيس الامريكي باراك أوباما بمقابلته وإطلاعها على الوضع في العراق وقال مجموعة من النشطاء العراقيين في امريكا أنهم في طريقهم للقاء الرئيس الامريكي اوباما ليشرحوا له معاناة الشعب العراقي من فساد حكام العراق الجدد الذي عينهم الرئيس الامريكي السابق طالبين منه اثبات مصداقيته بدعم الديمقراطية والعدالة في العالم من خلال نصرة الشعب العراقي لاسيما في حراكهم الاخير ومظاهراتهم ضد الجهلة . والفاسدين. واللصوص. من الساسة المتحصنين في المنطقة الخضراء.


----------



## fauzi (17 فبراير 2011)

متحدث باسم ثورة الشباب في الكوت يوجه نداء للماكي

دبي- الشرقية 17 فبراير: وجه المتحدث باسم ثورة الشباب في الكوت نداء الى رئيس الوزراء نوري المالكي لايقاف حملة قمع السلطات للشباب المتظاهر الذي شارك في ثورة الاربعاء. وحذر المتحدث باسم الثورة في ندائه من ان عدم ايقاف حملة الاعتقالات سيؤدي الى تفاقم الامور في المدينة منوها الى ان الثورة ستمتد الى باقي المحافظات وستتواصل مع ثورة الشباب العراقي وسط بغداد في موعدها المقرر. واكد المتحدث ان ما قام به شباب ثورة الكوت يتطابق مع القانون والدستور ومن ينبغي اعتقاله هو من قتل الشباب وقمع التظاهرة وسرق المال العام وهم من يجب ان يقدم للمحاكمة والقصاص  لقتلهم الشباب وسرقة  المال العام  والتلاعب  بمصير ومستقبل ابناء العراق .واضاف المتحدث ان المالكي باعتباره المسؤول الاول في الدولة مطالب بوقف حملة قمع المتظاهرين ووقف تقييد الحريات وعدم التعرض لحرية التعبير او اسكات الراي وتحقيق العدالة والمساواة بين العراقيين لان في ذلك محاذير من بينها تفاقم الامور في العراق وخروجه عن السيطرة بسبب غضب الشباب العراقي المستمر ضد سوء الادارة في البلاد.


----------



## fauzi (17 فبراير 2011)

العشرات من أهالي محافظة السليمانية تظاهروا، ، في ساحة السراي وسط المحافظة، للمطالبة بإجراء إصلاحات حكومية ومحاربة الفساد والمفسدين، وحاولوا اقتحام مقر للحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني، فيما ردت حماية المقر بإطلاق النار عليهم، مما أدى إلى مقتل خمسة منهم وإصابة 40 آخرين، فيما شوهدت قوات من البيشمركة تتجه من محافظة أربيل إلى السليمانية للسيطرة على الوضع.


----------



## fauzi (17 فبراير 2011)

تظاهرة  في قضاء الحويجة، أكبر أقضية محافظة كركوك، مطالبين بحل المجلس المحلي وإقالة القائمقام .


----------



## fauzi (17 فبراير 2011)

نواب عراقيون يدعون القوات الامنية الى تطبيق حقوق الانسان اثناء التظاهرات


----------



## fauzi (18 فبراير 2011)

قتل شخصان على الأقل في مدينة السليمانية اليوم، حيث خرج نحو ثلاثة آلاف من الشباب في مظاهرة احتجاجية. وتوجه المتظاهرون نحو مقري الحزبين الديمقراطي الكردستاني والاتحاد الوطني الكردستاني، مطالبين باستقالة حكومة الإقليم وتوفير فرص عمل وتقديم المسؤولين الفاسدين إلى القضاء.

وأفاد مراسل "راديو سوا" في السليمانية بأن قوات الأمن حاولت منع المتظاهرين من اقتحام مقر الحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني وأطلقت النار على المتظاهرين مما أدى إلى مقتل شخصين وإصابة أكثر من 20 آخرين بجراح.

وبينما قدرت وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية عدد المتظاهرين بثلاثة الآف شخص قالت وكالة رويترز إن عددهم لم يتجاوز ألف شخص وأن شخصا واحدا قتل وأصيب 30.

تقرير مراسل "راديو سوا" في السليمانية فاضل صحبت:


----------



## fauzi (18 فبراير 2011)

مثقفو بغداد يتظاهرون للمطالبة بإصلاح النظام السياسي
 الجمعة 18 شباط 2011   08:16 GMT
السومرية نيوز / بغداد

تظاهر المئات من المثقفين وطلاب الجامعات وسط بغداد، الجمعة، للمطالبة بإصلاح النظام السياسي في البلاد و توفير الخدمات والقضاء على البطالة والفساد واستقلال المؤسسات العسكرية وإقالة أمين العاصمة صابر العيساوي.  

وقال مراسل "السومرية نيوز"،  أن نحو 300 من المثقفين وطلاب الجامعات خرجوا، صباح اليوم، بتظاهرة سلمية في شارع المتنبي وسط بغداد، للمطالبة بإصلاح النظام السياسي في البلاد والقضاء على الفساد الإداري وتوفير فرص عمل للعاطلين وتوفير الخدمات، إضافة الى استقلال المؤسسات العسكرية".

وأضاف المراسل أن "المتظاهرين طالبوا بإقالة أمين بغداد صابر العيساوي لتقصيره في أداء مهامه، كما طالبوا رئيس مجلس محافظة بغداد كامل الزيدي بالخروج إلى الشارع ولقاء المتظاهرين.

وأشار إلى أن المتظاهرين الذين توجهوا  إلى ساحة التحرير وسط  بغداد حملوا لافتات تؤكد على ضرورة مكافحة الفساد "لا للفساد الإداري، لا للبطالة، لا لإراقة الدماء، لا للرشوة"، كما رددوا هتافات "الشعب يريد إصلاح النظام،  والشعب والجيش يد واحدة". 

يتبع..


----------



## fauzi (18 فبراير 2011)

السومرية نيوز/ واسط 

أعلن مجلس محافظة واسط، الخميس، عن تعليق أنشطته كافة إلى حين تنحي المحافظ لطيف حمد الطرفة عن منصبه، والإفراج عن جميع المعتقلين الذين شاركوا في تظاهرة أمس الاربعاء. 

وقال رئيس المجلس محمود عبد الرضا طلال في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "المجلس قرر خلال اجتماع استثنائي عقده، عصر الخميس، في مدينة الكوت تعليق أنشطته كافة، إلى حين تنفيذ قرار إقالة المحافظ لطيف حمد الطرفة الذي كان اصدره في وقت سابق، ليفسح المجال أمام المجلس لانتخاب محافظ جديد قادر على تغيير الواقع الخدمي المتردي في المحافظة".


----------



## fauzi (18 فبراير 2011)

تظاهرات ضد الفساد في قضاء شط العرب

العراق – الشرقية 18 فبراير : تظاهر المئات من ابناء قضاء شط العرب في محافظة البصرة جنوبي العراق صباح اليوم  احتجاجا على الفساد الاداري والمالي وسوء الخدمات وتفشي البطالة ... 

وطالب المتظاهرون بالتوزيع العادل لاراضي القضاء/ متهمين وزارة انعاش الاهوار بتوزيعها على المسؤولين فيها خلافا للضوابط والتعليمات وانجاز جسر التنومة الذي يربط القضاء بمركز المحافظة وازالة الالغام من مناطقهم الزراعية / ولاسيما القريبة من الحدود الايرانية 
وهدد المتظاهرون بالاعتصام على جسر التنومة غير المنجز وقطع الطريق الى مركز المحافظة في حال عدم الاستجابة الى مطالبهم ...


----------



## fauzi (18 فبراير 2011)

أهالي شط العرب يتظاهرون للمطالبة بتعويضهم عن الحرب العراقية الإيرانية وتوفير الخدماتالكاتب: MB المحرر: NQ | HAH الجمعة 18 شباط 2011   11:46 GMT17555 http://alsumarianews.com/ NewsDetails 
السومرية نيوز/ البصرة

تظاهر المئات من أهالي قضاء شط العرب في البصرة، الجمعة، احتجاجا على نقص الخدمات، مطالبين  بتعويضهم عن الأضرار التي لحقت بممتلكاتهم خلال الحرب العراقية الإيرانية،وإيقاف تسرب مياه البزل الإيرانية إلى القضاء، فيما أعربوا عن رفضهم لتخصيص منازل سكنية للنازحين من مناطق الاهوار.

 وقال عضو مجلس إسناد القانون في قضاء شط العرب صالح الموسوي في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "المئات من أهالي قضاء شط العرب خرجوا، صباح اليوم، في تظاهرة سلمية احتجاجا على سوء الخدمات المقدمة إليهم"، مبينا أن "المتظاهرين طالبوا بتعويضهم عن الأضرار التي لحقت بممتلكاتهم خلال الحرب العراقية الإيرانية في ثمانينيات القرن الماضي، وتطهير القضاء من حقول الألغام التي خلفتها".

وأضاف الموسوي أن "المتظاهرين طالبوا أيضا بمنع تسرب مياه البزل الإيرانية الى الحدود الشرقية للقضاء وإنشاء جسر دائم على شط العرب وإيقاف تنفيذ مشاريع الإسكان النازحين من مناطق الأهوار التي باشرت الحكومة المحلية بانشاءها خلال الفترة الماضية"، داعياً إلى "تخصيص المجمعات السكنية لأهالي القضاء الذي أجبروا على مغادرة القضاء خلال الحرب العراقية الإيرانية".

من جانبه قال رئيس مجلس عشائر قضاء شط العرب الشيخ أحمد الحمد إن "مطالب المتظاهرين ليست جديدة لكن الحكومة المحلية لم تتفاعل معها خلال السنوات السابقة سوى الوعود التي لم يتحقق منها شيئاً حتى الآن"، مؤكدا أن "سكان القضاء يرفضون تخصيص شبر واحد من أراضي القضاء للنازحين من مناطق الأهوار لأسباب بعضها إجتماعية وخدمية".

وأضح الحمد في حديث لـ "السومرية نيوز"، أن "القضاء يعاني من نقص كبير في المستشفيات والمدارس التي والطاقة الكهربائية والمياه الصالحة للشرب ومشاريع الصرف الصحي"، لافتا إلى أن "الحكومة عاجزة عن إنشاء جسر جديد دائم على شط العرب لفك الاختناقات المرورية التي يشهدها جسر التنومة العائم، والذي أنشئ لأغراض عسكرية خلال ثمانينيات القرن الماضي". 

يشار إلى أن التظاهرة التي انطلقت من مركز قضاء شط العرب، نحو 2 كم شرق مدينة البصرة، وتفرق المشاركون فيها بعد وصولهم إلى الطرف الشرقي لجسر التنومة، تضمنت رفع لافتات باللغتين العربية والانكليزية تدعو إلى إعادة إعمار القضاء وعزل المسؤولين المقصرين، فيما ردد المتظاهرون هتافات طالبوا فيها بإقالة محافظ البصرة شلتاغ عبود، ومنها "شلتاغ التحق بحسني مبارك"، و"يا حكومتنا الجديدة المحافظ لا نريده"، فيما اندفع بعض المتظاهرين الشباب باتجاه جسر التنومة الذي يعتبر الجسر الوحيد الواصل بين مدينة البصرة ومركز قضاء شط العرب واحتشدوا عند منتصفه ما تسبب بإغلاقه من الجانبين لأكثر من ساعة أمام مرور السيارات.

من جهته، أكد  أحد المشاركين في المتظاهرة يدعى محمد عبد الخضر التميمي في حديث لـ "السومرية نيوز"، إن "التظاهرة لا تقف خلفها جهات سياسية أو دينية وإنما دعت لها أبرز عشائر القضاء وساهمت بتنظيمها اللجان الشعبية بعد الحصول على ترخيص رسمي من القوات الأمنية"، مشيراً إلى أن "القضاء سوف يشهد تنظيم المزيد من التظاهرات الاحتجاجية خلال الايام القليلة المقبلة في حال عدم تلبية مطالب المتظاهرين".


----------



## fauzi (18 فبراير 2011)

مظاهرة حاشدة في منطقة العبيدي في بغداد يطالبون فيه بتحسين الخدمات واقالة محافظ بغداد كامل الزيدي وامين بغداد صابر العيساوي.


----------



## fauzi (18 فبراير 2011)

حركة ثوار  محافظة الناصرية تساند المتظاهرين في محافظة واسط .


----------



## fauzi (18 فبراير 2011)

انباء عن احتمال حظر الانترنت في العراق .


----------



## fauzi (18 فبراير 2011)

تجددت صباح اليوم التظاهرات في قضاء الشامية بمحافظة الديوانية ( القادسية ) للمطالبة بتحسين الخدمات ومحاربة الفساد وتجمع المئات امام مبنى الحكومة المحلية في الشامية منددين بتردي الخدمات وسوء ادارة الملفات العامة من المسؤولين المحليين والتي ادت الى واقع معيشي مرير خاصة مع غياب مفردات الحصة التموينية وانتشار البطالة بين مئات الخرجيين الجامعيين


----------



## fauzi (18 فبراير 2011)

شاب عراقي يحرق نفسه في منطقة الغزالية في بغداد والحكومة تتحفظ على جثته خوفا من انتشار الخبر .


----------



## fauzi (18 فبراير 2011)

صور من المظاهرات الحاشدة في السليمانية ليوم امس الخميس نقلا عن موقع عنكاوة دوت كوم :


----------



## fauzi (18 فبراير 2011)

الغضب العراقي القادم

حكومة المالكي ترتعد من تظاهرات غاضبة ضد الفساد


باحث في معهد الشرق الأوسط: المالكي مذعور ويشعر بعدم الآمان لأنه حصل على فترة ثانية في الحكم من خلال الدهاء والعناد بمساعدة طهران.

 اسباب التظاهرات : 
لا توفر شبكة الكهرباء العراقية إمدادات إلا لساعات قليلة في اليوم وهي مصدر إزعاج مستمر خصوصا في الصيف عندما ترتفع درجات الحرارة إلى أكثر من 50 درجة مئوية.
انعدام السلع الغذائية الاساسية في البطاقة التموينية مثل السكر والارز وزيت الطعام .
سوء الخدمات العامة واهمال البنى التحتية .
الفساد المالي  المنتشر في كل مفاصل الدولة .
العراق بلد نفطي ويتمتع بصادرات كبيرة تدر عليه مليارات الدولارات ولكنها تذهب الى جيوب المسؤولين والمنتفعين فقط .


----------



## fauzi (18 فبراير 2011)

متظاهروا بغداد : تظاهرة 25 شباط ستخرج رغما ً عن أنف الثلاثي المسؤول  صلاح عبد الرزاق محافظ بغداد وكامل الزيدي رئيس مجلس محافظة بغداد وصابر العيساوي امين بغداد


----------



## fauzi (18 فبراير 2011)

مظاهرات في قضاء الحمدانية بنينوى احتجاجاً على سوء الخدمات 


 : 2011-02-17 

تظاهر المئات من أهالي قضاء الحمدانية التابع لمحافظة نينوى، احتجاجاً على سوء الخدمات، مطالبين الجهات المحلية بتحسين الخدمات في المنطقة.
وذكر مصدر من داخل قضاء الحمدانية ليوم الخميس، انه تم محاصرة القضاء وتدخلت قوات الشرطة للحفاظ على أمن المنطقة تحسبا من أي طارئ.


----------



## fauzi (19 فبراير 2011)

قناة الشرقية : خرجت اليوم الجمعة تظاهرة كبيرة في قضاء الكاظمية التابع الى محافظة بغداد تطالب فيه باقالة المسؤولين الثلاثة صلاح عبد الرزاق محافظ بغداد وكامل الزيدي رئيس مجلس محافظة بغداد وصابر العيساوي امين بغداد  وطالبوا باقالة البرلمان . .كما  خرجت تظاهرات اخرى باتجاه المنطقة الخضراء .


----------



## fauzi (19 فبراير 2011)

بيان لحركة ثوار بغداد

دبي – الشرقية 19 فبراير: قالت حركة ثوار بغداد في بيان لها مساء الجمعة انها ترفض بشكل قاطع قرارا يمنح مجلس محافظة بغداد حق تنظيم التظاهرات او البت في السماح بها وقال البيان ان المجلس برئيسه الحالي كامل الزيدي والمحافظ صلاح عبد الرزاق وامين العاصمة صابر العيساوي هم خصوم لا يمكن الاحتكام الى قراراتهم وان هولاء الثلاثي ينبغي ان يـُكنسوا من هذه المدينة بسبب التدمير الذي الحقوه بالمدينة


----------



## fauzi (19 فبراير 2011)

تجدد التظاهرات في السليمانية وقوات الاسايش تنتشر في شوارع المدينة
السبت, 19 شباط - فبراير 2011 

تظاهر عدد من طلاب جامعة السليمانية، السبت، داخل الحرم الجامعي لإدانة العنف ضد المتظاهرين، والمطالبة بإخراج قوات البيشمركة خارج المدينة، فيما منعت السلطات الصحفيين من دخول الجامعة.
وقال أحد المتظاهرين ، إن "عدد من الطلاب تظاهروا، صباح اليوم، داخل حرم جامعة السليمانية لإدانة العنف والقوة المفرطة في تفريق المتظاهرين بشكل سلمي، ورددوا شعارات (لن نسكت على الانتهاكات ضد المتظاهرين)"، مبينا أن "المتظاهرين طالبوا بإخراج قوات البيشمركة خارج المدينة".
وأضاف مودي أن "قوات من شرطة السليمانية انتشرت حول محيط الجامعة ومنعت الصحفيين من التصوير أو الاقتراب من المتظاهرين".
http://www.albaghdadia.com/protests/24426-2011-02-19-08-48-52.html


----------



## fauzi (19 فبراير 2011)

بلطجية البارزاني يطلقون النار على المتظاهرين في السليمانية .


----------



## fauzi (19 فبراير 2011)

اوباما ووزيرة خارجيته كلينتون حماة الديمقراطية في العالم ساكتين ولا يتكلمون عما يجري من قمع وقتل للمتظاهرين في العراق .
قناة الجزيرة التي ملئت الدنيا ضجيجا حين كانت المظاهرات في مصر لم تغطي اخبار التظاهرات في العراق وكذلك قناة العربية .


----------



## fauzi (19 فبراير 2011)

هيومن رايتس تطالب السلطات العراقية التحقيق بقتل متظاهرين
السبت, 19 شباط - فبراير 2011 


طالبت منظمة هيومن رايتس ووتش الدولية السلطات العراقية بفتح تحقيق مستقل ونزيه بعمليات اطلاق النار وقتل متظاهرين عدة في تظاهرات شهدتها البلاد خلال الايام الماضية 
وقالت المنظمة ان على قوات الامن العراقية احترام الحق في التجمع السلمي وعليها ايضا تجنب استخدام القوة والتصدي للمتظاهرين الا بالحالات التي تستدعي ذلك وطالبت المنظمة السلطات العراقية الالتزام بمبادىء الامم المتحدة الاساسية الخاصة بأستخدام القوة والاسلحة النارية والتي تؤكد عدم استخدام القوة المميتة الا في حال لم يكن هناك بديل لها لحماية ارواح الاخرين مشيرة الى ان استخدامها يجب ان يمارس مع ضبط النفس وبشكل متناسب مع الموقف كما طالبت الحكام بضمان المعاقبة على الاستخدام المتعسف او المسيء للقوة والاسلحة النارية من قبل قوات انقاذ القانون كجرائم جنائية بموجب القانون مبينة ان قانون حقوق الانسان المعني بالحق في الحياة ومنه المادة السادسة من العهد الدولي يؤدي الى التعرف الى الجناة ومقاضاتهم في اية جريمة تقع .
http://www.albaghdadia.com/n/iraq-polotics/24439-2011-02-19-13-04-19.html


----------



## fauzi (19 فبراير 2011)

السبت, 19 شباط - فبراير

طالبت اللجان الشعبية المنظمة لتظاهرة يوم الخامس والعشرين من شهر شباط الحالي في مختلف مناطق البصرة اليوم بحل مجلس المحافظة واقصاء المحافظ بسبب فشلهم في تحقيق واقع خدمي افضل 
وقال احد الشيوخ المنظمين للتظاهرة في تصريحات صحفية ان اللجان المنظمة لتظاهرة البصرة طالبت رئيس الوزراء نوري المالكي ومجلس النواب بأتخاذ الاجراءات العاجلة لايجاد حل لمعاناة اهالي البصرة جراء نقص الخدمات وانتشار الفساد المالي والادراي في معظم المؤسسات الرسمية وطالبوا باقصاء المحافظ شلتاغ عبود وبحل مجلس المحافظة وذلك لاخفاق الطرفين طيلة العامين رحلة عملهما في انتشال البصرة من الواقع المرير ا لذي تشهده المحافظة مبينا ان اللجان المنظمة لتظاهرة الجمعة المقبلة لديها مطالب اخرى تتعلق بحل هيئتي الاستثمار والنزاهة وذلك لوجود سراق مال عام لم ينظر بأمرهم فضلا عن مطالبتهم بأقالة جميع رؤساء الدوائر الحكومية بالمحافظة وايقاف تدفق النفط العام الى الخارج لحين تنصيب عدادات بهدف ايقاف عملية السرقة في هذا الجانب .


----------



## fauzi (19 فبراير 2011)

مظاهرات ببغداد وصدامات أمام (الخضراء)

وقعت صدامات اليوم السبت بين متظاهرين وأجهزة الأمن العراقية أمام المنطقة الخضراء شديدة التحصين ببغداد، فيما شهدت بغداد مزيدا من المظاهرات منها مظاهرة للأيتام الذين طالبوا بالحصول على الحقوق الإنسانية الأساسية.

وجرت المصادمات مع قوات الأمن العراقية حينما احتشد متظاهرون –قدر عددهم بالآلاف- منذ ساعات الصباح الأولى محاولين اقتحام البوابة الرئيسية التي تقع بالقرب من جسر الجمهورية من جانب الكرخ. ولم ترد معلومات عن سقوط ضحايا خلال هذه الصدامات.

وفضلا عن هذه الصدامات شهدت العاصمة بغداد اليوم عدة مظاهرات في مناطق مختلفة كان أبرزها مظاهرة للمئات من الأطفال الأيتام في مدينة المنصور (غرب بغداد) طالبوا خلالها بالحصول على رعاية الدولة وتوفير احتياجاتهم الأساسية من خدمات صحية وإنسانية وتعليمية.

وتشير تقارير محلية ودولية إلى وجود نحو 4.5 مليون يتيم في العراق بسبب أحداث العنف التي تلت الغزو الأميركي في عام 2003، عدد كبير منهم فقدوا الأبوين، ويعيش الآلاف منهم في الشوارع بلا معيل أو ملجأ وأصبحوا هدفا سهلا لتجنيدهم من قبل العصابات واللصوص.

وقال مراسل الجزيرة نت في بغداد إن خمس مظاهرات أخرى خرجت وتوزعت على مناطق حي العبيدي ومدينة الصدر (شرق بغداد) ومدينة الكاظمية (شمال شرق) وساحة التحرير في قلب العاصمة.
http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/A7050A1F-AF2C-4CC9-BD99-E7201EC61FF2.htm?GoogleStatID=9


----------



## fauzi (20 فبراير 2011)

الأحد 20 شباط 2011   
السومرية نيوز/ اربيل

تظاهر المئات من طلاب جامعة كويسنجق في اربيل، الأحد، مطالبين بعدم استخدام القوة ضد المتظاهرين في مدينة السليمانية، داعين إلى تهدئة الأوضاع بدل إشعالها.

وقال مراسل "السومرية نيوز"، إن "المئات من طلاب جامعة قضاء كويسنجق غرب اربيل  خرجوا ، ظهر اليوم، في تظاهرة سلمية، مطالبين حكومة إقليم كردستان بعدم استخدام القوة ضد المتظاهرين في مدينة السليمانية".

وأضاف المراسل، أن "المتظاهرين طالبوا أيضا بتهدئة الأوضاع بدل إشعالها كونها تظاهرة سلمية


----------



## fauzi (20 فبراير 2011)

دعا النائب عن القائمة العراقية ياسين العبيدي الحكومة العراقية بأخذ التظاهرات الشعبية التي تشهدها العاصمة بغداد والمحافظات العراقية بعين الاعتبار وعدم الاستخفاف بها.
 وقال العبيدي إن "التظاهرات التي تشهدها بغداد والمحافظات العراقية وما تحمله من مطالب جميعها مشروعة وفق الدستور العراقي الذي كفل حق التظاهر السلمي".
 وتنص المادة 38 من الدستور العراقي على أن الاجتماع والرأي والتعبير والتظاهر السلمي وتأسيس الجمعيات والأحزاب السياسية حق مشروع لكل المواطنين دون تمييز.
 وأضاف العبيدي أن "من حق المواطن العراقي ان يعبر عن مطالبه عبر هذه التظاهرات"، مبينا أن "المطالب التي يناشد بها المتظاهرون لا تقع على عاتق مجلس النواب باعتباره جهة تشريعية وليس تنفيذية".
 وأوضح أنه "على الحكومة العراقية ان تأخذ مطالب التظاهرات بعين الاعتبار"، داعياً في الوقت ذاته إلى ضرورة عدم إثارة الشغب خلال التظاهرات بما يفسد حق المتظاهرين والتطاول على الأملاك العامة.
http://aljeeran.net/iraq/23213.html


----------



## fauzi (20 فبراير 2011)

خرج المئات  من الخريجين من ابناء محافظة ذي قار ( الناصرية ) صباح اليوم بتظاهرة سلمية  حاشدة انطلقت من ساحة الحبوبي متوجهين الى مبنى مجلس المحافظة للمطالبة بحقوقهم المشروعة والتي كان على راسها التعيينات  وقد رفعوا لافتات و رددو شعارات منها "يانائبا يانائبا اين الوعود الكاذبة " وين حق الانتخاب كلتو ماننسى الشباب " 
هذا وقد اصدر المتظاهرين بيان بينوا من خلاله مطالبهم التي طالبوا فيها القضاء على الفساد الاداري والمالي والحصول على التعيين ، زيادة حصة المحافظة من التعيينات و ان يكون لكبار السن الاولوية في التعيين و الغاء تسمية الخريجين بالنهاري والمسائي وتسميتهم بخريجي العراق ,تعديل قانون التقاعد , اعطاء منحة ال 100 الف دينار الى الطلبة بدل الخريجين كونها استهانة بهم , يجب ان يقام مجلس الخدمة على اساس مهني بعيد عن الطائفية والفئوية والحزبية , وفيما لن يستجاب لمطالبنا المشروعة هذه ستستمر نشاطاتنا للمطالبة بحقوقنا.


----------



## نصر 29 (20 فبراير 2011)

هذا وقت ليس جيد لاعادة ترتيب الاوراق فى العراق الحبيب للظروف التى تمر بها مصر ودول مجلس التعاون الخليجى صبرا يا اهل العراق قليلا


----------



## fauzi (20 فبراير 2011)

دبي – الشرقية 20 فبراير : هدد صلاح عبد الرزاق الذي يشغل منصب محافظ بغداد شباب العاصمة بالعقوبات والملاحقة في حال عدم الحصول على موافقته للخروج في اي تظاهرة. وقال صلاح عبد الرزاق في بيان اورده مكتبه اليوم ان اجراءات سيتخذها ضد المشاركين في  اي تظاهرة تخرج بدون  موافقته وسيحاسب المسؤولين عنها  مشترطا على من يريد  تنظيم تظاهرة ابلاغه قبل سبعة ايام  وان عملية ابلاغ  لا تعني الموافقة أو عدم الموافقة على التظاهرة ... كما اشترط صلاح عبد الرزاق على المواطنين المحتجين على سوء الخدمات والفساد والبطالة ملء استمارة طلب التظاهر موقعة من الشخص صاحب الطلب و نسخة مصورة من مستمسكات مقدم الطلب ونسخة من شهادة تسجيل المنظمة أو الجهة الطالبة للتظاهرة  او نصب خيام أو سرادقات أو غيرها والبقاء أو النوم فيها في الشوارع والساحات والحدائق العامة والجزرات الوسطية وغيرها من الامور التعجيزية. وكانت حركة ثوار بغداد قد رفضت الاذعان لشروط صلاح عبد الرزاق  في حق التظاهر  لكونه لا يمثل اي شرعية في مدينة بغداد وابنائها الاصلاء.


----------



## fauzi (20 فبراير 2011)

ناشطون مدافعون عن الحريات يتعرضون لضغوط لثنيهم عن التظاهر
الأحد, 20 فبراير 2011
بغداد - خلود العامري 
يشكو بعض المدافعين عن حقوق الانسان في العراق والداعون الى تظاهرات في عدد من المدن من مضايقات عدة لدفعهم الى التخلي عن مواقفهم ومنعهم من حشد المتظاهرين. 
وتؤكد مجموعة من الحقوقيين وممثلي منظمات المجتمع المدني انهم يتعرضون للمضايقات والتهديدات لإجبارهم على التخلي عن مواقفهم، فقبل ايام تعرضت غادة العاملي المديرة التنفيذية لمؤسسة المدى التي ترعى حملة شعبية باسم «الحريات اولاً» الى اعتداء من قبل القوات الامنية، في وقت تلقت المؤسسة تهديداً بتفجيرها بسبب حملتها التي تقودها ضد تقييد الحريات العامة. 
وتعرضت هناء ادورد رئيسة جمعية الأمل الى محاولة اعتداء بالضرب اثناء قيادتها لاعتصام مدني ضد الخروقات الدستورية. 
وقالت ادورد إن «هناك الكثير من المنظمات التي تشارك في المبادرة المدنية للحفاظ على الدستور تعرضت لضغوط كبيرة من قبل القوات الامنية ومضايقات عدة من الحكومة لإجبارها على التخلي عن موقفها». 
واشارت الى ان «بعض هذه الضغوط صيغ بشكل رسمي عن طريق اخضاع منظمات المجتمع المدني الى رقابة الحكومة من خلال ربطها برئاسة الوزراء طبقاً للقانون الجديد لمنح اجازات انشاء منظمات المجتمع المدني». 
وقالت ادورد ان «السياسيين أدركوا خطورة تلك المنظمات في توعية الشارع العراقي للمطالبة بحقوقه، الامر الذي دفعهم الى اصدار هذا القرار للتضييق على المنظمات». 
وقال سعد سلوم عضو «المبادرة المدنية للحفاظ على الدستور»، الذي شارك في تظاهرات تطالب باحترام الدستور وتقديم الخدمات وصون الحريات المدنية، ان «الاعتداءات السابقة التي اقدمت عليها القوات الأمنية على المتظاهرين عكست صورة سلبية عن خرق الدستور الذي يكفل للمواطن حق التظاهر والتعبير عن الرأي».


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرآ للمتابعة الاخبارية والرب يجعل السلام والمحبة دائمآ في العالم كله


----------



## fauzi (20 فبراير 2011)

قدم مسلحون من مليشيات الأحزاب الكردية على إحراق مبنى فضائية كردية لعرضها صور التعامل القمعي الإجرامي ضد المتظاهرين في ساحة السراي وشارع مولوي واستخدام الرصاص الحي ضدهم الأمر الذي أدى إلى مقتل وإصابة العشرات منهم اليوم الأحد في محافظة السليمانية. 
 وأعلنت إدارة فضائية وإذاعة "ناليا" الكردية المستقلة:" أن مسلحين مجهولين تابعين للأحزاب أضرموا النار بمقرها في السليمانية ،بعد تلقيها تهديدات عدة خلال الأيام الماضية ".
وقال مدير فضائية وإذاعة ناليا الصحفي توانا عثمان في تصريح لمصادر إعلامية قال فيه: إن مسلحين مجهولين اقتحموا مقر الفضائية بعد الساعة الواحدة من ليلة أمس السبت، وقيّدوا الحراس وأطلقوا النار من أسلحة رشاشة على أجهزة البث، ما أسفر عن توقفها.
http://www.iraq4allnews.dk/ShowNews.php?id=7786


----------



## fauzi (20 فبراير 2011)

انا مصري مسيحي قال:


> شكرآ للمتابعة الاخبارية والرب يجعل السلام والمحبة دائمآ في العالم كله


الرب قادر على ان يحفظ شعبه
شكرا لك 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (20 فبراير 2011)

20/02/2011 01:43 م 

الانبار/ أصوات العراق: تحولت تظاهرة الرمادي، الاحد، الى اعتصام مفتوح لحين تحقيق مطالب المتظاهرين باقالة المحافظ ومحاسبة المقصرين، بحسب احد المشاركين في الاعتصام.
وأوضح الشيخ خميس العلواني لوكالة (أصوات العراق) أن "المتظاهرين من اهالي مدينة الرمادي نصبوا عددا من الخيام وحولوا التظاهرة الى اعتصام مفتوح في ساحة قصر الغزالة وسط المدينة"، مبينا أن "الاعتصام حضره امير عشائر الدليم علي حاتم السليمان ورئيس مؤتمر انقاذ الانبار حميد الهايس".
وكان مئات الاشخاص من اهالي مدينة الرمادي، قد تظاهروا اليوم، مطالبين باقالة محافظ الانبار ومحاسبة المقصرين في دوائر الدولة ومكافحة الفساد المالي والاداري، بحسب مصدر مطلع.
وأضاف العلواني أن "المعتصمين سيبقون لحين تحقيق مطاليبهم وهي اقالة المحافظ ومحاسبة المقصرين في الاجهزة الحكومية ودوائر الدولة ومكافحة الفساد المالي والاداري ورفض مبدأ الفيدرالية".


----------



## fauzi (20 فبراير 2011)

النائب عن التحالف الوطني خضير الخزاعي يؤكد أن الخدمات لن تتحسن حتى لو تظاهر كل العراقيين لقلة موارد البلاد النفطية !!!

ويملك العراق ثالث أكبر احتياطي نفطي في العالم غير أنه يحتل المركز الحادي عشر في قائمة أكبر الدول المنتجة، ويمكن للاتفاقيات التي وقعت في الآونة الأخيرة أن ترفع إنتاج العراق من 2.5 مليون برميل يوميا إلى قرابة 12 مليون برميل يوميا في غضون ست سنوات.


----------



## fauzi (20 فبراير 2011)

متظاهرون: نخشى من"بلطجية"رسمية على غرار ماحدث في مصر..


" بالتأكيد سأكون هناك في 25 شباط"، جملة أطلقها شاب في عشرينيات العمر كان يلعب "البلياردو" في احدى الصالات المنتشرة في العاصمة يؤكد فيها لمجموعة من اصدقائه انه سيحضر الى التظاهرات التي تنوي مجموعة الشباب الانضمام اليها.
لكل يتحدث عن يوم 25 من الشهر الحالي، والذي يعول الكثير من الشباب  بشكل خاص عليه وعن امكانية  ان يكون نقطة فاصلة بين ثماني سنوات من تردي الاوضاع الخدمية والسياسية وتصحيح الاخطاء. الغريب بالموضوع ان صالات اللعب سواء الرياضية أم المخصصة لـ"البلي ستيشن" والتي تجذب عشرات الشباب  تغيرت قواميس الكلمات المستخدمة فيها، فبعد ان كانت لاتخرج عن نطاق التنافس على ادخال الكرات في مرمى الخصم على شاشة تلفزيون جهاز الالعاب او  في "جيب " منضدة البلياردو، اصبحت تتمحور حول شؤون الساعة والبطالة وما حصل في مصر وتونس من أحداث، أي أنها اتخذت ابعاد "ثورية" تصل الى حد "الغليان" ان صح التعبير.. اغلبية الشباب هؤلاء أخذوا يرتدون "تيشيرتات" كتب ورسم عليها صور ة "جيفارا"  ولاتسقط عن عباراتهم مطالبات العمل والوظيفة سيما المتخرجين منهم،و التي تعد الهم الاول لهم، وهم ينتظرون يوم 25 شباط بفارغ الصبر.

عجلة التغيير 
الكثير من المواطنين وخاصة كبار السن يرمون ثقل هذه المهمة  على الشباب في تغيير الوضع السياسي وتصحيحه، حيث يشير ابو حارث (55) عاما  الى ان التظاهرات أصبحت مناطة بالشباب، سيما انها  جرت مؤخرا في مصر تظاهرات اطاحت بالنظام  وقبلها تمكن الشباب في تونس من اجراء تغييرات كبيرة.
ويعتقد ابو حارث ان الشباب العراقي قادر على فعل الكثير خصوصا وانه اصبح مطلعا على العالم من خلال الفضائيات وثورة تقنيات الاتصال والتي قربت هموم الشباب من بعضهم، كما إن الكثير منهم زار دول عربية مجاورة واوربية وشاهد كيف  تسير الحياة دون منغصات، و لا يخلو شبر من الارض فيها من خدمات، أي أن المواطن يشعر بإنسانيته.

الحفاظ على جهد الشباب
من جانب آخر كانت اللجنة التحضيرية الشبابية لانتفاضة الشعب  قد قررت - كما تدعو نفسها-  إلغاء التظاهرات التي دعت إليها في كل من محافظات نينوى وكركوك والديوانية وذي قار والانبار والإبقاء على تظاهرة بغداد في ساحة الفردوس. وقالت اللجنة التحضيرية في بيان، أن  سبب قرارها يعود للمحافظة على الجهد الشبابي وعدم تشتته بتظاهرات متفرقة، والتركيز على تظاهرة بغداد. ودعت اللجنة التحضيرية للانتفاضة جميع الشباب العراقي بكل أطيافه أن يقول كلمته في هذه التظاهرة السلمية التي آن أوانها,ويقول البيان " لقد طفح كيلنا وبلغ السيل الربا ولامناص من التغيير الذي سيكون بأيدي أبناء الرافدين ونحن إخوتكم في الحركة الشعبية لإنقاذ العراق سنكون أول المعتصمين في ساحة الفردوس وسنكون لكم الدرع الواقي". وتابع البيان "نحن لانطلب منكم القتال بالسلاح بل كل مانطلبه منكم هو التواجد في ساحة الفردوس والاحتجاح على سوء الاوضاع".
ويقول احد الشباب المنظمين للتظاهرات على الفيسك بوك "نحن نعيش واقعاً مريراً , ونعيش ظلماً علنياً،وفي  لحظات الهوان، وفقدنا حتى  الكرامة. ويشير الى ان بعض المواطنين لايعترفون  بفاعلية التظاهرات،والبعض الآخر خائف من التظاهر.فيما يراها هو  مجدية ومجدية جدا، ويعدها سلاحا مهما يمتلكه المواطن العراقي المغلوب على أمره، ويضيف" اكيد للتظاهرات تأثير ايجابي وممكن فعلا ان تسهم ولو بشيء بسيط للخروج من الواقع المزري الذي يعيشه المواطن".
فيما يعتقد فراس (23) عاما ان التظاهرات ينبغي ان تكون بعيدة عن تخريب ممتلكات البلد لان الضرر يعود علينا ككل، ويشير فراس وهو طالب جامعي الى ان التظاهرات هي اشارات مهمة تعبر عن رفض الواقع السيّئ للخدمات والمحاصصة السياسية والطائفية والبطالة وقمع الحريات،ويعدها رسائل للحكومة  بمطالبهم. 
بالمقابل يؤكد سرمد عادل 26 عاما ان جميع المتحمسين لتنظيم التظاهرات هم من   الشباب الذين يعانون من البطالة وعدم توفر فرص العمل.، بالاضافة الى مطالبتهم  تحسين المواد التموينية، ومحاسبة سارقي المال العام، من المسؤولين والوزراء الذين جددت لهم الولاية في الحكومة الجديدة.
سرمد وهو عاطل عن العمل منذ اربع سنوات يشير الى ان التظاهرات التي خرجت في بغداد والمحافظات في وقت سابق لم تكن تقف وراءها جهات حزبية أو سياسية، بل كانت عفوية وخرجت بسبب الغليان الشعبي ضد سوء اوضاع البلاد ، كما اتهم بعض الجهات المستفيدة من الفساد الاداري والتي تعتاش عليه بمحاولة وأد هذه التظاهرات، إلا أنهم لن يحصلوا على مبتغاهم –على حد تعبيره
وتعد الطالبة الجامعية ندى (21) عاما ان التظاهرات الجماهيرية من القوة بحيث تقتلع انظمة حكم متسلطة اذا ما كانت ارادة الشعوب تقف خلفها فهي خير وسيلة للتعبير.
وتؤكد " ان معظم الشباب متحمسون لاقامة تظاهرة كبيرة في نهاية شهر شباط، لكن البعض متخوف من اشخاص مندسين قد يقوموا بضرب المتظاهرين " اسمتهم ندى بـ "البلطجية الرسمية " على غرار ماحدث في مصر. 
ادامت صحوة الشعوب 
فيما يشير سعد محمد ناشط في حقوق الانسان الى ان الجميع يجب ان يديم هذه الصحوة التي صارت تعم جميع البلاد العربية في هذه الايام، فان زمن السكوت ولى ولابد من التحرر-على حد تعبيره -، والتحرر كما يصفه عبود  يبدأ اولا بتحرير النفس من الداخل وبعد ذلك  محاسبة المسؤولين عما يمر به العراق، وعن مصير  المليارات من الدولارات، وفي جيب من وقعت؟، و اموال البطاقة التموينية التي قطعت منذ اكثر من سنتين وعن المشاريع الوهمية.
ويؤكد "علينا  ان نطالب باموال بلدنا لنأخذها من المفسدين الذين أهلكوا الحرث والنسل، وان البلاد امانة في اعناق الشباب"، الذي يدعوهم الى نصرت ابناء الشعب  لاننا جميعا وعلى حد وصفه سنكون أمام مسؤولية تاريخية والتاريخ لايرحم احدا"."
يشار ان عدداً من الناشطين في مواقع التفاعل الاجتماعي (فيس بوك) وآخرين من طلبة الجامعات والشباب العاطل عن العمل، خرجوا في تظاهرة للتعبير عن رفضهم لعدد من القرارات الحكومية في (يوم الحب) 14 شباط الماضي باعتباره يوم للسلام في ساحة التحرير في بغداد.
وانتقد حاتم هاشم احد القائمين على موقع "بغداد لن تكون قندهار" بعض الشخصيات التي تتخوف من الانضمام الى التظاهرات خوفا على مناصبها ومصالحهم رغم ايمانهم بها، داعيا ان تتفاعل باقي الشرائح مع الشباب وان يساهم المثقفون والفنانون في كتابة القصائد الوطنية المشجعة للمتظاهرين، واداء المطربين للاغاني الوطنية لشحذ الهمم.
كماوشهدت العاصمة بغداد ومحافظات الموصل وواسط وبابل والبصرة والديوانية والكوت تظاهرات شعبية شارك فيها العشرات، احتجاجا على سوء الخدمات، فيما طالب المتظاهرون في الموصل برحيل محافظها أثيل النجيفي وحل مجلس المحافظة، فيما طالب المتظاهرون في بابل بحل مجلس المحافظة.
وثارت ثائرة متظاهرين عراقيين في العاصمة بغداد والقادسية والبصرة والانبار وواسط لتنظم اليها واسط، احتجاجا على تردي الخدمات والامن في البلاد، ونقص ساعات تجهيز الكهرباء، وإيصال مواد البطاقة التموينية بصورة منتظمة دون انقطاع، وإيجاد حلول ناجعة للقضاء على البطالة
http://www.almadapaper.net/news.php?action=view&id=35478


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2011)

الأثنين, 21 شباط - فبراير 2011
استشهد احد المعتصمين في ساحة التحريرمتاثرا بجروح اصيب جراء اعتداء قوة من عمليات بغداد على المعتصمين ليلة امس وذكرت مصادر ان قيادة عمليات بغداد صادرت سرداق الحرية لمنع المعتصمين من البقاء في ساحة التحرير الا انهم يرفضون فض اعتصامهم وكانت قيادة عمليات بغداد قد هددت المعتصمين في ساحة التحرير بالاعتقال واكدت المصادر ان قوات من مكتب القائد العام للقوات المسلحة طوقت خيمة المعتصمين بالهمرات
واعتقلت قسما منهم وقال شاهد عيان ان بعض المعتصمين نقلوا الى المستشفى بعد الاعتداء عليهم من بعض عناصر القوة الذين يرتدون زيا مدنيا بالسكاكين والعصي وكان عدد من المحتجين قد اقاموا اعتصاما مفتوحا في ساحة التحرير اطلقوا عليه سرداق الحرية . مشددين على انهم لن ينهوا احتجاجهم حتى تضع الحكومة سقفا زمنيا لتحقيق مطالبهم في الاصلاح السياسي و محاسبة المفسدين و تحسين الخدمات.
http://www.albaghdadia.com/protests/24479-2011-02-21-10-20-54.html


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2011)

كد رئيسُ مجلس ِ النواب العراقي أسامة النجيفي اليوم أنه ابلغ رئيسَ الوزراء نوري المالكي أن إطلاقَ أيةِ رصاصةٍ ضد المتظاهرين هي استهدافٌ للبرلمان  ، لافتاً  إلى أن الأيامَ  القليلةَ المقبلة ستشهدُ استضافة َ رئيس ِ الوزراء  لمناقشةِ المشاكل التي يعانيها المواطنين.
وقال النجيفي  خلالَ  لقائهِ  عدداً من الصحافيين إن الشبابَ العراقي شبابٌ مثقفٌ  و واع ونطلبُ  منهُ الصبر  لتلبيةِ جميع مطالبهم كون البرلمان والحكومة  ما زالا  جديدين ،  مؤكداً  انهُ ابلغَ   رئيس الوزراء نوري المالكي  بعدم ِ استخدامِ القوة  ضد المتظاهرين  و أن أية َ رصاصةٍ  تطلقُ ضدهم هي استهدافٌ لمجلس ِ النواب  . وأضافَ النجيفي أن البرلمان سيضعُ خططاً  لمحاربةِ الفساد الإداري  والمالي في البلاد ، مشيراً إلى  أن تلك الخطط  ستخضعُ  لسقفٍِ  زمني ٍ قصير ربما لايتجاوزُ الشهرين  بحسب قوله.
http://aljeeran.net/iraq/23233.html


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2011)

لليوم الرابع على التوالي المظاهرات والاحتجاجات مستمرة في السليمانبة .
السليمانية/ اصوات العراق: تجمع آلاف من المتظاهرين وسط مدينة السليمانية، الاثنين، للمطالبة باطلاق سراح المعتقلين خلال التظاهرات التي شهدتها المحافظة في الايام السابقة، وفتح تحقيق لمحاسبة المتسببين باطلاق النار على المتظاهرين، بحسب مصدر مطلع.

وأوضح المصدر لوكالة (اصوات العراق) أن "آلافا من المتظاهرين تجمعوا وسط السليمانية وبضمنهم عدد كبير من المثقفين وعدد من النساء، مطالبين باطلاح سراح المعتقلين خلال التظاهرات التي شهدتها السليمانية خلال الايام السابقة ومحاسبة الاشخاص الذين اطلقوا النار على المتظاهرين".

وأضاف المصدر أن "مشاركة النساء في التظاهرة هي الاولى خلال التظاهرات التي شهدتها السليمانية منذ الخميس الماضي".
http://ar.aswataliraq.info/Default1.aspx?page=article_page&id=272887&l=1


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2011)

2011-02-21م

متظاهرون يطوقون مبنى المجلس البلدي في ناحية الإصلاح شرق الناصرية
قال شهود عيان إن متظاهرين خرجوا اليوم الاثنين وقاموا بتطويق مبنى المجلس البلدي في الناحية رافعين المطالب المعروفة التي رفعها المتظاهرون في كثير من مناطق ذي قار ومنها توفير الخدمات وفرص العمل ومفردات الحصة التموينة إضافة إلى مشكلة الكهرباء .
وقال شهود عيان لجريدة الناصرية الالكترونية (NEN) إن المتظاهرين تجمعوا صباح اليوم وسط المدينة واتجهوا إلى مبنى المجلس البلدي الذي يقع في مركز الناحية مطالبين المسؤولين هناك رفع شكواهم ومطالبهم إلى الجهات العليا وإيجاد حل سريع لمطالبهم .
وأضاف شهود عيان ان مشادات كلامية جرت بين اعضاء المجلس البلدي وبين بعض المتظاهرين اثناء تواجدهم وتطويقهم لمبنى المجلس البلدي .
الى ذلك افادت مصادر مطلعة ان رئيس مجلس محافظة ذي قار " قصي العبادي " ارسل تعزيزات من سرايا الشرطة الى ناحية الاصلاح لحفظ الامن هناك في حال وقوع اشتباكات يبن الجانبين.
http://nasiriaelc.com/index.php?act=artc&id=5680


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2011)

تظاهرة جنوب الحلة ( محافظة بابل ) للمطالبة بالابتعاد عن المحاصصة والفساد 

 تظاهر العشرات من ابناء ناحية الطليعة جنوب الحلة  اليوم امام المجلس البلدي في الناحية مطالبين بتحسين الخدمات وايجاد الحلول لمشكلة البطالة التي يعاني منها معظم شباب الناحية.
وحمل المتظاهرون لافتات وشعارات طالبوا فيها الحكومة المحلية في المحافظة بتغيير المجالس البلدية كونها ، وحسب رأيهم ، المسؤولة عن تردي الخدمات في المحافظة. كما طالبوا الحكومة المركزية باعادة النظر في آلية توزيع الدرجات الوظيفية والابتعاد عن المحاصصة الحزبية والفساد الاداري والمالي في توزيع هذه الدرجات


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2011)

في محافظة كركوك  نظم  العشرات  من  طلبة الجامعات  في كليتي الادارة  والاقتصاد  والعلوم  في المحافظة  تظاهرة  داخل  الحرم الجامعي  اليوم  مطالبين  بتحسين الخدمات  في  المحافظة   فضلا  عن  مطالبتهم     بتحسين  اوضاع   الجامعات   ورفع  كاميرات المراقبة فيها   كما  طالبوا  ايضا  بأقالة  رئيس  الجامعة


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2011)

تعرض المعتصمون في ساحة التحرير وسط بغداد إلى اعتداء من قبل جهات مجهولة يرتدي أفرادها الزي المدني وتستقل سيارات حديثة من نوع "مونيكا" في تمام الساعة الواحدة صباح  الاثنين .وفوجئ المعتصمون باقتحام لسرادق الحرية من قبل من أسموهم بأفراد العصابة، بعد أن نزلوا من سيارات يشتبه بأنها عائدة إلى جهات رسمية،
وقاموا بالاعتداء على المعتصمين بالضرب بواسطة العصي الكهربائية والأعمدة الراضة والسكاكين، وسرقوا السرادق بالقوة بعد أن نهبوا محتوياتها.
وتزامن الاقتحام، بحسب شهود عيان، مع الانسحاب المفاجئ للقوات الأمنية الموجودة ليبقى الجو خالياً لتلك العصابات وسط دهشة المعتصمين وتساؤلهم كيف دخلت العصابة والمكان محاط بالقوات الأمنية بهذا الشكل الكثيف. المعتصمين قالوا للمدى أمس الاثنين إن هذا الاعتداء يعد خرقاً واضحاً لمبادئ الديمقراطية وحق التظاهر والاحتجاج السلمي وأكدوا أنهم يحتفظون بحقهم القانوني في ملاحقة المعتدين أمام القضاء العراقي والمطالبة باستعادة السرادق من أيدي السارقين ومحاسبة المسؤولين عن حماية المتظاهرين، وطالبوا البرلمان العراقي والصحافة الوطنية الحرة ومنظمات المجتمع المدني المعنية بحقوق الإنسان المحلية والدولية بالوقوف إلى جانب المعتصمين المطالبين بالخبز والحريات العامة.
http://www.almadapaper.net/news.php?action=view&id=35700


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2011)

لإثنين 21 شباط 2011 
تدخل تظاهرات الأنبار مرحلة جديدة تتمثل بتهديد المشاركين فيها بقطع الطريق الدولي الرابط بين العراق وسوريا والأردن في حال عدم الاستجابة لمطالبهم، فالمتظاهرون ولتأكيد جدية مطالبهم بدأوا بوضع خيم على عادة العشائر للتجمع فيها يوميا حتى الاستجابة لها.

الشيخ حميد الهايس / رئيس مجلس إنقاذ الأنبار: 
مطلبين عدنه .. رفع الحواجز الكونكريتية الي حولهم وإقالة جاسم المحافظ وجاسم رئيس المجلس الي أتوا بالفساد للمحافظة.. 
إذا مستجابوا لمطالبنا تتضاعف اعداد المتظاهرين وندخل للمجلس حتى يتم التغيير.. 

وعلى الرغم من محاولات المسؤولين المحليين التهدئة فإن المتظاهرين يرفضون كل هذه المحاولات مصرين على مطالبهم المتلخصة بإقالة المحافظ ورئيس مجلس المحافظة. 


الشيخ مؤيد الحماشي / مدير عام المصالحة الوطنية : 
المتظاهرين مصرين على هذين المطلبين وهذا الشيء يحتاج إلى تداول ونقاش.. 

الشيخ نعيم الكعود / شيخ شيوخ ألبو نمر: 
المظاهرة طلعت بعد ما ايسنه من تغير الوضع .. 

وبحسب القائمين على التظاهرة فإن المحافظ ورئيس مجلس المحافظة حاولوا التنسيق مع القوات الأمنية لحصر التظاهرة في مكان معين إلا أن المتظاهرين الذين أصروا على بدء تظاهرتهم من ساحة أطلقوا عليها ساحة تحرير الأنبار من المفسدين لقوا تأييدا من القوات الأمنية في المحافظة لبدء التظاهرة من حيث أرادوا.
http://www.alsumaria.tv/ar/Iraq-News/1-60631-.html


----------



## fauzi (22 فبراير 2011)

أكبر عملية فساد في التاريخ تثير مشاعر الشارع العراقي اختفاء 40 مليار دولار بعد سحبها
أعلن اسامة النجيفي رئيس البرلمان العراقي امس عن اختفاء 40 مليار دولار بعد سحبها من صندوق تنمية العراق الذي تودع فيه عائدات النفط العراقي لحمايتها من مطالبات الدائنين في اكبر عملية فساد في تاريخ العراق حتي الآن.
وعن حقوق السحب من صندوق تنمية العراق قالت المصادر المالية ان حق السحب من هذا الصندوق محصور برئيس الوزراء العراقي او من يخوله وهو عادة وزير المالية.
http://aljeeran.net/iraq/23291.html


----------



## fauzi (22 فبراير 2011)

اعتقال 11 شخصا و فرض حظر على سير المركبات في ابو غريب 

راديو دجلة 
اعتقلت قوة من من الجيش العراقي 11 شخصاً، وفرضت حظراً على سير المركبات بمركز أبو غريب غربي بغداد، على خلفية عزم أهالي المدينة على تنظيم تظاهرة تطالب بإخراج الجيش. وقال مصدر امني "إن قوات من الجيش العراقي فرضت، منذ فجر اليوم، حظراً على سير المركبات وسط أبو غريب واعتقلت 11 شخصاً من المنطقة". المصدر بين "أن هذه الإجراءات جاءت على خلفية عزم أهالي المنطقة الخروج بتظاهرة للمطالبة بإخراج الجيش من المنطقة واستبداله بالشرطة".


----------



## fauzi (22 فبراير 2011)

بيان هام من شباب الفيسبوك : 
صحفيون يلتزمون الصمت تجاه مقتل متظاهرين عراقيين وينظمون زيارة للمالكي

يبدي (شباب الفيسبوك) استغرابهم وأسفهم الكبيرين من زيارة نقيب الصحفيين مؤيد اللامي و الوفد المرافق له الى رئيس الحكومة العراقية نوري المالكي، ويصف (شباب الفيسبوك) بأن هذه الزيارة ببداية للاعلام الموجه والتأسيس لدكتاتورية جديدة. 
وبثت قناة العراقية لقطات متلفزة ظهر فيها المالكي وهو يلقى محاضرات ونصائح على الصحفيين الجالسين على يمينه و يساره ، وكأنهم تلاميذ وليس قادة رأي، فيما حجبت مداخلات الصحفيين، وأكد صحفي كا قد حضر الاجتماع بأن الصحفيين الذين حضروا اللقاء جميعاً لم يبدوا اي اعتراض على سياسة وخطاب الحكومة تجاه المحتجين والمتظاهرين العراقيين الذي يطالبون "بأصلاحات ، خدمات،انهاء الفساد الاداري و المالي"، بل انهم قد تملقوا الحكومة و رئيسها بكلمات خطابية مطالبين الحكومة بدعم الصحفيين و منحهم قطع اراضي. 
احد صحفيي الوفد الاعلامي الذي قاده نقيب الصحفيين مؤيد اللامي لزيارة نوري المالكي قال ، ان المالكي كان يركز في حديثه على احترام القانون و الحفاظ على النظام العام في اشارات واضحة منه عن رفضه للاحتجاجات و التظاهرات التي تجتاح البلاد. 
اذن نحن (شباب الفيسبوك ) نعرب عن استنكارنا الكبير لخيانة الصحفيين لاصوات المجتمع و توجههم للقاء رئيس الحكومة بدلاً من تفقد المحتجين و المتظاهرين في بغداد و باقي مدن العراق، ونعلن للرأي العام المحلي و الدولي من أننا كمدونين عراقيين نرفض توجهات بعض الصحفيين الذين يحاولون صناعة دكتاتوريات جديدة بتملقهم للحكومة من اجل الحصول على مكتسبات مالية و قطع اراضي. 
ويتسأل (شباب الفيسبوك) عن اسباب صمت نقيب الصحفيين مؤيد اللامي و صحفيين اخرين عن الجرائم التي ارتكبتها الاجهزة الامنية بحق الشعب العراقي في تظاهراته و احتجاجاته المستمرة، ولكن هذا يفند ادعاءات سابقة لهم بأن يمثلون الشعب ويصفون انفسهم بحماة الديمقراطية وقادة السلطة الرابعة المزعومة. 
لذلك ندعو الاصوات الوطنية الحرة من الصحفيين و الاعلاميين على اتخاذ موقف مشرف من هذه الزيارة و من اعضاء وفدها الذين ارادوا بها اعطاء شرعية لحكومة قتلت شباب متظاهرين في مدنتي الكوت و السليمانية وحمزة الشرقي ، والطلب من جميع اعضاء الوفد تقديم اعتذارها لعوائل (شهداء المظاهرات). 
شباب الفيسبوك يؤكدون على انهم سوف يستمرون بمواصلة عملهم للتصدي للفساد الاداري و المالي لحين توفير الخدمات و الحياة الكريمة للشعب العراقي ، و يقسمون بأنهم سوف يضغطون بكل قوة من أجل نيل المجتمع لحقوقه و حرياته و مواجهه كافة اشكال الدكتاتوريات و الطغيان، كما ويتوعد شباب الفيسبوك (أبواق الحكومة) بنشر اسمائهم و صورهم على مجموعاتنا الالكترونية وسنطلق عليهم اسم (رجال الصحافة المتخاذلين) عن اداء مهامهم المهنية تجاه الشعب العراقي.

http://www.ankawa.com/forum/index.php/topic,484724.0.html


----------



## fauzi (22 فبراير 2011)

المعتصمون يحملون الحكومة العراقية مسؤولية الحفاظ على امن المتظاهرين

دبي – الشرقية 22 فبراير: حمل المعتصمون في ساحة التحرير وسط بغداد الحكومة العراقية والاجهزة الامنية مسؤولية الحفاظ على امن المتظاهرين وسلامتهم من هجمات العصابات والمرتزقة وتعهد المعتصمون باستمرارالتظاهرات والاعتصامات بالرغم من محاولات القمع والتضييق التي تعرضوا لها واسفرت عن استشهاد احد المعتصمين واصابة 15 اخرين وجددوا مطالبتهم باطلاق الحريات الاساسية ومحاربة الفساد الاداري والمالي وابعاد المفسدين عن المؤسسات الحكومي


----------



## fauzi (22 فبراير 2011)

الجيران - بغداد
لاعتصامات مستمرة في ساحة التحرير وفي كثير من المصارف والمعامل ومنظمات المجتمع المدني

وفي بغداد  واصل العشرات اعتصامهم  اليوم  في  ساحة  التحرير  وسط  بغداد  للمطالبة  بتحسيت الخدمات  و توفير  فرص  عمل  العاطلين  

واستنكر  المعتصمون  ماتعرض  اليه  بعض المعتصمين  قبل  يومين  في  ساحة  التحرير  من  اعتداء  عليهم  من  قبل  مجموعة  ملحة  هاجمتهم  بالسكاكين  و قتلت  شخصا  و اصابت  ثلاثة  اخرين  بعد  انسحاب الاجهزة الامنية  التي  كانت  تحميهم  .  و طالب عدد من المعتصمين بمحاسبة  من اعتدوا  على المتظاهرين  و تقليل الفوارق  بين رواتب المسؤولين  والمواطنين ،  اضافة  الى تحسين الظروف المعيشية  لذوي الدخل المحدود.   

وكانت  قوة  من عمليات بغداد  قد قامت  برفع  سرادق الحرية  للمرة الثانية  بعد ان اعاد المعتصمون نصبها  امس  في ساحة التحرير ببغداد

كما  شهد ت الساحة امس مقتل احد المعتصمين  متاثرا  بجروح  اصيب بها  جراء  اعتداء  قوة  من عمليات بغداد .  و ذكرت مصادر للبغدادية   ان عمليات بغداد صادرت سرداق الحرية  لمنع المعتصمين  من البقاء  في ساحة التحرير الا انهم  رفضوا  فض اعتصامهم  بعد ان هددت عمليات بغداد المعتصمين  بالاعتقال  .  واكدت المصادر ان  قوات من مكتب القائد العام  للقوات المسلحة  طوقت خيمة المعتصمين  بالهمرات واعتقلت  قسما  منهم  ،  فيما  قال  شاهد عيان  ان بعض المعتصمين نقلوا الى المستشفى  بعد الاعتداء عليهم  من  بعض عناصر القوة الذين يرتدون زيا مدنيا  بالسكاكين  والعصي. 

العشرات من موظفي مصرف الرشيد في البصرة يعتصمون للمطالبة بحقوقهم  

دعوة المراجع الدينية  لعدم استخدام العنف ضد المتظاهرين  صاحبتها  موجةٌ جديدة  من التظاهرات الاحتجاجية  في مدن عراقية  عدة  في تحد واضح  للاجهزة الامنية التي جابهت المتظاهرين  في السليمانية والكوت والديوانية  باستخدام الذخيرة الحية  ،  ما ادى حتى الان الى سقوط العشرات من الضحايا  بين شهيد و جريح   في هذه المحافظات وغيرها . 

ففي البصرة   جنوب العراق  اعتصم العشرات من منتسبي فروع مصرف الرشيد ،  مطالبين بزيادة رواتبهم الى جانب تعديل النظام الوظيفي .  و رفع المعتصمون الذين اتخذوا  من المقر الرئيسي للمصرف وسط البصرة   منبرا  للاعتصام  لافتات  دعت  وزارة المالية الى الغاء  نظام  السلم  الوظيفي الذي الحق الضرر المادي  بهم  .  واوضح موظف مشارك  في الاعتصام  ان  موظفي سبعة  فروع لمصرف الرشيد  في المحافظة شاركوا  في اعتصام اليوم   للمطالبة بحقوقهم المالية  .  و في البصرة ايضا  اعتصم  موظفو هيئة  التقاعد  امام مقر الهيئة  و طالبوا  بصرف مستحقات الفروقات  في الرواتب .  و قال احد المشاركين  في الاعتصام ان مطالب الموظفين الذين  ينتمون لمختلف الدرجات الوظيفية   تندرج في اطار صرف فروقات الرواتب التي  لم يحسم امرها منذ اكثر من عام الى جانب احتساب الخدمة الوظيفية  من اجل تحقيق زيادة في الرواتب

اضراب عمال معمل سمنت القائم في الانبار احتجاجا على الاستغلال وعدم صرف  الرواتب 

اضرب  العشرات  من  عمال   معمل  اسمنت القائم  الذي  يعد  اكبر  معامل الاسمنت   في العراق اليوم  عن العمل ورفضوا  تشغيل  الخطوط  الانتاجية  احتجاجا  على  تصرفات  المستثمر  الجديد  للمعمل  واستغلاله  العمال  والموظفين  وتأخير  صرف  رواتبهم 

وتظاهر العمال  عند  بوابة  المعمل  غرب  مدينة  الرمادي  وقاموا  بنصب  الخيم   مصرين  على  عدم  مغادرتها  و عدم الدخول  الى المعمل  و تشغيل  خطوط  الانتاج  حتى  تحقق  مطالبهم .  و قال  بعض المتظاهرين   ان  منتسبي   المعمل  وقعوا  ضحية  قانون  وزارة الصناعة  و المعادن  الذي جعل   العمال  بمثابة عبيد للمستثمر  الذي  جلبته  الوزارة ،  مشددين على ان المستثمر  قطع  الحوافز  المادية  و ضاعف ساعات العمل  مقابل  رواتب  بسيطة  جدا     

منظمات المجتمع المدني  تعتصم  للمطالبة  بأصلاحات سياسية 

وفي محافظة  السليمانية  اعتصم  اليوم المئات  من  ممثلي  منظمات المجتمع  المدني  في  المحافظة  ، مطالبين  بأجراء  اصلاحات  في  حكومة   اقليم  كردستان   و تقديم  اعتذار  رسمي  الى  اهالي  المحافظة  عن الاحداث الاخيرة  التي  شهدتها  المحافظة. 
حيث  طالب المعتصمون  الذين  يمثلون  اكثر  من  اثنتين  وعشرين  منظمة  مدنية  في المحافظة  بأجراء  اصلاحات  في  حكومة الاقليم   من بينها  تحسينُ  الخدمات  ومحاربة المفسدين  والمقصرين  في  المؤسسات  الحكومية  و احالتهم  الى  القضاء ،  فضلا  عن  منع مظاهر  التسلح  في  المدينة  ،  كما  طالبوا  بتوفير الحماية  الكافية  للمؤسسات  الحكومية  والممتلكات  الخاصة .

اعتصام لموظفي العقود بكهرباء تلعفر للمطالبة  بتثبيتهم على الملاك الدائم  

الى ذلك اعتصم نحو مئة  وخمسين  موظفا   في دائرة  كهرباء تلعفر بمحافظة نينوى  للمطالبة  بتثبيتهم على الملاك الدائم . 

وقال مصدر امني في قضاء تلعفر ان الموظفين اعتصموا  في الساحة الخلفية لدائرتهم  . وكان  ابرز مطالبهم  تثبيتهم على الملاك الدائم  في وزارة الكهرباء  كونهم مضى على خدمتهم  اكثر من سنتين  ، فضلا عن مطالب اخرى منها  اجراء ترميمات  لدائرتهم  التي تشكو الاهمال

المهندسون بمشروع  هونداي والحرية والشعيبة  يعلنون عن مظاهرة لهم الخميس المقبل 

إعلن المهندسون في مشروع  هونداي  والحرية  والشعيبة عن  تنظيمهم تظاهرة تنطلق يوم الخميس المقبل للمطالبة بحقوقهم مؤكدين على عدم  تنازلهم  عنها        

وكانت  محافظة  بابل  قد  شهدت  امس تظاهر العشرات  من ابناء  ناحية  الطليعة  جنوب  الحلة  امام  المجلس البلدي  في الناحية ،  مطالبين بتحسين الخدمات و ايجاد الحلول  لمشكلة البطالة  التي يعاني منها  معظم  شباب الناحية  .

 وحمَل المتظاهرون  لافتات  و شعارات  طالبوا فيها  الحكومة المحلية   في المحافظة   بتغيير المجالس البلدية  كونها   حسب رأيهم  المسؤولة  عن  تردي الخدمات  في المحافظة  ،  كما طالبوا الحكومة المركزية  باعادة  النظر في آلية  توزيع  الدرجات الوظيفية  و الابتعاد  عن المحاصصة الحزبية  و الفساد الاداري  والمالي  في توزيع  هذه الدرجات.


----------



## حمورابي (22 فبراير 2011)

*اتوقع جمعة دامية في العراق . 
لأن دولة الرئيس الصفوي نوري المالكي : صرح وقال انهُ وصلت اليهِ معلومات سوف يتم تنفيذ عمليات إرهابية وتفجيرات في المتظاهرين . 
حسب تعبيرهِ . 

​*


----------



## fauzi (22 فبراير 2011)

اعتصام لأدباء وفناني النجف دعماً للمطالب الشعبية بالاصلاح والخدمات


السومرية نيوز/ النجف
نظم اتحاد الادباء والكتاب العراقيين فرع النجف، ونقابة الفنانين في المحافظة، الثلاثاء، اعتصاماً تضامنياً مع مطالب المتظاهرين بتأمين الخدمات الأساسية ، ودعم البطاقة التموينية، ومكافحة البطالة، وتحقيق الاصلاح.
وقال رئيس الاتحاد العام للأدباء والكتاب في النجف، فارس حرام، في كلمة القاها في الاعتصام الذي حضرته "السومرية نيوز"، إن" الهدف من هذا الاعتصام ليس إسقاط الحكومة، بل لمطالبتها بالكف عن اطلاق الوعود والبدء بخطوات حقيقية لتحسين الواقع المتردي خدماتياً، ومحاربة الفساد في دوائر الدولة".
وطالب حرام بـ"تعزيز قيم الشفافية والنزاهة في المحافظة، وتحضير برامج تلفزيونية اسبوعية تنقل مشاهد لمحاكمات حقيقية تطال أشخاصاً فاسدين، وتنشرتفاصيلها في الصحف اليومية".
ورفع المعتصمون لافتة كتب عليها ادباء النجف وفنانوها يطالبون باصلاح الاداء الحكومي في العراق.


----------



## fauzi (22 فبراير 2011)

صدامات بين متظاهرين وحراس مقر الحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني في حلبجة

الثلاثاء 22 شباط 2011   

السومرية نيوز/ السليمانية

رشق مئات المتظاهرين المحتجين، الثلاثاء، مقر الحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني في حلبجة في محافظة السليمانية بالحجارة ، فيما رد حراس المقر بإطلاق النار في الهواء لتفريق المتظاهرين.

وقال مراسل "السومرية نيوز" في السليمانية، إن المئات من المحتجين رشقوا بالحجارة، عصر اليوم، مقر الحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني التابع لرئيس إقليم كردستان مسعود برزاني في قضاء حلبجة"، 83 كم جنوب شرق السليمانية، مبيناً أن "حراس المقر ردوا بإطلاق النار في الهواء لتفريق المتظاهرين".

وأضاف المراسل أن "العديد من المباني الحكومية والمدنية القريبة من المقر تعرضت إلى أضرار بسبب رشق المتظاهرين المقر بالحجارة"، مشيراً إلى أن "قوات حماية النشاطات المدنية منعت المتظاهرين من الدخول الى مقر الحزب الديمقراطي".

وكانت نقطة تفتيش تابعة لعناصر الحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني الذي يتزعمه مسعود البارزاني قد منعت، في وقت سابق من اليوم، فريق قناة الـ(KNN) التابعة لحركة التغيير من الدخول إلى أربيل بعد تغطية لتظاهرة طلابية في قضاء كويسنجق.


----------



## fauzi (22 فبراير 2011)

احراق صورة مسعود البارزاني رئيس الاقليم





2011-02-22

أكراد العراق يذكّرون الطالباني والبارزاني: لا تنسوا حسني مبارك!


السليمانية (العراق) - تجددت التظاهرات التي دخلت يومها الخامس الثلاثاء في مدينة السليمانية، ثاني اكبر مدن اقليم كردستان العراق، وضمت الاف الاشخاص مطالبة باجراء اصلاحات سياسية ومكافحة الفساد وتحسين الاوضاع في الاقليم.
وتجمع المتظاهرون بعد منتصف النهار في ساحة التحرير وسط مدينة السليمانية (270 كلم شمال بغداد) وهم يهتفون بسقوط الحكومة ويطالبون باصلاحات جذرية.
ورفع المتظاهرون لافتات كتب على احداها "عندنا ساحة تحرير، لا تنسوا حسني مبارك"، واخرى "نطالب باصلاحات وتغييرات فورية قبل فوات الاوان".
وتميزت تظاهرة الثلاثاء بمشاركة عدد كبير من الفنانين في الاقليم الذين ارتدوا ملابس بيضاء كتب عليها "جدار السلام"، ووقفوا حاجزا بين قوات الامن والمحتجين.
وقام الفنانون بتوزيع الورود على قوات الامن والمحتجين الذين بدأ عددهم يتزايد.
وقال احد المتظاهرين كاردو كريم (35 عاما) لوكالة الصحافة الفرنسية "سنواصل التظاهر حتى تعم مدن اربيل ودهوك وكركوك، لاجبار المسؤولين على القيام بتغييرات جذرية في الحكومة".
بدورها، قالت سارة محمد (30 عاما) وهي فنانة مسرحية وهي تقف بجانب زوجها وهما يرتديان ملابس بيضاء، ان "التظاهرة يجب ان تتخذ طرقا سلمية لتحقق اهدافها"، وطلبت من رجال الامن الابتعاد عن العنف.
الى ذلك، اعلن مصدر مسؤول في الحزب الديموقراطي الكردستاني بزعامة رئيس اقليم كردستان مسعود البارزاني ان الحزب قرر تغيير مسؤول فرعه في السليمانية (هيوا احمد) على اثر اصابة عدد من المتظاهرين في احتجاجات الخميس الماضي.
وقتل فتى في الرابع عشرة من العمر واصيب اكثر من خمسين اخرين جراء اشتباكات بين حراس مقر الحزب الديموقراطي ومتظاهرين غاضبين انذاك.
وكان رئيس حكومة اقليم كردستان برهم صالح وصف التظاهرات في السليمانية ضد الحكومة بـ"الفتنة والقائمين بها بمثيري الشغب".
واكد عقب اجتماع ضم الحزبين الرئيسيين (الحزب الديموقراطي والاتحاد الوطني الكردستاني) اضافة لثلاثة احزاب معارضة، التغيير والاتحاد الاسلامي الكردستاني والجماعة الاسلامية، قائلا "انا اسمي هذه الحالة بالفتنة لانها تحاول خلق فوضى سيتضرر منها جميع الشعب الكردي".
ولم يتوصل الاجتماع الى اتفاق، بحسب مصادر كردية.
وهدد بملاحقة المتظاهرين عبر "الطرق القانونية للعثور على مسببي هذه الاحداث ومسؤولي هذه الحالة والطريق الوحيد هو القانون".
لكنه اقر في الوقت ذاته بوجود مشاكل في النظام السياسي وفساد اداري ومالي في الاقليم. وقال "لدينا مشاكل ونحن لسنا بصدد تهميش هذه المشاكل ولكن تخريب هذه الاوضاع باسم الاصلاح فيه تجن كبير على هذه التجربة واعتقد ان غالبية شعب كردستان ليست مع هذه الاحداث".
والثلاثاء اصيب ثلاثة اشخاص بجروح خلال تظاهرة بمشاركة المئات في بلدة حلبجة (90 كلم، شرق)، تطالب بمعالجة الفساد واجراء اصلاحات لتحسين اوضاع الاقليم


----------



## fauzi (23 فبراير 2011)

قوة عسكرية  تقتحم مقر مرصد الحريات الصحافية في العراق

دبي – الشرقية 23 فبراير: اقتحمت قوة عسكرية مقر مرصد الحريات الصحافية في العراق وقامت بمصادرة بعض محتوياته وقال المرصد في بيان له إن قوة عسكرية مشتركة بقيادة أربعة ضباط برتب مختلفة داهمت الساعه الثانية بعد منتصف الليلة الماضية مقر مرصد الحريات الصحافية بمنطقة الكرادة وقامت بكسر الأبواب واقتحام المقر  قبل ان تصادر جزءا من محتوياته بينها أجهزة كومبيوتر واتهم زياد العجيلي المدير التنفيذي للمرصد مسؤولين على مستوى رفيع في الحكومة العراقية بالوقوف وراء اقتحام المقر وقال ان الهدف هو وقف عمل المرصد الذي يدافع عن الحريات الصحفية فيما تقوم الحكومة باجراءات قمعية بينها غلق مؤسسات اعلامية وفرض غرامات مالية كبيرة على مؤسسات اخرى.


----------



## fauzi (23 فبراير 2011)

خبر عاجل من السومرية نيوز :مقتل شرطي وجرح متظاهرين اثنين باشتباكات مع حراس مقر حزب الطالباني بالسليمانية .

أفاد شهود عيان في محافظة السليمانية، مساء الأربعاء، بأن متظاهرين غاضبين اشتبكوا مع حراس مقر حزب الاتحاد الوطني الكردستاني، مما أدى إلى مقتل شرطي وإصابة اثنين من المتظاهرين.

وقال أحد شهود العيان في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "عدداً من المواطنين انطلقوا اليوم في تظاهرة من قاعة سارا وسط السليمانية باتجاه أحد مقرات حزب الاتحاد الوطني الكردستاني الذي يتزعمه رئيس الجمهورية جلال الطالباني"، مبيناً أن "المتظاهرين رموا المقر بالحجارة فرد الحراس بإطلاق النار في الجو".

وأضاف شاهد العيان أنه "تم إطلاق النار باتجاه المتظاهرين والشرطة"، من دون تحديد مصدر النيران، مبيناً أن "الحادث أسفر عن مقتل أحد عناصر الشرطة وإصابة اثنين من المتظاهرين".


----------



## fauzi (23 فبراير 2011)

العفو الدولية تدعو حكومة اقليم كردستان العراق  لكبح الميليشيات الحزبية

دعت منظمة العفو الدولية حكومة إقليم كردستان العراق إلى كبح جماح ميليشيات تابعة للحزبين السياسيين الحاكمين تواجه المظاهرات المناهضة بالرصاص ودعت السلطات الى فتح تحقيق مستقل وفوري في أعمال القتل التي جرت وتقديم الجناة إلى ساحة العدالة إذا ما تبين أن أعمال القتل كانت خارج نطاق القانون كما هو ظاهر.   
طالبت منظمة العفو الدولية ومقرها في لندن حكومة إقليم كردستان العراق برئاسة برهم صالح إلى كبح جماح الميليشيات التابعة الى الاتحاد الوطني الكردستاني بزعامة الرئيس العراقي جلال طالباني والحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني بزعامة رئيس اقليم كردستان مسعود بارزاني، قالت انها قامت بقتل محتجيْن اثنين يوم الأحد مع تواصل المظاهرات المناهضة للحكومة في شمال العراق.
واشارت المنظمة الى ان الصبي سيركو محمد البالغ من العمر 17 سنة قد فارق الحياة أمس عقب إطلاق النار عليه أثناء مصادمات بين مئات المتظاهرين وقوات أمن حكومية وميليشيات مسلحة تابعة  للديمقراطي الكردستاني في مدينة السليمانية، (330 كم شمال بغداد) . واضافت في بيان ان محتجا ثانيا قد توفي في المستشفى يوم الثلاثاء عقب إصابته بعيار ناري أثناء الاحتجاجات التي خلَّفت وراءها 30 جريحاً كما قبض على محتجين آخرين على ما يبدو.
وتعليقاً على عنف قوات الأمن والميليشيات، قال مالكولم سمارت مدير برنامج الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا في منظمة العفو الدولية إن "أعمال القتل هذه تصب الزيت على نار أوضاع قابلة للانفجار في السليمانية وتمثل تطوراً يبعث على القلق الشديد أيضاً إضافة إلى مأساويتها".
وشدد على انه من الضروري تماماً أن تتدخل السلطات لمنع وقوع المزيد من أعمال القتل وغيرها من الانتهاكات ولكبح جماح ميليشيات 'الحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني ومحاسبة أعضائها بموجب القانون".
واشارت العفو الدولية الى أن قوات الأمن فتحت النار واستخدمت الغاز المسيل للدموع ضد محتجين كانوا يحاولون الوصول إلى مقر "الحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني" وعلى ما يبدو بغرض إضرام النار فيه مما ادى الى قيام حراس المقر باطلاق النار على المحتجين وقتل ثلاثة منهم بينهم صبي يبلغ من العمر 15 سنة منذ بدء الاحتجاجات خارج مكاتب المقر الرئيسي للحزب الخميس الماضي وكان المحتجون يدعون إلى وضع حد للفساد.
وأضاف مالكولم سمارت "يتعين على السلطات الكردية أن تأمر على الفور بفتح تحقيق مستقل وفوري في أعمال القتل هذه كما ينبغي تقديم الجناة إلى ساحة العدالة إذا ما تبين أن أعمال القتل كانت خارج نطاق القانون، كما هو ظاهر".
وقد شهدت الاحتجاجات إحراق عدة مبان لحركة "التغيير" الكردية المعارضة والمقر الرئيسي لمحطة راديو وتلفزيون حديثة العهد. ويتولى الحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني بالتحالف مع الاتحاد الوطني الكردستاني بزمام السلطة في حكومة إقليم كردستان العراق ذي الحكم الذاتي. 
واختتم مالكولم سمارت "إن الحزبين السياسيين اللذين يحكمان شراكة الأقاليم الكردية الثلاثة في العراق ما برحا يحتفظان بميليشيات مسلحة تتصرف وكأنها فوق القانون وقد سُمح لها بأن ترتكب انتهاكاتها لحقوق الإنسان دونما عقاب".
وقد تجددت اليوم التظاهرات التي دخلت يومها الخامس في مدينة السليمانية ثاني أكبر مدن اقليم كردستان العراق وضمت الاف الاشخاص مطالبة باجراء اصلاحات سياسية ومكافحة الفساد وتحسين الاوضاع في الاقليم.
وتجمع المتظاهرون بعد منتصف النهار في ساحة التحرير وسط المدينة السليمانية وهم يهتفون بسقوط الحكومة ويطالبون باصلاحات جذرية. كما رفع المتظاهرون لافتات كتب على احداها "عندنا ساحة تحرير لا تنسوا حسني مبارك" وأخرى "نطالب باصلاحات وتغييرات فورية قبل فوات الاوان".
وتميزت تظاهرة الثلاثاء بمشاركة عدد كبير من الفنانين في الاقليم الذين ارتدوا ملابس بيضاء كتب عليها "جدار السلام" ووقفوا حاجزا بين قوات الامن والمحتجين. وقام الفنانون بتوزيع الورود على قوات الامن والمحتجين الذين بدأ عددهم يتزايد.
الى ذلك اعلن مصدر مسؤول في الحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني ان الحزب قرر تغيير مسؤول فرعه في السليمانية هيوا احمد على اثر اصابة عدد من المتظاهرين في احتجاجات الخميس الماضي.
وكان رئيس حكومة اقليم كردستان برهم صالح وصف التظاهرات في السليمانية ضد الحكومة بـ"الفتنة والقائمين بها بمثيري الشغب". واكد عقب اجتماع ضم مسؤولين في الحزب الديمقراطي والاتحاد الوطني الكردستاني وحركة التغيير والاتحاد الاسلامي الكردستاني والجماعة الاسلامية الليلة الماضية "انا اسمي هذه الحالة بالفتنة لانها تحاول خلق فوضى سيتضرر منها جميع الشعب الكردي".
وقال صالح "انا كرئيس لحكومة اقليم كردستان اؤكد بان حماية تجربة اقليم كردستان مهمة تقع على عاتق حكومة الاقليم مشيرا الى ان ان التظاهر حق مشروع للمواطنين ولن يتم منع المواطن من ممارسة هذا الحق لكن يجب ان يكون التظاهر في اطار القانون وقال "ان الحرية لاتعني التجاوز على حقوق الآخرين".
وحذر صالح من ان جميع الأعمال الإستثمارية والتجارية قد توقفت في الاقليم بسبب الأحداث   وقال انه "حتى حركة العمل الديبلوماسي والسياحة والسفر في طريقها الى التوقف ودعا مواطني اقليم كردستان النظر الى هذا الوضع بضمير ووجدان وأرجوا أن لا ينهار وضعنا".
وحول محاربة الفساد وبرنامج الحكومة في هذا الاطار قال رئيس حكومة اقليم كردستان "ان الفساد مسألة مطروحة ونحن في اقليم كردستان وضعنا خطوات جدية لمحاربة هذه الآفة" . وقال "نحن لاننكر وجود فساد لكن المبالغة فيه أمر غير جيد علينا احالة هذا الملف الى القضاء لكي يأخذ القانون مجراه". وشدد على ضرورة العمل معا لمعالجة هذه الظاهرة في اطار المؤسسات الشرعية . وحول خروج ممثل حركة التغيير المعارضة من الاجتماع قبل انتهاء الاجتماع اوضح صالح انه . 
جاء اجتماع القوى الكردية هذا في وقت وقع صالح على قرارات بإصلاحات حكومية تلبية لمطالب المتظاهرين من بينها إحالة ملفات الفساد إلى القضاء و تعديلات في الرواتب وتوسيع سلطات الادعاء العام. ومن بين هذه القرارات إحالة ملفات الفساد الذي رفع من قبل هيئة الرقابة المالية إلى القضاء وإجراءات متعلقة بالعدالة في الرواتب وتوسيع سلطات الادعاء العام.
وكان الحزبان الكرديان الرئيسان بزعامة طالباني وبارزاني اتهما الجمعة الماضي حركة التغيير المعارضة بتنفيذ هذه الاحتجاجات .. لكن الحركة ردت بالقول إنها لم تشارك في هذه التظاهرات وأكدت سيطرة قوات الأسايش التابعة للحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني على ثمانية من مقراتها في محافظة أربيل.
وفي الاطار نفسه وافق مجلس النواب العراقي على ادراج احداث محافظة السليمانية ضمن جدول اعمال جلساته المقبلة بعد ان قدم ثمانين نائباً طلباً الى رئاسة المجلس بهذا الشأن مع توجه لتشكيل لجنة تحقيق برلمانية بأحداث السليمانية.


----------



## متيكو (23 فبراير 2011)

بس ينطون وعود ومايوفون بيها وبس يدورون كراسي ومناصب وحجي وبالنهاية الشعب الي نظر العراق من اغنى دول العالم واذا تشوفون حالة العوائل المتدمرة والي ماعدها لقمة تاكل شنو ذنبهم اني أأيد التظاهرات والانقلاب


----------



## fauzi (23 فبراير 2011)

مدير عام الافراد: على المسؤولين الاختيار بين الرحيل او خدمة العراق

دبي – الشرقية 23 فبراير: اعلن فريق في القوات المسلحة العراقية يشغل مدير عام الافراد في وزارة الدفاع العراقية انه يؤيد التظاهرات في العراق خصوصا التي تنطلق يوم 25 شباط فبراير المقبل وقال الفريق عبد العزيز الكبيسي في بيان الى العراقيين ان الفساد في الدولة العراقية يبدا من اعلى شخص الى ادنى مسؤول وان التعيينات تتم وفق المحاصصة الطائفية .
وقال في بيان الليلة الماضية ان الكيل طفح به وما عاد قادرا على السكوت مما دفعه الى خلع رتبه العسكرية التي قال انها امام العراقيين ولن يرتديها في ظل هذا الوضع الشاذ ونبه في البيان الى ان مصير بن علي و مبارك سيلاقيه قادة العراق لا محالة واليكم


----------



## fauzi (23 فبراير 2011)

اعتقال الفريق الركن عبد العزيز حميد الكبيسي بعد براءته من الفساد الحكومي

دبي – الشرقية 23 فبراير: قالت مصادر في بغداد ان قوة من مكتب رئيس الوزراء اعتقلت الفريق الركن عبد العزيز حميد الكبيسي بعد اعلانه براءته من الفساد في الحكومة العراقية وتخليه عن رتبته العسكرية من اجل كرامة العراق حسب ما اعلن ذلك الى قناة الشرقية . وقال الكبيسي الذي يشغل مدير عام الافراد في وزارة الدفاع العراقية انه يؤيد التظاهرات في العراق خصوصا التي تنطلق يوم 25 شباط فبراير المقبل  مضيفا  ان الفساد في الدولة العراقية يبدا من اعلى شخص الى ادنى مسؤول وان التعيينات تتم وفق المحاصصة الطائفية .وقال في بيان الليلة الماضية ان الكيل طفح به وما عاد قادرا على السكوت مما دفعه الى خلع رتبه العسكرية التي قال انها امام العراقيين ولن يرتديها في ظل هذا الوضع الشاذ ونبه في البيان الى ان مصير بن علي و مبارك سيلاقيه قادة العراق لا محالة كما احتجزت القوة  السيارات العائدة الى الكبيسي  و الاسلحة العائدة له


----------



## fauzi (23 فبراير 2011)

قوة عسكرية تداهم مقر شبكة عين ببغداد وتصادر محتوياته
االأربعاء 23 شباط 2011 
السومرية نيوز / بغداد

أعلنت شبكة عين، وهي منظمة تعنى بمراقبة الانتخابات في العراق، الأربعاء، أن قوة عسكرية مشتركة يرافقها مدنيون مسلحون داهمت مقر الشبكة الواقع وسط العاصمة بغداد وصادرت بعض من محتوياته ومنها وثائق تخص نتائج الانتخابات الماضية.

وقال رئيس مجلس إدارة الشبكة مهند الكناني في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "قوة عسكرية مشتركة من الجيش والشرطة  العراقية يرافقها مسلحون يرتدون زياً مدنياً اقتحمت، عند الساعة الثالثة من بعد ظهر اليوم، مقر شبكة عين في منطقة عرصات الهندية بحي الكرادة وسط بغداد، وقامت بكسر الأبواب"، مبيناً أن "القوة صادرت محتويات الشبكة وأجهزة حاسوب ووثائق مهمة تتعلق بنتائج الانتخابات النيابية الماضية والإجازة الرسمية في ممارسة الشبكة لعملها عملها".  

وأضاف الكناني أن "القوة المداهمة تعاملت بعنف مع الموظفين ووجهت إليهم إساءات شديدة اللهجة"، مناشداً الجهات المسؤولة "التدخل لتوضيح أسباب مداهمة المقر ومصادرة محتوياته ضمنها الوثائق المهمة".   

يذكر أن هادي جلو مرعي، رئيس مرصد الحريات الصحافية في العراق، وهي منظمة تعنى بالدفاع عن حقوق الصحافيين، أعلن في حديث سابق حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، اليوم، أن قوة عسكرية مشتركة بقيادة أربعة ضباط برتب مختلفة اقتحمت، عند الثانية بعد منتصف ليل أمس، مقر المرصد في منطقة الكرادة وسط بغداد، وقامت بكسر الأبواب، كما صادرت محتوياته وأجهزة حاسوب والممتلكات الخاصة بالموظفين.


----------



## fauzi (24 فبراير 2011)

مصدر: 14 جريحا في تظاهرات ذي قار اليوم بينهم ضابطان 
23/02/2011 03:42 م 

ذي قار/ اصوات العراق: ذكر مصدر امني في محافظة ذي قار، الاربعاء، أن الحصيلة النهائية لتظاهرة ناحية الفهود التابعة الى قضاء الشطرة  بلغت 14 جريحا بينهم ضابطان احدهما عقيد في الجيش العراقي والآخر عميد في الشرطة العراقية.

وأوضح المصدر لوكالة (اصوات العراق) أن "الحصيلة النهائية لتظاهرة ناحية الفهود (65 كم شرقي الناصرية) بلغت 14 جريحا بينهم ضابطان احدهما عقيد بالجيش العراقي والآخر عميد بالشرطة العراقية"، مبينا أن "الجرحى اصيبوا نتيجة رشق المتظاهرين المجلس البلدي بالحجارة، ومعظم المتظاهرين من ابناء العشائر".

وأضاف المصدر أن "المتظاهرين طالبوا باقالة المجلس البلدي وتوفير فرص العمل وتوفير الخدمات" مبينا أن "شرطة المحافظة ارسلت سرية من الشرطة إلى الناحية كتعزيزات للحفاظ على الامن".

وكان عشرات الاشخاص تظاهروا اليوم امام مبنى مجلس محافظة ذي قار، للمطالبة بتحسين وضعهم المادي، بحسب مصدر مطلع، وقد تطورت التظاهرة لتتحول إلى اشتباكات بين عناصر قوات مكافحة الشغب والمتظاهرين.

يذكر أن مجلس المحافظة خصص اجتماعا طارئا وأعلنه مغلقا لمناقشة الحالة الأمنية والاستعداد لتظاهرات الجمعة القادمة التي يتوقع أن تكون الأكبر بحسب عضو اللجنة الأمنية بالمحافظة حمود الحسن، فيما منع مجلس المحافظة المرور بالشارع المقابل لبنايته واحاط المبنى بالعوارض الكونكريتية الضخمة تحسبا للاوضاع الامنية.

وتقع مدينة الناصرية مركز محافظة ذي قار على بعد 380 كم جنوبي العاصمة بغداد.


----------



## fauzi (24 فبراير 2011)

قناة الشرقية : السلطات الكمركية في مطار بغداد تضبط مبلغ مليون ومئتي الف دولار حاول احد المسؤولين تهريبها الى خارج العراق . يذكر ان يغداد تشهد موجة هروب مسؤولين حكوميين مع عوائلهم واموالهم الى خارج بغداد او الى الدول المجاورة قبل يوم الجمعة 25 شباط ( فبراير ) موعد تظاهرة الغضب ضد الفاسدين .


----------



## fauzi (24 فبراير 2011)

2011-02-23
بالصور/المحتجون يحملون علماً كبيراً للعراق وسط ساحة التحرير


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

مظاهرات حاشدة في البصرة وانباء عن تقديم محافظ البصرة استقالته .


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

متظاهرو ساحة التحرير يرشقون النائب صباح الساعدي بالحجارة

الجمعة 25 شباط ( فبراير ) 2011   09:33 GMT

السومرية نيوز/ بغداد
تعرض النائب المستقل في البرلمان العراقي صباح الساعدي ، الجمعة ، للرشق بالحجارة وعلب المشروبات الغازية الفارغة من قبل المتظاهرين في ساحة التحرير ببغداد.
وقال مراسل "السومرية نيوز" في بغداد، أن متظاهرين غاضبين في ساحة التحرير وسط العاصمة رشقوا، ظهر اليوم ،  النائب المستقل صباح الساعدي بالحجارة وعلب المشروبات الغازية الفارغة ، مشيراً إلى أنهم رددوا شعارات ضد الساعدي يتهمونه فيها بالسرقة والفساد.


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

متظاهرو ذي قار يرشقون مبنى الحكومة المحلية بالحجارة
الجمعة 25 شباط  ( فبراير ) 2011   09:38 GMT
السومرية نيوز/ ذي قار
أفاد شهود عيان في محافظة ذي قار، الجمعة ، بأن القوات الأمنية فرقت المتظاهرين بخراطيم المياه وضربتهم بالهروات، فيما رشق المتظاهرون القوات الأمنية ومجلس المحافظة بالحجارة.
وقال الشهود في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "عددا من المتظاهرين رشقوا خلال التظاهرة التي انطلقت، صباح اليوم، في محافظة ذي قار مبنى المحافظة والقوات الأمنية المتولية عملية حماية المبنى بالحجارة ، مما دفع القوات الأمنية بالرد على المتظاهرين بضربهم بالهراوات ومحاولة تفريقهم بخراطيم المياه"، دون معرفة فيما إذا حدثت إصابات.
وشهد العراق اليوم الجمعة تظاهرات حاشدة في أغلب المحافظات العراقية، يقول القائمون عليها بأنها مليونية وتهدف إلى الإصلاح والتغيير


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

المتظاهرون يوقعون الحواجز الكونكريتية على جسر الجمهورية ببغداد ويتوجهون نحو المنطقة الخضراء
الجمعة 25 شباط ( فبراير )2011   09:27 GMT
السومرية نيوز/ بغداد
أوقع المتظاهرون في محافظة بغداد، الجمعة، الحواجز الكونكريتية التي وضعتها الاجهزة الامنية  على جسر الجمهورية وسط بغداد وتوجهوا نحو المنطقة الخضراء.  
وأضاف المراسل أن المتظاهرين اتجهوا نحو المنطقة الخضراء التي يقيم فيها أكثر اعضاء مجلس النواب، فضلا عن تواجد أهم المقار الرئيسية الحكومية فيها.


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

تعرض النائب فتاح الشيخ للضرب من قبل متظاهرين في ساحة التحرير
الجمعة 25 شباط ( فبراير ) 2011   09:20 GMT
تعرض النائب عن القائمة العراقية فتاح الشيخ، الجمعة، للضرب من قبل المتظاهرين في ساحة التحرير ببغداد.
وقال مراسل "السومرية نيوز" في بغداد، أن متظاهرين غاضبين في ساحة التحرير وسط العاصمة اعتدوا، ظهر اليوم ، بالضرب بالأيدي على النائب عن القائمة العراقية فتاح الشيخ".


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

متظاهرون يحرقون مبنى محافظة نينوى وإطلاق نار عشوائي


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

حراس حماية محافظ نينوى اثيل النجيفي يقومون بحرق  الغرف التابعه للعقود المبرمه مع الشركات الوهمية وهي عقود مزورة تحول لصالح اثيل النجيفي .
 ومحافظ نينوى  يفر بسيارة اسعاف هو ورئيس مجلس محافظة نينوى .


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

مكافحة الشعب تستخدم خراطيم المياه لمنع المتظاهرين من دخول المنطقة الخضراء
الجمعة 25 شباط ( فبراير )2011   09:53 GMT
السومرية نيوز/بغداد
استخدمت قوات مكافحة الشغب المنتشرة على جسر الجمهورية، الجمعة، خراطيم المياه ضد المتظاهرين لمنعهم من الوصول إلى المنطقة الخضراء بعد اجتيازهم للحواجز الكونكريتية الموضوعة على الجسر.
وقال مراسل "السومرية نيوز"، إن قوات مكافحة الشغب استخدمت خراطيم المياه ضد المتظاهرين ، الذين أزالوا الكتل الكونكريتية التي وضعتها الأجهزة الأمنية على جسر الجمهورية لمنع المتظاهرين من العبور إلى المنطقة الخضراء.
واضاف المراسل أن قوات مكافحة الشغب عملت مصدا بشريا للمتظاهرين لمنع عبورهم إلى المنطقة الخضراء التي تضم مقرات الحكومة العراقية وسفارتي الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا ومقر الامم المتحدة.


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

إصابة عدد من المتظاهرين بينهم مصور صحافي بنيران قوات الأمن في الأنبار
الجمعة 25 شباط 2011( فبراير )   09:49 GMT
السومرية نيوز
أفاد شهود عيان في محافظة الأنبار، الجمعة، بأن عدداً من المتظاهرين بينهم مصور صحافي أصيبوا بإطلاق نار من قبل القوات الأمنية أمام مبنى المحافظة.
وقال الشهود لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "عدداً من المتظاهرين رشقوا خلال التظاهرة التي انطلقت، صباح اليوم، مبنى محافظة الأنبار بالحجارة، مما دفع القوات الأمنية إلى إطلاق النار عليهم وإصابة عدد منهم"، مضيفين أن "من بين المصابين مصور صحافي".
وتشهد البلاد اليوم الجمعة تظاهرة يقول القائمون عليها بأنها مليونية وتهدف إلى الإصلاح والتغيير، وشهدت العاصمة اعتقال عشرة أشخاص تجمعوا لتنظيم تظاهرة ومصادرة لافتاتهم في قضاء أبو غريب، 20 كم غرب بغداد.
وفي البصرة، أعلن المحافظ شلتاغ عبود عن استقالته رسمياً خلال مؤتمر صحافي عقده في مجلس المحافظة تلبية لمطالب المتظاهرين، في وقت اقتحم عدد من المتظاهرين مبنى المحافظة.
وفي محافظة نينوى، أصيب عدد من المتظاهرين بإطلاق نار من قبل القوات الأمنية، فيما أحرق المتظاهرون عجلة حكومية ورشقوا مبنى المحافظة بالحجارة، فيما شهدت محافظة كركوك، سقوط 12 متظاهراً بين قتيل وجريح بنيران قوات الشرطة في قضاء الحويجة جنوب غرب المحافظة، فيما أضرم العشرات من المتظاهرين النار في مقر المجلس البلدي، في وقت أكد شهود عيان أن المتظاهرين حاولوا اقتحام مديرية شرطة القضاء، أما في محافظة صلاح الدين، فقد أصيب خمسة متظاهرين بنيران القوات الأمنية في منطقة سليمان بك جنوب المحافظة، في وقت فرقت القوات الأمنية في محافظة ذي قار المتظاهرين بخراطيم المياه وضربتهم بالهروات، بعد أن رشق المتظاهرون القوات الأمنية ومجلس المحافظة بالحجارة.
يذكر أن مصدر في مطار بغداد الدولي أكد، أمس الخميس، أن المطار يشهد حركة نزوح كبيرة لعدد من النواب والسياسيين العراقيين، في حين لفت مصدر في إدارة الجمارك إلى أنه تم إرجاع مبلغ مليون و200 ألف دولار حاول السياسيون إخراجها معهم.


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

قتلى وجرحي في صفوف المتظاهرين بنينوى بنيران القوات الأمنية
الجمعة 25 شباط ( فبراير )2011   10:07 GMT
السومرية نيوز/ نينوى
أفاد شهود عيان في محافظة نينوى، الجمعة، بأن عددا من المتظاهرين الذين أحرقوا مبنى المحافظة، سقطوا بين قتيل وجريح بنيران القوات الأمنية.
وقال الشهود في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "القوات الأمنية أطلقت النار على المتظاهرين الذين احرقوا مبنى مجلس المحافظة، مما أسفر عن سقوط عدد من القتلى والجرحى"، مبينين أن "عدد القتلى والجرحى لم يعرف حتى الان".


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

أنباء غير مؤكدة عن محاصرة اسامة النجيفي رئيس البرلمان العراقي وأخيه محافظ نينوى في مبنى المحافظة الذي يحترق


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

مقتل اثنين من المتظاهرين بنيران قوات الأمن في محافظة الأنبار .


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

صدامات بين متظاهرين ومكافحة الشغب عند جسر الجمهورية ببغداد .


----------



## حمورابي (25 فبراير 2011)

*العراق ينتفض . ضد الفساد .



جميع المحافظات العراقية الان تنتفضد ضد الفساد القائم في الدولة . ما عدى محافظة واحد لا تنتفض ( دهوك ) 



مقتل 10 اشخاص في نينوى . 
3 اشخاص في كركوك  ( الحويجة ) / اعتقد سوف تندلع بين الاكراد والتركمان وسوف يكون في التدخل التركي في العراق . 



اطلاق نار فوق الجسر الجمهوري المؤدي الى المنطقة الخضراء في بغداد . 
والله يعلم عدد الجرحى . بعد ان قامت عمليات بغداد ب السيطرة على مبنى قناة الديار 
وضرب وإعتقال العاملين فيها . والتعتيم مستمر على القنوات الاعلامية والمراسلين . 
وانباء عن اغلاق مكتب قناة الشرقية في بغداد . 

​*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

تظاهرات في تكريت تطالب بإقالة الحكومة ومجلس النواب

تظاهر المئات من أهالي محافظة صلاح الدين ، الجمعة، مطالبين بتحسين الخدمات وإقالة الحكومة ومجلس النواب. 
وقال مراسل "السومرية نيوز"، إن المئات من أبناء المحافظة خرجوا، اليوم ، في تظاهرة توجهت نحو مبنى المحافظة، مبينا أن المتظاهرين يطالبون بتحسين واقع الخدمات وإقالة الحكومة ومجلس النواب.
وأضاف المراسل أن تظاهرة أخرى بقضاء الشرقاط (120 كم شمال تكريت)، مشيرا إلى أن المتظاهرين يطالبون بتحسين الخدمات وتوفير مفردات البطاقة التموينية وفرص عمل للعاطلين. 
وأوضح المراسل أن القوات الأمنية تنتشر بشكل كثيف في مناطق المحافظة وضواحيها.


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

قوات الامن تطلق النار على المتظاهرين في ساحة التحرير بعد انسحاب الجيش .


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

أفاد مصدر في شرطة محافظة نينوى، الجمعة، بأن رئيس البرلمان العراقي أسامة النجيفي وشقيقه محافظ نينوى أثيل النجيفي خرجا من مبنى المحافظة بعد إحراقه من قبل المتظاهرين من دون التعرض لأي إصابة.
وقال المصدر في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "رئيس البرلمان أسامة النجيفي وشقيقه محافظ نينوى أثيل النجيفي خرجا من مبنى المحافظة الذي أضرم المتظاهرون النار فيه من دون التعرض لأي إصابة".
وأشار المصدر الذي طلب عدم الكشف عن اسمه، إلى أن "رئيس البرلمان دعا المتظاهرين إلى المحافظة على سلمية التظاهرة، متعهداً بتنفيذ جميع المطالب المشروعة"


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*متظاهرون غاضبون يضرمون النار بمجمع الحكومة المحلية في الانبار .
*


----------



## حمورابي (25 فبراير 2011)

*الاخ فوزي 

مبنى المحافظة في الموصل تم إحراقه من قبل حرس محافظ نينوى اثيل النجيفي 
وليس من قبل الشعب . (  المتظاهرين ) 
لأن بحسب مصادر متواجده هناك في التظاهره  تم احراق المبنى قبل وصول الشعب اليه . 
اي بعد خروج المحافظ و زمرتهِ المرتزقه . . 

*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*تحليق منخفض للمروحيات العمودية في سماء ساحة التحرير
أفاد شهود عيان، الجمعة، بأن مروحيات عمودية تحلق بعلو منخفض فوق المتظاهرين في ساحة التحرير وسط بغداد في محاولة لتفريقهم.*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*حالات اغماء بين المتظاهرين في ساحة التحرير بسبب الطيران المنخفض للمروحيات .*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> *الاخ فوزي
> 
> مبنى المحافظة في الموصل تم إحراقه من قبل حرس محافظ نينوى اثيل النجيفي
> وليس من قبل الشعب . (  المتظاهرين )
> ...


*شكرا للتوضيح *


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*اهالي البصرة يطالبون باقالة اعضاء مجلس المحافظة ايضا بعد ان استقال محافظها اليوم .*


----------



## حمورابي (25 فبراير 2011)

*عاجل


المتظاهرون في الفلوجة يقتحمون مبنى المجلس البلدي

قوات الامن في الرمادي تعلن حظر التجوال للمركبات والافراد اليوم حتى اشعار اخ

سقوط اكثر من 20 جريح برصاص القوات الامنية عند جسر الجمهورية 


شاهد عيان :اعتقال اكثر من 70 متظاهر في الرمادي


قوات امنية تغلق قناة الديار وتعتقل العاملين فيها


اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والقوات الامنية عند جسر الجمهورية 

القوات الامنية تطلق النار على المتظاهرين فوق جسر الجمهورية 

*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*متظاهرو  قضاء الحويجة في محافظة كركوك يحاصرون مقر مديرية الشرطة للمطالبة بتسلم شرطي أطلق النار عليهم
*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*المتظاهرون يسيطرون على مركز شرطة الحويجة  في محافظة كركوك بعد ساعات من محاصرته*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*المتظاهرين في قضاء البطحاء في محافظة الناصرية يحاصرون المجلس البلدي *


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*حركة التغيير المعارضة تدعو  إلى التظاهر في محافظة أربيل من دون موافقات .*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

* آلاف المتظاهرين بساحة التحرير يعانون الجوع والعطش بعد قطع القوات الامنية المؤونة عنهم*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*مكافحة الشغب تفرق المتظاهرين في محافظة  واسط بخراطيم المياه .*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*استقالة مدير ناحية حمام العليل في محافظة نينوى تنفيذا لمطالب المتظاهرين .*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*سيارات مكافحة الشغب وخراطيم المياه تصل الى ساحة التحرير .*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*احدى اللافتات المرفوعة في ساحة التحرير مكتوب عليها : نريد وزراء من بنكلادش فهم اكثر نظافة وشرفا  .*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*انضمام عناصر من الشرطة الاتحادية للمتظاهرين في ساحة التحرير
  الجمعة 25 شباط 2011   12:38 GMT
السومرية نيوز/بغداد
انضم عدد من عناصر الشرطة الاتحادية المتواجدين في ساحة التحرير، ظهر اليوم، للمتظاهرين.

وقال مراسل "السومرية نيوز"،  إن عناصر من الشرطة الاتحادية المتواجدين في ساحة التحرير ضمن الوحدات المكلفة بحماية التظاهرة انضموا للمتظاهرين في مطالبهم بالإصلاح والتغيير السياسي. *


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*الجيش يعتقل المصورين والصحفيين عند مدخل جسر الجمهورية في بغداد .*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*محافظ نينوى يتهم الحكومة في بغداد بارسال قوات عسكرية بملابس مدنية قامت بحرق مبنى المحافظة واطلاق النار على المتظاهرين .
والجبش في نينوى يلقي القبض على اثنين منهم .*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*القوات الامنية تغلق ساحة النسور في بغداد لمنع المتظاهرين من التوجه الى ساحة التحرير .*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*





الآلاف يتظاهرون في محافظة بابل للمطالبة  باقالة مجلس المحافظة *


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*






قوى مكافحة الشغب تشتبك مع المتظاهرين في كربلاء وأنباء عن إصابات واعتقالات
 الجمعة 25 شباط 2011   12:53 GMT
السومرية نيوز/ كربلاء
أفاد مراسل "السومرية نيوز" في محافظة كربلاء، الجمعة، بأن اشتباكات وقعت بين المتظاهرين في كربلاء وقوى مكافحة الشغب إثر قيام المتظاهرين بتحطيم السياج الخارجي لمبنى مجلس المحافظة. 
*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (25 فبراير 2011)

*شكرآ اخي الغالي علي متابعة الاخبار في العراق ربنا معكم يااهل العراق ويحميكم من ايدي الارهابيين*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

انا مصري مسيحي قال:


> *شكرآ اخي الغالي علي متابعة الاخبار في العراق ربنا معكم يااهل العراق ويحميكم من ايدي الارهابيين*


شكرا لك
هذا هو حال الشعوب التي تعيش تحت سيطرة الحكومات المتخلفة التي تقمع الحريات وتنهب اموال الشعب  .ولكن الزمن تغير والعد التنازلي للكتاتوريات بكل انواعها فد بدأ .


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*صدامات بين القوات الأمنية والمتظاهرين في ساحة التحرير
الجمعة 25 شباط 2011   13:03 GMT
السومرية نيوز/ بغداد
اندلعت، عصر الجمعة، صدامات بين القوات الأمنية والمتظاهرين في ساحة التحرير وسط بغداد.
وقال مراسل "السومرية نيوز"، إن القوات الأمنية اشتبكت مع المتظاهرين المحتجين في ساحة التحرير وسط بغداد، مبينا أن حجم الخسائر لم يعرف حتى الان.
*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*عمليات البصرة تفرض حظرا للتجوال مع استمرار سماع أصوات إطلاق النار
الجمعة 25 شباط 2011   13:20 GMT
السومرية نيوز/ البصرة
أفاد مصدر في قيادة عمليات البصرة، الجمعة، بأن القوات الأمنية فرضت حظرا شاملا للتجوال من الساعة الرابعة عصرا وحتى السادسة من صباح الغد، فيما أكد شهود عيان أن اصوات اطلاق النار لازالت تسمع وسط المدينة.*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*

السومرية نيوز / نينوى

حمل تجمع "عراقيون" الذي يتزعمه رئيس البرلمان العراقي أسامة النجيفي، الجمعة، قائد الفرقة الثانية في الجيش العراقي مسؤولية أحداث الشغب واقتحام وحرق مبنى المحافظة خلال التظاهرة التي انطلقت اليوم في الموصل، متهماً إياه بنقل مندسين إلى التظاهرة.
وقال القيادي في التجمع أثيل الخشاب في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "قائد الفرقة الثانية في الجيش العراقي اللواء الركن عبد الناصر الهيتي يتحمل ما رافق التظاهرة التي شهدتها محافظة نينوى، اليوم، من أعمال شغب واقتحام مبنى المحافظة وإحراقه"، مبينا أن "الهيتي أمر بنقل أشخاص مندسين في حافلات كبيرة من إحدى مناطق الموصل إلى موقع التظاهرة".
وأضاف الخشاب أن "المندسين تمكنوا من إثارة الشغب وحرق مبنى المحافظة ودفع المتظاهرين إلى اقتحام المبنى"، مشيرا إلى أن "رئيس البرلمان أسامة النجيفي ومحافظ نينوى اثيل النجيفي اللذين كانا متواجدين داخل المبنى تمكنا من احتواء الموقف وتهدئة المتظاهرين".
وأشار القيادي في التجمع إلى أن "رئيس البرلمان ترك المحافظة حاليا وتوجه إلى العاصمة بغداد".*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*المتظاهرين في ساحة التحرير يرشقون مقر لقوات الامن بالحجارة  وقوات الامن تحاول تفريقهم بالمياه ويشهرون بوجههم الاسلحة من دون اطلاق نار . *


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*اطلاق قنابل صوتية في ساحة التحرير لاخافة المتظاهرين وتفريقهم وابعادهم عن جسر الجمهورية .*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*اظلاق نار  في الهواء من قبل الجيش اخافة المتظاهرين  في ساحة التحرير 
شاهدوا الفضائية السومرية الآن نقل حي على الهواء*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*قوات الجيش تقمع المتظاهرين في الوقت الذي يجب ان تحميهم *


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*المتظاهرين يرفضون التفاوض مع مجلس محافظة بغداد .*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*المتظاهرين في التحرير ينقسمون الى قسمين ، قسم يتجه الى ساحة الفردوس والقسم الآخر يتجه الى ساحة الطيران .
اربعة جرحى ينزفون  في ساحة التحرير والقوات الامنية ترفض وتمنع محاولات انقاذهم  .*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*





مظاهرات حاشدة في محافظة النجف .*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

وكالة رويترز الامريكية تتخلى عن صمتها وتغطي جزء من التظاهرات في العراق 







بغداد (رويترز) - نزل الاف العراقيين إلى الشوارع يوم الجمعة للاحتجاج على الفساد ونقص الخدمات الاساسية في "يوم الغضب" بأنحاء العراق في استلهام لانتفاضات في العالم العربي.

وقتل خمسة أشخاص على الاقل وأصيب 49 في اشتباكات بين محتجين وقوات الامن العراقية في عدة بلدات عندما حاول متظاهرون اقتحام مبان حكومية وأطلق أفراد أمن النار في الهواء في محاولة لتفريقهم.

وهزت العالم العربي احتجاجات تسعى للاطاحة بزعماء يتولون السلطة منذ عقود واجراء انتخابات حرة وتحسين الخدمات الاساسية لكن المتظاهرين العراقيين يركزون بشكل أكبر على الحاجات الضرورية وانهاء الفساد.

واحتشد الالاف في ساحة التحرير ببغداد ووقفت سيارات الجيش وقوات الامن في الشوارع المحيطة بالساحة بينما لوح المتظاهرون بالاعلام العراقية ودعوا لاجراء اصلاحات.

وفرض حظر على حركة السيارات في العاصمة العراقية.

وعبر بعض المحتجين من بين الحواجز الاسمنتية عند جسر الجمهورية القريب والمؤدي إلى المنطقة الخضراء شديدة التحصين والتي تضم مبان حكومية وسفارات لكن المظاهرة ظلت سلمية.

وصرح مسؤول أمني في الساحة بأن قوات الامن تلقت تعليمات بعدم الاشتباك مع المحتجين.

وقالت لينا علي وهي عراقية تبلغ من العمر 27 عاما ومن أعضاء صفحة دعت للاحتجاج في موقع فيسبوك للتواصل الاجتماعي ان المحتجين نزلوا الى الشارع من أجل التغيير لتحسين الوضع في العراق وأضافت أن نظام التعليم سيء ونظام الصحة سيء أيضا كما أن تردي الخدمات يتفاقم.

وذكرت أن المياه الصالحة للشرب والكهرباء غير متوفرين وأن البطالة تزيد وبعد ثماني سنوات من غزو قادته الولايات المتحدة للعراق وأطاح بالرئيس الراحل صدام حسين مازالت التنمية في البلاد بطيئة ويوجد نقص في الغذاء والماء والكهرباء والوظائف.

وقالت لينا التي وقفت في ساحة التحرير وحملت باقة ورد ان المظاهرة سلمية وأضافت أنها تريد أن تسمع الحكومة العراقية أصوات المتظاهرين فهي الحكومة التي اختاروها. وأوضحت أن الحكومة يجب أن توفر الخدمات للناس. وأضافت ان الدول الاخرى تتحرك صوب التغيير فلماذا يقف شعب العراق صامت


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*المئات من أهالي قضاء كالار جنوب محافظة السليمانية يتظاهرون للمطالبة باصلاحات سياسية
الجمعة 25 شباط 2011   14:01 GMT
السومرية نيوز/ السليمانية

تظاهر المئات من شباب قضاء كالار جنوب محافظة السليمانية، الجمعة، بالقرب من مقر الحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني بزعامة مسعود البارزاني ، للمطالبة باجراء اصلاحات سياسية والنهوض بالواقع الخدمي، وتوفير فرص العمل.
*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

فيديو لطائرة عراقية تفرق وتستفز المحتجين في ساحة التحرير ببغداد


[YOUTUBE]I8QiDD8Z4zk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*صور لجانب من المظاهرات التي جرت امام مبنى محافظة نينوى من موقع عنكاوة دوت كوم *


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*استخدام الرصاص الحي ضد المتظاهرين في ساحة التحرير وسقوط عشرات الجرحى .*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*صور من المظاهرات في محافظة البصرة *


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*متظاهرو  محافظة النجف يعلنون الاعتصام حتى تحقيق مطالبهم منها استقالة مجلس المحافظة*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*أنباء عن سقوط قتلى وجرحى بصفوف متظاهري الخالدية بنيران القوات الأمنية
  الجمعة 25 شباط 2011   14:30 GMT
السومرية نيوز/ الانبار
أفاد شهود عيان في ناحية الخالدية بمحافظة الانبار، الجمعة، بأن القوات الأمنية استخدمت العيارات النارية والقنابل الصوتية لتفريق المتظاهرين، فيما أكدوا  سقوط عدد من القتلى والجرحى بين صفوف المتظاهرين. 

وقال شهود عيان في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "قوات الجيش والشرطة استخدمت العيارات النارية لتفريق المتظاهرين الذين تجمعوا بناحية الخالدية (30 كم غرب مدينة الفلوجة)، مما أسفر عن سقوط عدد من القتلى والجرحى بين صفوف المتظاهرين، لم يعرف عددهم بعد.*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]3nDLBH-l7yg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

انتقد عدد من مواطني البصرة تعليق محافظ المدينة شلتاغ عبود حول المتظاهرين وسلوكياتهم في التظاهرة المزمع حدوثها في البصرة اليوم الجمعة  من خلال كلمة ألقاها . وأوضح  السيد عبد الكريم الجابري  لوكالة أنباء بغداد الدولية اليوم أن محافظ البصرة قد أهاننا بقولة إن الكاسيات والعاريات هن أفضل من أبناء الشعب العراقي وتوعد الجابري محافظ المدينة بالقيام بتظاهرات شعبية عارمة من اجل إثبات حق أبناء المحافظة وكرد فعل على فشله في إدارة المدينة.
 وبين أمين عام تنظيم منظمة أطفال الرافدين مكي التميمي انه يشعر بالألم جراء قيام محافظ البصرة بوصف  وتشبيه سلوكيات بعض المتظاهرين بعاهرات  أوربا وتفضيله للعاريات على أبناء جلدته وأوضح أن هذا الكلام يعد انتقاصا للغاية من سلوكيات المواطن العراقي وقيمه ومبادئه في حقه في التظاهر ، ووصف الناشط الحقوقي مازن العبد الله هذا الكلام بالخطير والغريب في نفس الوقت  لان هناك الكثير من الأمور التي سمعناها من الدكتور شلتاغ والتي كنا نحسبها انه يتكلم بها بحسن نية ولكن هذا التصريح فيه تجريح لكل من يحاول التعبير عن رأيه  ولا يمكن أن يقوم بالتعميم بهذه الطريقة الغريبة التي لم نسمعها من أي مسؤول قبله نهائيا 


[YOUTUBE]ym-pOKtNbf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*انباء عن استقالات جماعية للمجالس البلدية في قضاء راوة والقائم والفلوجة في محافظة الانبار  .*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*صور من تظاهرات محافظة النجف اليوم تطالب بالأصلاحات وتوفير الخدمات*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*المالكي يعرب عن استياءه من مغادرة مسؤولين كبار خارج العراق قبيل التظاهرات

راديو نوا

اعرب رئيس الوزراء نوري المالكي عن استياءه من مغادرة عدد غير قليل من المسؤولين والبرلمانيين خارج العراق خوفا من نتائج التظاهرات المتوقع خروجها اليوم الجمعة. 
وقال مصدر مطلع اشترط عدم ذكر اسمه لوكالة الرأي العام ان المالكي ابلغ بعض المقربين له ان التظاهرات هي اول امتحان لإرادة الحكومة الجديدة التي يقودها ، مبينا ان هناك عددا من المسؤولين فشلوا في هذا الامتحان عندما قرروا مغادرة العراق بدلا من الاستماع الى مطالب المتظاهرين والعمل على تنفيذها. وأضاف المصدر ان البعض يبدو وكأنه يريد تحميل المسؤولية للمالكي وحده متنصلا من التزاماته تجاه الحكومة التي يشارك فيها، حسب قوله.
*
http://www.ishtartv.com/viewarticle,34429.html


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*قوات الامن والشرطة تقوم بضرب المتظاهرين بالرصاص الحي اثناء رجوعهم الى منازلهم  في سامراء .*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*المتظاهرين يقررون بدء اعتصام يوم غد السبت والتحضير لمظاهرة كبرى الجمعة القادمة .*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

اعلان من متظاهري بغداد 

*عاجل .. عاجل .. الى كل ابناء محافظة بغداد .. وخصوصا سكنة مناطق الغزالية والمنصور والخضراء والعامرية والوشاش والطوبجي وعلي الصالح واليرموك والبياع وحي العامل ومناطق اخرى في جنوب وغرب بغداد .. في حالة تمديد حظر التجوال ليوم غد فسيكون موقع اعتصام وتظاهر سكان هذه المناطق يوم غد في ساحة اللقاء .. يرجى التعميم وعاش العراق*


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*




منظمة الرصد والمعلومات الوطنيه  :خبر  من داخل مبنى رئاسة اركان الجيش


منظمة الرصد والمعلومات الوطنيه  




وردنا من شاهد عيان داخل مبنى رئاسة اركان الجيش الخبر التالي :

حصلت مشاده كلاميه بين عدد من الضباط الكبار في هيئة رئاسة الاركان وبين نوري المالكي وشوهد ان حماية المالكي تقتاد ضابط كبير في الجيش العراقي ومعه ضابط  برتبة صغيره الى السيارات المضلله وينقلونهم الى مكان مجهول واكد شاهد العيان ان المالكي خرج من مبنى رئاسة الاركان وهو يصرخ خونه خونه .



منظمة الرصد والمعلومات *
http://iraq4allnews.dk/ShowNews.php?id=8208


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

*الاتحاد الاوربي يدعو الحكومة العراقية الى ضبط النفس ازاء المظاهرات .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2011)

*لقد قررت السماء أمراً ...... علينا أن نترقبه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 فبراير 2011)

*شبكة اخبار العراق-بغداد- أفاد مصدر في وزارة الصحة السبت بأن 235 شخصا بينهم 80 عنصر أمن سقطوا بين شهيد وجريح نتيجة تظاهرات يوم الجمعه في عموم المحافظات العراقية.


وقال المصدر إن حصيلة ضحايا التظاهرات التي شهدتها المحافظات العراقية يوم أمس بلغت ثمانية شهداء من المتظاهرين فيما أصيب 227 بينهم 80 عنصر أمن بجروح مختلفة.وأضاف المصدر أن المصابين موزعون على المستشفيات في المحافظات ويخضعون حاليا للعلاج.*


----------



## fauzi (26 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لقد قررت السماء أمراً ...... علينا أن نترقبه*



"الرَّبُّ بَارٌّ فِي كُلِّ طُرُقِهِ ، وَرَحِيمٌ فِي كُلِّ أَعْمَالِهِ" (سفر المزامير 145: 17)

شكرا للمتابعة الاخبارية لما يحدث في العراق


----------



## fauzi (26 فبراير 2011)

*حظر لتجوال المركبات والعربات والدراجات في  مدينة الموصل
اليوم في 09:46:04 am »
الموصل –عنكاوا كوم –خاص 

اصدر قيادة عمليات نينوى قرارا يحظر تجوال المركبات والعربات والدراجات بانواعها فضلا عن منع المشاة من التجول قرب مبنى محافظة نينوى ..وجاء هذا البيان انعكاسا لما شهدته مظاهرة ابناء المدينة من اعمال شغب الحقت الضرر بمينى المحافظة حيث اضرم مجهولون النار في اجزاء من المبنى  مطالبين في الوقت نفسه من محافظ نينوى تقديم استقالته لتردي واقع الخدمات خلال الفترة التي تولى فيها المنصب المذكور ..من جانبه طالب عضو في مجلس محافظة نينوى  الاخير للانعقاد بجلسة طارئة  لاجراتء تغييرات ادارية فضلا عن محاسبة الجهات الامنية التي تسببت باطلاق النار على المتظاهرين مما اودى بحياة ثمان قتلى واصابة العشرات من الجرحى ..


*


----------



## fauzi (26 فبراير 2011)

*مظاهرات العراق بالصور*


----------



## MAJI (26 فبراير 2011)

يارب فليحل السلام في كل الارض


----------



## fauzi (26 فبراير 2011)

*فضيحة.هكذا تم التعامل مع المتظاهرين العراقيين 25 شباط ( فبراير ) 2011*


[YOUTUBE]FKoe0V8CC5g&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (26 فبراير 2011)

*الموصل ( نينوى )  مظاهرات العراق يوم الجمعة 25 شباط ( فبراير ) 2011*

[YOUTUBE]aKhSlnF9T84&feature=player_embedded#at=17[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (26 فبراير 2011)

*الناطق الرسمي للحكومة يكذّب ما أعلنه المالكي عن وجود جهات مشبوهة وراء التظاهرات 


كذّب السيد علي الدباغ الناطق الرسمي للحكومة العراقية ما ذكره السيد نوري المالكي عن وجود جهات مشبوهة وراء التظاهرات التي انطلقت اليوم في العراق.
وقال الدباغ في تصريحات مع قناة البي البي سي العربية، ان التظاهرة كانت متحضرة جداً وسلمية، واشاد كثيراً بها معتبراً انها انطلقت بطريقة سلمية وعكست التحضر بشكل كبير جداً.
ويأتي تصريح الدباغ واشادته بالتظاهرة، معاكساً لما اعلنه السيد رئيس الوزراء في خطابه يوم امس الخميس حيث دعا الشعب العراقي الى عدم المشاركة في هذه التظاهرات لكونها تتحرك وفق اجندات خارجية وهناك جهات مشبوهة وراءها، كما قال في خطابه .
*
http://wasatonline.com/index.php?op...45-39&catid=40:2009-09-30-10-17-54&Itemid=123


----------



## fauzi (26 فبراير 2011)

تقرير مصور لشرطة الناصرية وهي تفرق متظاهري الجمعة باستخدام خراطيم الماء
2011-02-25 09:00:00

صور لشرطة الناصرية وهي تقوم بتفريق المتظاهرين باستخدام خراطيم الماء ، يظهر في الصور إصابة احد عناصر الشرطة ، فضلا عن صورة لجندي وهو يحمل احد المصابين من المتظاهرين ، وصور أخرى لاعتقال بعض المشاركين في التظاهرة






























































































































http://www.nasiriyah.org/nar/ifm.php?recordID=21964


----------



## fauzi (26 فبراير 2011)

*تكملة الصور *


----------



## حمورابي (26 فبراير 2011)

*المحافظات الشمالية . 

السليمانية تشهد تظاهرات كبيرة . .​*
*الأوضاع تسوء . 
وخاصـًة محافظة كركوك . إندلاع معارك بين العرب و الكرد . 
وإنطلاق 5000 بشمركه الى المحافظة للتعزيزات . واكيد تركيا لن تسكَـت​*


----------



## fauzi (26 فبراير 2011)

*




مقتل واصابة ثلاثة متظاهرين وسط السليمانية وانضمام عدد من البيشمركة للمتظاهرين

السبت 26 شباط 2011   14:23 GMT
السومرية نيوز/ السليمانية

افاد مصدر في شرطة محافظة السليمانية، السبت، بان ثلاثة اشخاص من المتظاهرين سقطوا بنيران القوات الأمنية بين قتيل وجريح وسط المحافظة، مؤكدا انضمام عدد من قوات البيشمركة الى صفوف المتظاهرين.
وقال المصدر في حديث لـ "السومرية نيوز"، إن "القوات الامنية اطلقت النار على المتظاهرين في ميدان باب السراي وسط مدينة السليمانية ، مما اسفر عن مقتل شخص وإصابة اثنين اخرين".
وفي السياق ذاته أضاف المصدر الذي طلب عدم الكشف عن اسمه أن "عددا من قوات البيشمركة انضموا الى صفوف للتظاهرة تأييدا لمطالب المتظاهرين".
وكانت عبوة ناسفة انفجرت عصر اليوم، في شارع مولوي وسط السليمانية، أسفرت عن اصابة اشخاص.
وشهدت محافظة السليمانية صباح اليوم السبت، تجدد التظاهرات للمطالبة بتحسين الخدمات، فيما فرقت القوات الأمنية المتظاهرين، الذين حاولوا مهاجمة مقر الفرع الرابع للحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني.

*


----------



## fauzi (26 فبراير 2011)

قوات الجيش في صلاح الدين تعتقل عدداً من منظمي تظاهرات أمس

السبت 26 شباط 2011   14:25 GMT

السومرية نيوز/ صلاح الدين
أفاد مصدر في الجيش العراقي ، السبت، أن قوات عسكرية في محافظة صلاح الدين اعتقلت عدداً من منظمي التظاهرات التي شهدتها المحافظة يوم أمس الجمعة، مبيناً أن من بين المعتقلين رجل أعمال إضافة الى مدير سابق للبلديات. 
وقال المصدر في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "قوات الفرقة الرابعة التابعة للجيش العراقي قامت، اليوم السبت ، باعتقال عدد من منظمي التظاهرات التي انطلقت في المحافظة، أمس، وفق المادة أربعة إرهاب وأرسلتهم إلى العاصمة بغداد".
وأضاف المصدر الذي طلب عدم الكشف عن اسمه، أن "من ضمن المعتقلين رجل الأعمال علاء النشوع الذي كان ضمن وفد المتظاهرين الذي تفاوض مع محافظ صلاح الدين خلال تظاهرة ، أمس ، وكذلك مدير بلديات صلاح الدين السابق ، عامر المنديل ، الذي أقاله مجلس المحافظة من منصبه قبل أشهر".
وكان مصدر في شرطة محافظة صلاح الدين أفاد، اليوم السبت ، أن اثنين من الجرحى الثمانية الذين أصيبوا في تظاهرات أمس في تكريت فارقا الحياة متأثرين بجروحهما .


----------



## fauzi (26 فبراير 2011)

السبت 26 شباط 2011   16:00 GMT
السومرية نيوز/ بغداد

أكدت القائمة العراقية ، السبت ، أن ما تعرض له المتظاهرون أمس الجمعة، من قمع يعد لطخة سوداء في تاريخ العراق، مشددة على أنها ستدعو البرلمان لفتح تحقيق في ذلك لتقديم المقصرين إلى المحاكم مهما كان موقعهم.  
وقالت العراقية في بيان تلقت "السومرية نيوز" نسخة منه، إن "التظاهرات التي انطلقت، أمس الجمعة ، جوبهت حتى قبل أن تنطلق ، بإجراءات قمعية وتعطيلية مخيبة للآمال وتعكس الخوف من الشعب"، مبينة أن "التظاهرات تعرضت لعمليات قمع وضرب بالرصاص واعتقالات وتشهير عوضاً عن توفير الأمن والطمأنينة للمتظاهرين".
وأضاف البيان أن "ما حصل هو أمر مقلق للغاية ولطخة سوداء في سفر العراق ومسيرته عبر التاريخ ومن هنا سنعمل على أن يقوم المجلس النيابي العراقي بإجراء تحقيق للتعرف على ما حصل وعلى المرتكبين مهما كان موقعهم لكي يقدموا إلى العدالة كما سنتبنى تعويض ذوي الشهداء ومن جرح من المتظاهرين"، بحسب البيان. 
وشددت العراقية على أن "معاناة العراق كبيرة وكثيرة، منها بسبب انعدام الخدمات وتوقفها وتراجع الاقتصاد وازدياد البطالة والفقر والجوع ، ومنها ماهو بسبب القمع والتهميش والإقصاء والاعتقال ، ومنها ماهو بسبب القوانين المسيسة كقانون المخبر السري والاجتثاث والإرهاب، ومنها ماهو مرتبط بالفساد المالي والإداري والغلاء فضلا عن تبني سياسات المحاصصات"،.
وكان رئيس الحكومة نوري المالكي تعهد في بيان له، اليوم السبت، بتنفيذ جميع مطالب التظاهرات الاحتجاجية التي شهدتها البلاد أمس ،  وفيما أكد أن حكومته ستحقق في الخروق الأمنية التي حصلت أثناء التظاهرات ، أشاد بالإجراءات التي اتخذتها الأجهزة الأمنية حيال تلك التظاهرات، فيما كشف النائب عن التحالف الوطني كمال الساعدي في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، أن هناك توجهاً في مجلس النواب العراقي لحل المجالس المحلية، مؤكدا تأييده لهذا التوجه الذي يتطلب وضع قانون لتلك المجالس.


----------



## fauzi (26 فبراير 2011)

*
المالكي يشيد بأداء القوات الأمنية في قمع التظاهرات ويمنح الضباط قدم 6 اشهر
مصادر نجفية لـ (اور): الخامنئي أفتى بحرمة تظاهرات العراق و (حليّتها) في البحرين!!


بغداد، النجف / اور نيوز
فيما أعلنت قناة العراقية شبه الحكومية والممولة من المال العام ان رئيس الوزراء نوري المالكي باعتباره القائد العام للقوات المسلحة، أشاد بأداء القوات المسلحة في تعاطيها مع التظاهرات التي انطلقت في بغداد والمحافظات، أبلغ مصدر عسكري رفيع المستوى وكالة (اور)، طلب عدم ذكر اسمه، ان المالكي استبق انطلاق التظاهرات، منح عدد من ضباط الجيش والشرطة المقربين له ولحزب الدعوة، وبموجب الصلاحيات الممنوحة له، قدم لمدة ستة اشهر، كثمن مدفوع لكسب ولائهم، وذلك على خلفية إعلان اللواء عبد العزيز الكبيسي استقالته أمام عدسة إحدى القنوات الفضائية العراقية.
وبحسب المصدر ذاته ، فان المالكي عقد مساء امس اجتماعا، لهيئة اركان القوات المسلحة، تحول الاجتماع الى مشادة كلامية بينه وبين عدد من كبار الضباط الكبار رئاسة الاركان، مشيراً الى ان حماية المالكي اقتادت ضابطا كبيرا في الجيش العراقي ومعه ضابط برتبة أدنى الى السيارات المضللة وتم نقلهم الى مكان مجهول، بحسب زعمه. وقال المصدر، الذي رفض الافصاح عن اسم الضابطين أو اسباب المشادة لاسباب قال انها قد تؤجج الشارع العراقي، ان المالكي خرج من الاجتماع غاضباً وغادر مبنى رئاسة الاركان وهو يصرخ خونة خونة.
وقال منظمو التظاهرات إن الحكومة "أدركت" مطالب المتظاهرين، وتسلمتها بعدما تفاوض عدد من المتظاهرين مع نائب مقرب من الحكومة كان حاضرا لتدوين اهم المطالبات.هو كمال الساعدي .
وبعد ان تسلم النائب كمال الساعدي مطالب بعض المتظاهرين، اتخذ قراراً بانهاء التظاهرة، اذ تشير المعلومات المتوافرة لوكالة (اور) انه عاد ثانية الى بناية المطعم التركي المهدمة المطلة على ساحة التحرير، لينضم الى النائب عدنان الشحماني الذي كان وصف المتظاهرين بالخوارج وعدد من القادة الامنيين، واوعز لقوات مكافحة الشغب، ذات الزي الاسود، التابعة لوحدة مكافحة الارهاب، بتفريق المتظاهرين بالقوة. وبحسب شهود عيان فإن القوات الأمنية حاولت إخلاء ساحة التحرير من خلال إطلاق لقنابل صوتية وعيارات نارية وخراطيم الماء المغلي ما تسبب بإصابة عدد من المتظاهرين. وقالوا ان المتظاهرين تراجعوا قليلا خوفا من تعرضهم للإصابات جراء الاشتباكات، فيما لجأ البعض منهم الى الازقة الفرعية في شارع السعدون، قبل ان يعودوا ثانية الى ساحة التحرير.
وكان شهود عيان قالوا في وقت سابق اليوم بأن طائرة مروحية حلقت فوق المتظاهرين في ساحة التحرير وسط بغداد وعلى علو منخفض بهدف تفريقهم، ما أدى إلى تراجع المتظاهرين إلى شارع السعدون ومن ثم عودتهم إلى مكان التظاهرة فيما بعد.
في غضون ذلك افادت وكالة الانباء اللبانية ان المرشد الاعلى للثورة الاسلامية الايرانية علي الخامنئي أفتى بحرمة الخروج بتظاهرات احتجاجية في بغداد ومدن العراق، وذلك بخلاف الفتاوى التي صدرت عنه بشأن تونس ومصر وليبيا والبحرين.
و كشفت  مصادر نجفية لوكالة (اور) عن وصول ممثل الخامنئي صباح امس إلى مدينة النجف، حاملاً فتوى الخامنئي .*
http://www.uragency.net/index.php?aa=news&id22=17203


----------



## fauzi (26 فبراير 2011)

*آشتون تدعو لحل مشاكل العراقيين في إطار ديمقراطي بعيداً عن القوة
شريط الاخبار | 26-02-2011

بروكسل/ وكالات
عبرت الممثلة العليا للأمن والسياسة الخارجية في الإتحاد الأوروبي كاثرين آشتون، مساء الجمعة عن قناعتها بأن مشاكل الشعب العراقيين، التي عبر عنها المتظاهرون اليوم، يمكن أن تجد لها "حلاً عبر عملية سياسية وديمقراطية بعيداً عن العنف"، على حد تعبيرها.
جاء ذلك في تعليقها على المظاهرات في العراق، حيث أكدت آشتون أن حرية التعبير هي حجر الأساس في أي مجتمع ديمقراطي، و"نرحب برؤية الحكومة العراقية التي تشاطرنا هذا الرأي"، وفق تعبيرها.
وأوضحت المسؤولة الأوروبية في بيان صدر عن مكتبها، أنها تتابع الوضع عن كثب وتأسف لوقوع ضحايا في السليمانية والكوت، و"ندعو السلطات العراقية إلى ضبط النفس وحماية المتظاهرين"، حسب كلامها. وشددت على ضرورة الإصغاء لتطلعات الشعب وطلباته، مؤكدة أن المخاوف الشعبية يجب حلها عبر الحوار*
http://www.uragency.net/index.php?aa=news&id22=17217


----------



## fauzi (26 فبراير 2011)

دعت منظمة هيومان رايتس ووتش السلطات العراقية إجراء تحقيق في حوادث القتل التي رافقت تظاهرات الجمعة وكذلك اي استخدام غير قانوني للعنف من جانب قواتها الامنية. 
وقالت المنظمة في بيان اصدرته ليل الجمعة، انها رصدت رجال الامن وهم يعتدون بالضرب على متظاهرين وصحفيين عزل مما ادى الى اصابة 18 منهم على الاقل بجروح بليغة. 
واكدت المنظمة ان اي استخدام غير مبرر وغير قانوني للقوة، وعلى وجه الخصوص القوة التي تؤدي الى الوفاة، يجب ان يقود بدوره الى مقاضاة المسؤولين عنه بمن فيهم أولئك الذين أصدروا الأوامر باستخدام العنف


----------



## fauzi (26 فبراير 2011)

*





القوات الامنية تمنع المواطنين من دفن شهدائهم في الانبار

دبي – الشرقية 26 فبراير:احتج العشرات من المواطنين اليوم عند منفذ مدينة كبيسة غربي الانبار مطالبين بدفن اثنين  استشهدا خلال تظاهرات الجمعه . ومنعت قوة من الجيش سكان المدينة من التوجه الى المقبرة  بعد اغلاق المنافذ بسبب  قرار حظر للتجوال على حركة المركبات والعجلات وشنت قوة من الجيش اليوم حملة اعتقالات واسعة  ضد المنظمين والمشاركين في مظاهرات يوم امس في مدينة الفلوجة كبرى مدن محافظة الانبار*


----------



## fauzi (26 فبراير 2011)

المالكي يامر محافظي كل من بغداد والموصل والناصرية والبصرة والانبار تقديم استقالاتهم 

افاد مصدر برلماني مطلع لوكالة انباء براثا ان رئيس الوزراء نوري المالكي امر محافظي كل من بغداد والبصرة والناصرية والموصل والانبار تقديم استقالاتهم حالا , مشيرا الى ان المالكي اصدر هذا الامر بعد ثبوت فشل هؤلاء المحافظين باداءهم في ادارة محافظاتهم بشكل جدي ، وكذلك ترضية لمطالب متظاهري هذه المحافظات


----------



## fauzi (26 فبراير 2011)

قوات أمنية تعتقل صحفيين بعد تظاهرات "الجمعة" وسط الكرادة

*في سابقة خطيرة قامت القوات الأمنية العراقية المكلفة بحماية تظاهرة يوم الجمعة، بدهم مطعم صغير في منطقة الكرادة واعتقال أربعة صحفيين كانوا يهمون بتناول وجبة غداء خفيفة بعد انسحابهم من التظاهرة السلمية في ساحة التحرير وقبل حدوث أية مواجهات بين القوات الأمنية والجماهير الساخطة.


الغريب في الأمر أن القوات الأمنية اقتحمت المطعم الصغير كما لو أنهم يصطادون مجموعة إرهابية أو مجموعة من مافيا الجريمة، علما بان أحداً منهم لم يكن يحمل سلاحا ولم يرفع شعاراً معادياً للحكومة، بل أن شهود عيان قالوا لـ(المدى) أن دورهم كان ايجابيا في التهدئة، بل أنهم منعوا محاولات لرفع شعارات لا علاقة لها بأهداف المتظاهرين ومطالبهم، وهي واقعية ومشروعة. وقد تعرض الزملاء إلى اعتداء وحشي داخل المطعم أمام الجميع قبل أن يحشروهم بقسوة إلى داخل سيارة "همفي" كانت بانتظارهم خارج المطعم. 
القصة الكاملة لما حدث يرويها لنا الزملاء الصحفيون الذين تحدثوا عن الفصل المخفي من القصة التي لم يعرفها الجمهور بعد...

علي عبد السادة:"انتم الصحفيون تريدون أن تخربوا البلاد"
يقول الصحفي علي عبدالسادة رئيس القسم السياسي في جريدة المدى واحد المعتقلين: إن مجموعة من الصحفيين والمثقفين تجمعوا في ساحة التحرير للمشاركة في التظاهرات بعد أن تأكدوا من عدم وجود جهات سياسية وراء تنظيمها، واطمأنوا أن الغالبية العظمى من الشعارات والمطالبات المرفوعة في الساحة كانت تريد تحسين الخدمات والقضاء على الفساد وطرد العناصر الفاسدة والمتلكئة وإصلاح النظام، وهي شعارات تتلاءم مع العملية السياسية وتحميها ولا تخربها.
وأضاف "قررنا كصحفيين ومثقفين أن نتخذ موقفا بحماية التظاهرات ونحافظ على الطابع السلمي لها، وساعدنا بعض المتظاهرين في حمل أكياس الازبال ورفعنا النفايات، وأشعرنا جميع المتظاهرين بجميع الأطياف وحتى الصغار في السن بان هذه التظاهرة  يجب أن تكون  سلمية وحضارية وان نضرب للجميع مثالا حيا عن السلمية والتحضر في المطالبة بالحقوق الشرعية للمواطنين.
وأضاف: أن بعض المراهقين استخدموا الحجارة مع الأجهزة الأمنية، فقمنا بمنعهم، وعادت التظاهرات بعد ذلك إلى طابعها السلمي.
واستدرك بكلامه "تركنا الساحة مع عدد من الزملاء الصحفيين والمثقفين واسترحنا في مقهى المعقدين" تسمية سابقة لمقهى كان يرتاده، وحاولنا الحصول على الماء والغذاء، ولكن اكتشفنا أن الجهات الأمنية منعت دخول الطعام إلى الساحة بمسافة تبعد 500 متر عن ساحة التحرير حيث تجمع المتظاهرين. بعدها جلسنا في مطعم بمنطقة ارخيتة بالكرادة ويبعد عن ساحة التحرير بمسافة كيلومترين، جلسنا قليلا، ثم فجأة اقتحمت المطعم قوة عسكرية تابعة للجيش العراقي، وسارت نحونا وكأنها تعرف من تريد أن تعتقلهم بالضبط.
وأكد عبدالسادة أن الاعتقال كانت بطريقة وحشية وغير لائقة وغير إنسانية، استعملوا الضرب المبرح داخل المطعم عن طريق المقابض الخشبية للبنادق رافقها استخدام كلمات نابية لا يستحق مجموعة المثقفين والصحفيين أن يسمعوها، بعدها ساقونا إلى صناديق سيارات "الهمر" وحشرونا فيها حشرا، بعملية لم تستغرق أكثر من ثلاث دقائق، وقد هلع الناس قرب من المطعم و شعروا بالرعب وصار الشارع فارغا بين فترة دخولهم وحشرنا في المركبة العسكرية، لأنه كان أشبه بالاختطاف في وضح النهار، وضعوا كل اثنين في صندوق، واختنقنا والزملاء كانوا يصرخون من قلة الأوكسجين. وأشار إلى أن السيارات العسكرية تحركت إلى شارع أبو نؤاس، حيث انزلوه من السيارة واستخدموا القسوة بالضرب عن طريق العصي واخمص البنادق، ومن ثم صعدوا من جديد وذهبوا بنا إلى ساحة التحرير، ويؤكد "عرفنا أنها ساحة التحرير بسبب أصوات المتظاهرين، وسمعنا إطلاقات نارية هناك، ثم أخذونا إلى بناية عسكرية لم نكن نعرف ما هي فقد كنا معصوبي الأعين، وأنزلونا هناك ثم بدأ الضرب من جديد، جاء احدهم وقال لنا "انتم الصحفيون تريدون أن تخربوا البلاد". حاولت أن أتحدث معه لكنه لم يمنحني أي وقت فقد كان منشغلا بضربي دون أن يسمعني، وبدأوا ينقلوننا من غرفة إلى أخرى بالترافق مع  الضرب الشديد، فرقونا وجمعونا أكثر من مرة حتى شعرنا بالدوار وفقدنا الإحساس بالمكان والزمان، ومن ثم بدأت مرحلة التحقيق من قبل احد الضباط ، وكان التحقيق غير منطقي لعدم وجود مذكرة اعتقال قانونية.
وأضاف عبد السادة "حاولت أن أفهِمْهُم  بأننا لم نقم بالتخريب أو خرق النظام، وأوضحت أننا من حاولنا أن نقف ضد أي عملية عنف وحافظنا على سلمية التظاهرات، لكن المحقق الذي لم أر وجهه لأني كنت معصوب العينين، قال لي: أنت ضد رئيس الوزراء، لم اجبه لأني اعتقد أن النظام السياسي الجديد في البلاد يجب أن يكون ديمقراطيا ومن حقي أن أعارض من أشاء، رغم إني من الصحفيين الذين وقفوا وساهموا في حماية الدستور والقانون والعملية السياسية، وطوال ثمان سنوات اجتهدت أنا وغيري من الصحفيين أن نحافظ على مسار العملية  الديمقراطية، واشتغلنا كثيرا على تكريس مفاهيم الانتقال السلمي للسلطة، وحاربنا الفساد ولم نكن أبدا ضد العملية السياسية، وكنت اعتقد أن من حقي أن اختلف مع أي احد يعمل في مؤسسات الدولة أو أي سياسي، ولم تكن الفكرة إسقاط النظام، بل كان الهدف الذي يؤيده الكثير من المواطنين هو إصلاح النظام.
ويضيف عبدالسادة "بعد ذلك استمرت التحقيقات غير المفهومة، ولكنهم أجبرونا على توقيع  ثلاث أوراق  لم استطع أن أعرف مضمونها، وسمعت من الزملاء الباقيين فيما بعد أن أحداها هي تعهد باني لن أشارك في تظاهرات الإجرام والتخريب والأخرى أتعهد باني لم أتعرض إلى الضرب، وهذا خلاف ما حدث لي لان الكدمات وعلامات الضرب واضحة على جسدي".
بعدها تحدث عبد السادة انه "في الساعة الواحدة بعد منتصف الليل، نقلونا إلى بناية ضخمة وأنيقة والتقينا بضباط برتب رفيعة قدموا لنا اعتذارهم وقالوا إن اعتقالكم كان عن طريق الخطأ، وأنا قلت للشخص الذي قال لي بأنه ممثل رئيس الوزراء: انتم أخطأتم فعلا لأننا لسنا ضد العملية السياسية الجديدة لكن ما حدث هو إهدار فاضح لكرامة وحقوق الإنسان العراقي، وانتهاك لعملنا وحريتنا كصحفيين، كما كان هناك اتصال مع ضابط كبير في القوات المسلحة ابلغ اعتذاره إلينا أيضاً، بعدها خرجنا "بسلامة" إلى منازلنا في الفجر.
وشدد عبدالسادة على أن ما حدث هو مؤشر خطير على نكوص وتراجع الحريات العامة، وسوء تقدير وفهم من السلطة لتطور التحركات الجديدة للتجمعات المدنية، وردة فعل الحكومة مع ما حدث دون المستوى ولم يكن لائقا بالفعل الشعبي الراقي الذي حدث يوم الجمعة، مؤكدا "يجب على الحكومة أن تتنازل عن سياسات خاطئة وأشخاص فاسدين، وان تتنازل عن المحاصصة والفئوية، وان يحافظوا على عدم انحراف العملية السياسية ونطالب نحن الصحفيين والمثقفين بإصلاحها". 
ومن جهة أخرى شكر عبد السادة الصحفيين والمثقفين ووسائل الإعلام التي ساندتهم وحاولت إطلاق سراحهم من المعتقل.

حسام السراي: "كل 20 متراً ضرب واهانة"! 
شقيق علي عبد السادة الشاعر والصحفي حسام السراي كان متواجدا في المطعم واقتيد مع شقيقه ووضع في صندوق "الهمر" نفسه، حيث قال للمدى " كنا الدروع البشرية التي حالت بين بعض المراهقين  الذين حاولت ضرب القوات الامنية وجرف التظاهرات الى العنف وسلبها طابعها السلمي مع عدد من الصحفيين والمثقفين حتى تلقينا الشتائم والسب من قبلهم الذين اعتقدوا إننا نقف ضدهم ونميل للسلطة.
ويروي تفاصيل الاعتقال قائلا  "تركنا ساحة التحرير مع عدد من الزملاء الصحفيين والأدباء والسينمائيين والمثقفين، وذهبنا إلى مطعم الطرف في الكرادة،حينها داهمتنا قوة عسكرية كبيرة، وانهالوا علينا بالضرب والركل بمقابض الرشاشات في الوجه وعلى الرأس وشتمونا، وشتموا الصحافة والصحفيين حين أخبرناهم إننا صحفيون، ثم وضعوني في الصندوق الخلفي للهمر، وكل 20 او 30 مترا ينزلوننا وينهالون علينا بالضرب، وحين تسأل لماذا هذا الضرب أو لماذا تعتقلوننا تزداد وتيرة الضرب، لم نعرف أين نحن ولماذا اقتدنا بهذه الطريقة المهينة؟".
وأشار إلى أنهم صحفيون دافعوا عن النظام السياسي  الجديد وعن الديمقراطية، وحاولوا أن يحافظوا على سلمية التظاهرات وان تصل مطالب المتظاهرين إلى المسؤولين بصورة حضارية، فكان جزاؤهم الضرب والشتم.

هادي المهدي .. الفيسبوك فقط !!
بينما الإعلامي هادي المهدي وهو المعتقل الثالث، أكد انه كان يقود  مجموعة للتظاهرات عن طريق "الفيسبوك"، وعن طريق برنامجي إذاعة في محطة "ديموزي اف ام "، ودعا إلى تظاهرات سلمية، موضحا "بعد أن خرجنا من التظاهرات دهمتنا قوة عسكرية تابعة لاستخبارات الفرقة 11 في الساعة الرابعة عصرا وضربونا بشكل وحشي ومزقوا ملابسنا وهم يقولون: اليوم سنتسلى بكم، وكنت اسمع الضابط من داخل السيارة التي حملتنا في صندوقها حين مررنا بساحة التحرير ينادي عناصر الجيش ويقول "اضربوا باللحم" ، ذلك  الشخص الذي يركض.. اضربه.. اقتله".
وأوضح المهدي "اتهمونا بأننا نتعاون مع جهات بعثية وإنهم متأكدون من انتمائنا، ثم نادوا على شخص اسمه عباس وهو كان يرافقنا أثناء التظاهرات حسب قول الضابط الذي حقق معنا، وجاء الى الغرفة، وهو مخبر سري ونقل بصورة فوتوغرافية تحركاتي في الساحة منذ البداية إلى حين خروجي منها ، لكنه كذب حيث قال إني ضربت الفريق عبدالكريم العزي قائد عمليات الرصافة، حيث أجبته إني كنت أقف بعيد عنه بمسافة  300 متر فكيف اضربه.
بعدها توالت التحقيقات وهم يقولون يجب إن اعترف و أوقع على اعترافاتي باني بعثي، وإلا سنصعقكم بالكهرباء، وقاموا بصعقي مرتين بعد أن وضعوا رجلي بالماء، وكنت اصرخ إني لست بعثيا وإنما أعمالكم هي البعثية، وكانت الاتهامات باني بعثي أمر مضحك لأني لاجئ سياسي في الدنمارك وهربت من أعمال البعثيين، بعدها جاءت أوامر بجلبي وتغيير ملابسي لأنها ممزقة، وحين رفعوا الغطاء عن وجهي  وجدت نفسي في مكتب أنيق وكبير وأمامي الفريق الركن عبدالكريم العزي الاعرجي بملابس رياضية، وسألني لماذا ضربتني، قلت له هل رأيتني أضربك قال: لا، قلت له أنا مثقف وأكاديمي، ولا يمكن أن أضربك، حينها قام وصرخ بالموجودين وقال انه ليس هو، وطلب مني الجلوس، واتصل بشخص على الهاتف وطمأنه على حالتي.
وطالب المهدي رئيس الوزراء أن يعتذر للشعب، وألا تسيء الحكومة للجيش العراقي وألا يحولوه  إلى عصا بيدهم والى مخبرين وجلادين، أنهم حماة البلد.
وأشار المهدي إلى انه ترك في المعتقل الذي وضع فيه ما يقارب المئتين شخص معتقلين أيضا.

علي السومري ... انتم بعثيون وسوف نقتلكم
أما علي السومري رابع المعتقلين وهو سينمائي وصحفي في  جريدة الصباح ، فقد أكد قائلا: لقد كنا نهتف كما كان معظم المتظاهرين يهتفون "الشعب يريد إصلاح النظام" وقلت للضباط الذين اعتقلونا كذلك، واقترحنا وضع القماش الأبيض ليكون حاجزا بين الجماهير والشرطة، ورفضنا رشق الحجارة، وكان موقفنا واضحا وضد الشعارات غير المتفق عليها، وضد الشعارات التي لا علاقة لها بأهداف التظاهرة، وحافظنا على عدم حدوث  تماس بين المتظاهرين والجيش.
وأكد أن 4 "همرات" عسكرية داهمتنا في مطعم الطرف بدون أي سؤال ضربونا وشتمونا وسحبونا وكسروا على قدمي خشبة كانت تحمل  إحدى لافتات التظاهرة وكان ضابط كبير ويحمل رتبة رفيعة ربما كان عقيدا أو مقدما  لأني لم استطع أن أشاهده جيدا، وكان المشهد يذكرنني  بالأفلام السينمائية، وكنا نخشى أن يكونوا ليسوا جهة رسمية، ربما عصابة أو ميليشيا لأننا لم نعرف من هم ولم يطلبوا هوياتنا حين قلنا لهم أننا صحفيون.
وأوضح "كان مشهداً مرعباً ولم نكن نعلم أين نحن ولكن نسمع فقط أننا قرب ساحة التحرير، واخذوا كل ما نضعه في جيوبنا والموبايلات، وكانوا يشتمون والجنود يستأذنون الضباط بان يقتلوننا، ونسمعهم يقولون: انتم بعثيون وسوف نقتلكم.
وأضاف السومري "حين وصلنا إلى البناية العسكرية كانوا يريدون أن يحلقوا شعري بـ"الموس"، ثم بدأت بعدها عمليات الضرب ومن ثم التحقيق والشتائم، واعترف الضابط الذي يحقق معنا بأنه أهاننا لأنه قال هل تعجبكم هذه الاهانات لماذا خرجتم بالمظاهرات، وقال وضعنا 2000 عنصر مدني كانوا يراقبون المتظاهرين، فيما أكدت له أننا كنا نصرخ "سلمية سلمية" وكنا حاجزا سلميا.
ويؤكد السومري "أنا هربت من قمع وسياسات صدام في عام 1997 وهم يتهمونني  باني بعثي، وقلت لهم إني اقبل أي تهمة  ولكن لا تقل لي بعثي لأنه احتقار، وقد اتهموني  أيضاً باني أفغاني لان شعري طويل، وقلت أن شعري قضية شخصية  ولا تؤثر على النظام. وبعدها أطلقوا سراحنا، وسألنا احد الضباط الكبار: هل تعرض لكم احد بالضرب؟ أكدنا لهم إننا تعرضنا للضرب وقلنا لهم سنرفع قضية مشتركة ضدكم، والغريب أن الأشخاص و العناصر الأمنية التي كانت تضربنا وتكيل لنا الشتائم والتهم  في المعتقل كانت تردد الشعارات نفسها التي كان يقولها المتظاهرون وكنا نسمعها ونحن معصوبو الأعين.

سيف الخياط: شاهدت إطلاق الرصاص بعيني!
أما شاهد عيان الإعلامي سيف الخياط، فأكد قائلا "شهدت كيف تم رش المياه على المتظاهرين وأطلقت قنابل صوتية لتفريقهم، وشاهدات ثلاثة أشخاص أصيبوا برصاص حي في أجسادهم، ودهشت للتطورات الخطيرة، فابتعدت عن الساحة لأنهم بدأوا يضربون بالرصاص، والسيارات الحكومية تلاحقهم في شارع السعدون وسيارات الشرطة كانت تضرب المواطنين، وأنا قد أصبت في قدمي من قبل احدى السيارات، والغريب أن سيارات الإسعاف تهرب ولا تقبل إنقاذ أي جريح.
وأشار الخياط  الى: "أنا ابن العراق الجديد، وأصبحت محرجا ولا اعرف أدين من وأدافع عمّن ؟ هل كانت هناك عناصر بعثية قد أطلقت الرصاص؟ هل هناك عناصر بعثية تقود سيارات الشرطة والهمرات وسيارات الإسعاف؟ لو كان هذا صحيحا يجب أن يفسروا لماذا يتواجدون في هذه الأماكن، وان كان عكس ذلك يجب أن يتم محاسبة المسؤولين عما حدث وعدم تكرار الأمر مرة أخرى.*
http://www.almadapaper.net/news.php?action=view&id=35949


----------



## fauzi (26 فبراير 2011)

*مظاهرات العراق الكبرى بعيون الصحفي بقناة الجزيرة عامر الكبيسي*

[YOUTUBE]sM3sLOYTU0s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## antonius (26 فبراير 2011)

يلا زين مرت علة خير...ومو هواية خسائر...


----------



## fauzi (27 فبراير 2011)

antonius قال:


> يلا زين مرت علة خير...ومو هواية خسائر...


*المراقبين والمحللين يقولون ان العراق بعد يوم الجمعة 25 شباط ( فبراير ) هو غير العراق قبل هذا التاريخ . الامور والمعطيات تغيرت واختلفت كثيرا ً
شكرا لك antonius
*


----------



## MAJI (27 فبراير 2011)

يلا زين مرت علة خير...ومو هواية خسائر... 
ترة هذا مو هو الغضب العراقي الحقيقي
هذا غضب شقة يعني علمودة
واذا الحكومة ماتسوي شي وتعدل الامور هذاك الوكت راح انشوف غضب العراقيين الحقيقي اللي من صدك
والحكومة هم دتعرف هلشي


----------



## fauzi (27 فبراير 2011)

صور طريفة من مظاهرات الجمعة


----------



## fauzi (27 فبراير 2011)

*





اندلاع مظاهرات للعاطلين عن العمل في مدينة العمارة مركز محافظة ميسان واصابة 11 شخص بجروح بينهم طفلان .*


----------



## fauzi (27 فبراير 2011)

*تظاهرة في جامعة الموصل للمطالبة بإقالة المحافظ والقادة الأمنيين

السومرية نيوز/ نينوى

تظاهر المئات من أساتذة وطلاب وموظفي جامعة الموصل، الأحد، احتجاجا على سوء الخدمات وتردي الأوضاع الأمنية، مطالبين بإقالة المحافظ ومجلس المحافظة وعدد من القادة الأمنيين، فيما رددوا هتافات تطالب بمعاقبة المفسدين.
 وقال مراسل "السومرية نيوز"، إن "المئات من أساتذة وطلاب وموظفي جامعة الموصل خرجوا، صباح اليوم، في تظاهرة سلمية احتجاجا على سوء الخدمات وتردي الأوضاع الأمنية"، مبينا أن "المتظاهرين طالبوا بإقالة المحافظ ومجلس المحافظة وعدد من القادة الأمنيين في المدينة".
وتجمع المتظاهرون داخل مبنى الجامعة حاملين لافتات تطالب بإجراء إصلاحات في المؤسسات الحكومية، مرددين هتافات تدعو لمعاقبة المفسدين وحرية التعبير وتوفير الخدمات للمواطنين.
وأضاف المراسل أن "المتظاهرين طالبوا أيضا بمعاقبة المفسدين وتوفير مفردات البطاقة التموينية"*


----------



## fauzi (27 فبراير 2011)

*وفاة متظاهر في السليمانية متأثرا بجراحه 
26/02/2011 05:57 م 

السليمانية/ أصوات العراق: قال مدير مستشفى طوارئ السليمانية إن متظاهرا توفي، اليوم السبت، متأثرا بجراح أصيب بها على خلفية إطلاق نار على تظاهرة في المدينة.
وقال هاور نقشبندي لوكالة (أصوات العراق) إن "احد المتظاهرين الذي أصيب، اليوم (السبت)، فارق الحياة في المستشفى متأثرا بجراحه".
وكان مصدر مطلع ذكر لـ (أصوات العراق) في وقت سابق أن "عبوة صوتية انفجرت وسط المتظاهرين المتجمعين في السليمانية، اليوم (السبت)"، مبينا أن الانفجار "أعقبه إطلاق نار على المتظاهرين ما أدى إلى إصابة اثنين من المتظاهرين بجروح نقلوا على أثرها للمستشفى".
دون أن يكشف مصدر النيران*


----------



## fauzi (27 فبراير 2011)

*دعما للمظاهرات في العراق
عشرات المواطنين يتظاهرون في سان دييغو


ريان نكارا _ عنكاوا كوم / سان دييغو

تضامناً مع المظاهرات المناهضة لإدارة الحكومة العراقية والتي انطلقت يوم الجمعة الماضية، احتجاجاً على سوء الخدمات والفساد الإداري وتقييد الحريات، دعت (لجنة الرافدين في مركز شؤون اللاجئين) في مدينة سان دييغو التابعة لولاية كاليفونيا الامريكية تظاهرة ضمت العشرات من العراقيين، احتشدو يوم الجمعة 02-25-2011 في أحد الشوارع الرئيسية في مدينة الكهون، رفع المتظاهرون شعرات منددة بالسلوك الحكومي المخيب للآمال، وقال أحد منظمي المظاهرة لعنكاوا كوم أن هذا الاحتجاج يأتي لمساندة المظاهرات المليونية في العراق لتغيير نظام المالكي، وإجراء التعديلات الوزارية ورفع مستوى الخدمات وأحترام المواطن العراقي، حسب قوله، وعبر عن كون المتظاهرين هنا مع الانتفاظة العراقية قلباً وقالباً، وقال أنهم سيصدرون بياناً بخصوص هذه المظاهرات خلال الايام القادمة.    
*


----------



## fauzi (27 فبراير 2011)

شاهد اشتباكات مُسلحة في مدينة العمارة  مركز محافظة ذي قار 27/02/2011

[YOUTUBE]3HnMLsTD5KY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (27 فبراير 2011)

مظاهرات السليمانية لليوم التاسع

[YOUTUBE]sdxhKJDUmO8[/YOUTUBE]


خروج آلاف المتظاهرين في السليمانية

[YOUTUBE]WH7WeRUJEVI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (27 فبراير 2011)

الموصل مظاهرات العراق يوم الجمعة 25 شباط 2011

[YOUTUBE]aKhSlnF9T84[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (27 فبراير 2011)

جانب من مظاهرات سامراء الجمعة 25 شباط ( فبراير ) 2011 

[YOUTUBE]qoz_6B_fAzU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (28 فبراير 2011)

*محكمة تحقيق الرصافة تصدر أمر القبض على" عرّا ب " امانة العاصمة عصام الأسدي*
*2011/02/27 الجيران ـ بغداد *

*اصدرت محكمة بغدادية قرار بالقبض على كبير المقاولين في امانة العاصمة الذي يلقبه البعض " بالعراب" لكونه مصدر الفساد المالي للمرتشين في امانة العاصمة والذين يحيلون المقاولات اليه لقاء عمولات 
وجاء قرار القبض عليه والتحقيق معه في أولى بوادر الاستجابة للضغوط الشعبية والتظاهرات الاحتجاجية المطالبة بمحاربة الفساد وهدر المال العام، فقد اصدرت محكمة تحقيق الرصافة في بغداد امرا بالقاء القبض على رجل الاعمال عصام الاسدي، على خلفية تورطه بعمليات فساد ضمن العقود التي ابرمها مع امانة بغداد.
 ويعد الاسدي بحسب الاوساط الشعبية نسخة عراقية من رجل الاعمال المصري احمد عز الذي اعتقلته السلطات الامنية المصرية على خلفية مخالفات قانونية كبيرة بتسهيلات من النظام المصري السابق. 
 وكانت اتهامات متوالية طيلة السنتين الماضيتين وجهت الى امانة العاصمة ومجلس محافظة بغداد بوجود فساد مستشري واثراء فاحش للمرتشين في امانة ومحافظة بغداد , الى درجة اصبح الأمر من مطاليب الجماهير في مظاهراتها . وكانت حكومة المالكي تصك سمعها امام مناشدات الناس بالقضاء على الفساد في محافظة بغداد وأمانة العاصمة التي بدأت تسلك سلوك محاربة الحريات بذريعة التدين والحفاظ على الدين فيما  بستشري الفساد ونهب المال العام فيها . 

*


----------



## fauzi (28 فبراير 2011)

*الغضب الشعبي يحاصر نموذج الحكم الأمريكي في العراق .

تعديل  الدستور في رأس مطالب جمعة الغضب العراقي خصوصا وأنه لا يحدد مدة ولاية رئيس الوزراء مما يفسر مماطلة المالكي في الاستجابة لهذا المطلب الوطني القديم المتجدد طوال سنوات الاحتلال .

إنهاء وجود قوات الاحتلال الأمريكي وإجراء "استفتاء" على اتفاقية عام 2008 الأمنية مع واشنطن مطلبين ضمن تسعة مطالب أعلنها الصحافي العراقي منتظر الزيدي الذي اشتهر بعد قذفه الرئيس الأمريكي السابق جورج دبليو بوش بالحذاء مما قاد إلى اعتقاله مجددا قبل ان يعلن مطالبه في مؤتمر صحافي عشية جمعة الغضب التي كان يحض على المشاركة فيها .

جمعة الغضب العراقية  تهدد  انعقاد قمة جامعة الدول العربية المقررة في بغداد أواخر آذار المقبل .









*


----------



## fauzi (28 فبراير 2011)

*
عشرات المتظاهرين يتجمعون في ساحة الحرية ببغداد وقوات الأمن تحاصرهم

الاثنين 28 شباط ( فبراير ) 2011
السومرية نيوز/ بغداد
تجمع العشرات من المواطنين ، الاثنين ، في ساحة الحرية وسط بغداد للتظاهر احتجاجاً على تردي الخدمات، فيما تفرض القوات الأمنية طوقاً مشدداً في المنطقة.
وقال مراسل "السومرية نيوز" في العاصمة ، إن العشرات من المواطنين تجمعوا، قبل ظهر اليوم ، في ساحة الحرية بمنطقة الكرادة (وسط بغداد) للتظاهر احتجاجاً على تردي الخدمات، مضيفاً أن القوات الأمنية تحاصرهم وتفرض طوقاً أمنياً في محيط المنطقة.

*


----------



## fauzi (28 فبراير 2011)

*طلاب جامعة السليمانية يطلقون حملة تواقيع تدعو لإقالة بارزاني

الاثنين 28 شباط 2011   11:52 GMT

السومرية نيوز/ السليمانية
أطلق طلاب جامعة محافظة السليمانية ، الاثنين ، حملة تواقيع تدعو إلى تغيير رئيس إقليم كردستان مسعود بارزاني ، فيما طالب عدد من المعتصمين في حرم الجامعة بإقالة رئيسها ووزير التعليم العالي في الإقليم .
وقال مراسل "السومرية نيوز"، إن المئات من الطلاب المعتصمين في جامعة السليمانية أطلقوا اليوم حملة لجمع التواقيع تحت شعار "يا أيها الرئيس لا نريدك"، مؤكداً أن الحملة تدعو إلى تغيير رئيس الإقليم مسعود بارزاني .
وأضاف المراسل أن المعتصمين اتهموا إدارة الجامعة برفع الخيم من وسط الجامعة ومنعهم من الاعتصام ، مطالبين بإقالة رئيس الجامعة علي سعيد ووزير التعليم العالي دلاور عبد العزيز علاء الدين.
*


----------



## fauzi (28 فبراير 2011)

دعما ليوم الغضب العراقي... عراقيون يتظاهرون في عاصمة الاتحاد الاوروبي 


بروكسيل / سانتا ميخائيل 

دعما لمظاهرات يوم الغضب العراقي ، تظاهر العشرات من ابناء الجالية العراقية في بلجيكا، امام السفارة العراقية في العاصمة بروكسيل، يوم الجمعة 25-شباط. 

ورغم برودة الجو وكون يوم الجمعة  يوم دوام رسمي في بلجيكا،  الا ان العشرات من ابناء الجالية العراقية  في بلجيكا توافدو ومن مختلف المحافظات وتجمعو امام السفارة العراقية في العاصمة بروكسيل ليعلنو عن تضامنهم مع اخوتهم في العراق، شاركهم بذلك من حضر من دول الجوار البلجيكي كهولندا المانيا. أضافة الى الدنمارك

ورفع المتظاهرون الذين كانو من مختلف الطوائف العراقية ومن مختلف الفئات العمرية، شعارات تناسقت مع الشعارات المرفوعة في العراق، حيث كانت ( بغداد لن تكون قندهار، كلا كلا طائفية، نعم نعم للعراق، لا لسلب الحريات، كفى كذبا كفى وعودا، اين حقوق الارامل والايتام، نطالب بالكرامة والامن والخبز، اطلقو سراح المعتقلين الابرياء، لا للطائفية لا للفساد  لا للانتهاكات".

وردد المتظاهرون هتافات كان بارزها( بالروح بالدم نفديك ياعراق، هذا العراق علماني لاسعودي ولا ايراني، ، نفط الشعب مو للشعب بس للحرامية، بغداد حر حرة ). 

ودعا للمظاهرة وروج لها عبر الفيس بوك ، كما تولى تنظيمها ، كل من ( الديوان العراقي البلجيكي) وهي منظمة ثقافية تاسست سنة 2008 في بلجيكا لنشر الثقافة العربية عموما والعراقية خصوصا
 و( تجمع عراقيي بلجيكا) وهي منظمة غير حكومية شكلها شباب. 

وسلم المتظاهرون للسفارة العراقية،رسالة موجهة لرئيس الوزراء نوري المالكي عبر السفير العراقي في بلجيكا، تضمنت المطالب التي كانت ايضا نفس المطالب التي خرجت من أجلها العراقيين في العراق وفي باقي مدن العالمن كما منحو الحكومة العراقية مهلة ستة اشهر لتلبية المطالب، داعين الحكومة للاستقالة في حال عجها عن ذلك. 

وجاء في الرسالة "نحن شباب الجالية العراقية في بلجيكا ، خرجنا للتظاهر هذا اليوم ، مساندة لشباب العراق اللذين يحتشدون الآن في بغداد وفي محافظات عراقية اخرى واللذين يرفعون اصواتهم تعبيرا عن الحقّ الذي كفله الدستور والذي كنّا نحلم جميعنا بأن يكون دستورا حافظا لحقوق شعب مرت عليه صيغ ظلم متعددة ومازالت تواصل هذه الصيغ الظالمة مرورها، دون ان يكون للحكومة ، برنامج حقيقيّ ينتشل الناس من ظروفها البائسة ، والتي كانت الخدمات العامة هي اكثر هذه الظروف ايلاما وغرابة لانها تفتقد الى التفسير المنطقي والعقلاني ، في الوقت الذي عجز سياسيو العراق عن تشكيل حكومة، منشغلين بتوزيع الحصص الوزارية والمناصب متناسين كلّ ما يعاني الشعب منه "
وحددت المطالب بالاتي "ان المطالبة بالحاجات الاساسية وتوفير الخدمات بما فيها الكهرباء وتحسين البطاقة التموينية وضمان الامن والامان وحل الميليشيات والقضاء على الارهاب بكل انواعه بما فيها الارهاب الثقافي والفكري .وتحسين اوضاع المعيشية ورفع الاجور وضمان الحقوق الاقتصادية والقضاء على البطالة ومحاربة الفساد الاداري والمالي . وضمان الحريات الشخصية والحياة الكريمة ومعالجة ملفّات حقوق الانسان بمافيها حقوق المرأة ، والمتمثلة بالارامل، بشكل خاص ، ثم في النهاية هو تلبية حاجات الشباب بالتعبير عن انفسهم .من خلال الالتفات الى الواقع التعليمي البائس ، وأعادة تفعيل قوانين التعليم المجاني الالزامي ".
يذكر ان العديد من دول العالم شهدت اليوم تظاهرات لعراقيي المهجر تضامنا مع اخوانهم في العراق


----------



## fauzi (28 فبراير 2011)

*اتحاد الأدباء العراقي يبارك الشعب مواقفه ويعلن وقوفه الى صفوفهم



بيان اتحاد الأدباء العراق حول الاحتجاجات الشعبية

يود الاتحاد العام للأدباء والكتاب في العراق أن يعبر عن تضامنه الحار مع انتفاضات وثورات واحتجاجات الجماهير في تونس ومصر واليمن والبحرين وليبيا التي أنهت والى الأبد خرافة النظام العربي ، نظام الاستبداد الشمولي وتوريث الحكم والفساد والاستهانة بمطالب الشعوب ، وفتحت الطريق أمام بناء مجتمعات ديمقراطية حقيقية تؤمن بمبادئ حقوق الإنسان وتحترم حق الاختلاف ، وتعمل من اجل إرساء قواعد العدالة والحرية والشفافية في المجتمعات العربية التي عانت ، تحت واجهات ديمقراطية وقومية ودينية زائفة ، من أبشع صنوف الدكتاتوريات وحشية وشراسة. 
وإذ نحيي الجماهير الشبابية التي كان لها شرف قيادة هذه التحولات نهيب بزملائنا وأشقائنا من الأدباء والفنانين والإعلاميين والمثقفين العرب إلى الالتحام بحركة التغيير الديمقراطي هذه وتحقيق توأمة عضوية مع الحركات الشعبية والشبابية لإغناء هذه الحركات بالبعد الفكري والتنويري ولقطع الطريق أمام سماسرة السياسة من وصوليين وانتهازيين لركوب هذه الموجات الثورية ، وإفراغها من جوهرها الحقيقي لصالح فئات أو شرائح طفيلية عسكرية أو مدنية أو اسلاموية والاستمرار في شحذ يقظة الجماهير حتى تحقيق الأهداف الكاملة لهذه التحولات والمطالب السياسية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والثقافية المشروعة.
كما يعلن أدباء العراق وكتابه ومثقفوه عن وقوفهم إلى جانب التظاهرات والحركات الاحتجاجية المشروعة التي شهدها الشارع العراقي في الخامس والعشرين من شهر شباط 2011 والتي جاءت احتجاجاً على غياب العدل الاجتماعي واستشراء مظاهر الفساد السياسي والإداري في الكثير من مؤسسات الدولة والذي أدى إلى تردي الخدمات واستفحال ظواهر البطالة والأمية والفقر والتي تعد الحاضنات الأساسية لنشاط القوى الإرهابية والتكفيرية والطائفية. لقد اكتشف الشعب العراقي البون الشاسع بين شريحة السياسيين الكبار من أعضاء مجلس النواب والوزراء وقادة الأجهزة السياسية والأمنية البارزين وبين الغالبية العظمى من أبناء شعبنا العراقي المحروم من ابسط حقوقه المادية والمعنوية والمهدد باستلاب حقوقه المدنية وحرياته بفعل استشراء ظاهرة الفساد والتمييز الحزبي والطائفي والقومي.
وإذ نبارك لشعبنا وقفته الشجاعة يوم الجمعة 25 شباط 2011 فإننا ندعو جميع المسؤولين في الدولة إلى الاستجابة لكافة مطالب أبناء شعبنا وشرائحه المختلفة والضرب بقوة على مكامن الفساد والخلل والمحسوبية التي شوهت الجوهر الديمقراطي للتجربة العراقية والتي تحولت إلى إقطاعيات لعدد من الأحزاب والكتل السياسية والدينية والقومية التي توهمت أن صناديق الاقتراع التي زكتها في السابق قادرة على أن تحميها في المرات القادمة.
ويؤسفنا هنا أن نحتج على الكثير من مظاهر القمع التي تعرضت لها التظاهرات والمسيرات الشعبية الاحتجاجية في بغداد وفي بقية محافظات العراق من قبل الأجهزة الأمنية كما ندين محاولات التهويش المضللة التي سبقت هذه التظاهرات والتي كان يقصد منها عبثاً وأد حركة الاحتجاجات الجماهيرية واحتوائها، ونطالب بإطلاق سراح جميع الذين اعتقلوا من أدباء وإعلاميين ومثقفين ومواطنين ، والاعتراف بحق الجماهير في التظاهر والتجمع دونما اشتراطات أو "فرمانات" مسبقة.
كما نطالب بهذه المناسبة بالاستجابة السريعة لمطالب المثقفين العراقيين التي ظلت معلقة ومهملة ورفع سيف التهديد المسلط على رقاب الأدباء والفنانين والذي يعرض حرية التعبير والتنوع إلى خطر المصادرة بفعل مواقف متخلفة لتحريم الكثير من الفنون الراقية مثل الرسم والمسرح والسينما والموسيقى والغناء والنحت وهي أمور تتعارض وجوهر الدستور الدائم القائم على أساس بناء مجتمع مدني ديمقراطي تعددي.
إننا إذ نبارك للجماهير الشعبية مواقفها ووقوفنا إلى جانب مطالبها العادلة ، ندعو الجميع إلى تفويت الفرصة على المتربصين والمشبوهين لتشويه هذه الحركات أو حرفها عن مسارها الديمقراطي المكشوف، ونؤكد على ضرورة حماية الممتلكات العامة ومؤسسات الدولة من أيدي العابثين ومن الاندفاعات العفوية لبعض البسطاء من الغاضبين.
ونقولها بصراحة لجميع المسؤولين: إن سلطة جديدة قد ولدت في الشارع ، وهي سلطة رقابة واعية وينبغي احترامها والتفاعل معها بايجابية وجدية ، لأنها يمكن أن تكون أداة للبناء والتغيير نحو الأفضل ولاستئصال مظاهر الفساد والإخفاق ووسيلة لتجذير التجربة الديمقراطية بمحتوى اجتماعي عميق يضمن السير بالعراق الجديد في طريق الديمقراطية الحقيقية والتقدم والعدالة الاجتماعية.


الاتحاد العام للأدباء والكتاب في العراق
صباح السبت 26 شباط 2011
*


----------



## fauzi (28 فبراير 2011)

*– بغداد - أطلقت القوات الامنية العراقية ظهر اليوم الإثنين سراح الناشط السياسي عدي الزيدي ( شقيق منتظر الزيدي )، والذي كان أعتقل الجمعة الماضية 25 شباط ( فبراير ) خلال تظاهرة يوم الغضب العراقية في ساحة التحرير. وكانت السلطات العراقية أعتقلت الزيدي أكثر من ثلاث مرات خلال الفترة الماضية كونه كان القائم على تنظيم تظاهرة يوم14 شباط و25 شباط. وقال الناشط السياسي الزيدي بمجرد خروجه من المعتقل سأكون أول الحاضرين في تظاهرة الجمعة المقبلة (يوم الكرامة) في ساحة التحرير.
*


----------



## fauzi (28 فبراير 2011)

*البيت الأبيض في واشنطن*

*
واشنطن قلقة بشأن تقارير عن قمع المتظاهرين في العراق 
28/02/2011 19:09 
أعربت الإدارة الأميركية عن قلقها العميق من التقارير التي أفادت بمهاجمة قوات الأمن العراقية للتظاهرات الاحتجاجية التي انطلقت في عدد من المحافظات يوم الجمعة الماضي وبمقتل 12 شخصا فضلا عن قلقها من التقارير التي أشارت إلى الاعتداء على عدد من الصحفيين وأعضاء منظمات المجتمع المدني.
وقال المتحدث باسم مجلس الأمن القومي تومي فيتور Vietor في بيان اليوم إن التظاهرات كانت بشكل عام سلمية وأن قوات الأمن العراقية تعاملت معها بمهنية وضبط للنفس ،  غير أن ما يؤسف له أن بعض المظاهرات شابتها أعمال عنف ، حسب البيان.
وأضاف فيتور أن ما يثير قلق واشنطن وجود تقارير تحدثت عن احتجاز قوات الأمن وضربهم لبعض الإعلاميين ومسؤولي منظمات المجتمع المدني خلال تظاهرة الجمعة الماضية.
وقال فيتور إن لدى الولايات المتحدة تقارير تفيد بمقتل 12 مدنيا على الأقل وجرح أكثر من 100 فضلا عن سقوط عدد مماثل من الإصابات في صفوف رجال الأمن.
ورحب فيتور بتعهد الحكومة العراقية بالتحقيق في الاعتداءات التي طالت الصحفيين وجدد تأكيد ضرورة احترام حرية الصحاف*ة.


----------



## MAJI (1 مارس 2011)

التظاهرات ممارسة ديمقراطية  لكن هناك من يسئ لها فقد شاهدت وعلى شاشة التلفزيون متظاهرين يرشقون الشرطة بالحجارة والشرطة تختبئ وتتحصن منها حتى تحركت عربة رش المياه لتبعدهم واستمروا في اعتدائهم على الشرطة حتى اطلقت العيارات النارية واصيب البعض.
اليست الشرطة ابناء هذا الشعب ؟
واين مطالب هؤلاء المتظاهرين ؟ هل جاءوا ليضربوا الشرطة فقط؟
المحاسبة يجب ان تكون لكل الاطراف المسيئة
شكرا على تعبك اخ فوزي ربنا يعطيك العافية


----------



## fauzi (1 مارس 2011)

*
عنكاوا كوم – السليمانية

تناقلت وكالة الاخبار المحلية في السليمانية عن ان حكومة اقليم كردستان تحاول تلبية مطالب الشباب المتظاهرين الذين لا يزالوا معتصمين في منطقة السراي، مطلقين عليه اسم "ميدان التحرير" تيمناً بالميدان الذي حققت فيه ثورة الشعب المصرية اهدافها.
وكان الشباب المتظاهرين قد طالبوا حكومة الاقليم بتحسين الخدمات وتوفير فرص العمل للشباب الخريجيين.
وبينت وكالة الانباء ان دور قوات الامن الكردية "الاسايش" كان حماية المتظاهرين دون الحاق الاذى بهم او التعرض لهم فيما اوضحت ان رئيس الحكومة الكردية الدكتور برهم صالح فتح ابوابه لمقابلة الشباب المتظاهرين وسماع شكواهم وقام بزيارتهم في الجامعة، مجتمعا مع اساتذتهم للتباحث والوصول الى حلول ترضي جميع الاطراف.
*


----------



## fauzi (1 مارس 2011)

*من مظاهرات النجف ( أرشيف)*

*
منظمات المجتمع المدني تدعو للتظاهر في النجف يوم الجمعة القادم
2011/03/01
 الجيران ـ النجف
دعت منظمات المجتمع المدني في محافظة النجف إلى تظاهرة سلمية يوم الجمعة بعد تحديد عدة مطالب تصب في خدمة الشعب العراقي .
جاء ذلك خلال اجتماعا موسعا أقيم على ساحة نقابة المهندسين الزراعيين حضره ممثلين عن منظمات المجتمع المدني في النجف .
ونقلت صحيفة ( المواطن ) على الأنترنيت عن  عامر العكايشي الناطق باسم منظمات المجتمع المدني في النجف قوله" " أن " المنظمات أعلنت عدم مشاركتها في تظاهرة الجمعة الماضية وأرجئت التظاهرة إلى يوم الجمعة القادمة "
مضيفا " بعد اجتماع موسع للمنظمات المجتمع المدني قررنا الخروج بتظاهرة  سلمية يوم الجمعة في ساحة الصدرين تطالب بعدة مطالب تصب في خدمة الشعب العراقي "
مؤكدا " سنقدم طالبا رسميا إلى  محافظة النجف للحصول على موافقة التظاهر وتامين الحماية للمتظاهرين "
وشهدت مدينة النجف تظاهرة خرجت من ساحة ثورة العشرين حتى مجلس المحافظة تطالب بالإصلاح والتغيير والقضاء على الفساد المستشري في مفاصل الدولة شاركت فيها اغلب شرائح المجتمع في النجف . 
وكانت لقاءات مفتوحة جمعت أعضاء مجلس النواب وأهالي النجف من اجل الاستماع إلى مطالبهم وإيصالها إلى  البرلمان .
*


----------



## fauzi (1 مارس 2011)

** تداعيات تظاهرات 25 شباط .. تحذيرات من ثورة شعبية بحال بقيت مشكلة الكهرباء قائمة *


** قال عضوُ التحالف الكردستاني محمود عثمان إن استمرارَ  التظاهرات  والاحتجاجات  هو   امرٌ   ايجابي  وذلكَ  للضغط ِ على  الحكومةِ   لتنفيذِ  مطالبِ الشعب 
وافاد  عثمان  في  تصريحاتٍ   صحفية أن الوعود التي  ُتطلقُ من قبل الحكومات تحتاجُ الى ضغطٍ جماهيري ٍ لتنفيذها وان التظاهرات قد تستمر ُ من اجل تنفيذ ما اتفقَ عليه لان التظاهر اصبحَ اداة َ ضغطٍ  لتحقيق ما تريدهُ الجماهير كما انه حقٌ دستوري .
*


----------



## fauzi (1 مارس 2011)

تجدد التظاهرات في عدد من مدن العراق و ناشطو الفيسبوك يدعون الى تظاهرة جديدة يوم الجمعة المقبل
2011/03/01 الجيران - وكالات
تظاهرة  بالمعهد  التقني  للمطالبة بتحسين الخدمات  وأقالة  العميد 

مازالت التظاهرات  في  بغداد  وعدد اخر  من  المحافظات في  تصاعد  مستمر  احتجاجا على   سوء  ادارة  المسؤولين الحكوميين  وتفشي   الفساد  في  اغلب  المؤسسات والدوائر  الحكومية  ولم  تخلي  الجامعات  والمعاهد التعليمية من سرقة المال  العام ايضا 

ففي  محافظة  الديوانية  تظاهر  اليوم  العشرات  من   اساتذة  وموظفي المعهد التقني   للمطالبة  بأقالة  عميد المعهد  لسوء  ادارته   متهمينه  بالا  نتماء   لحزب البعث  المنحل   وقام  المتظاهرون  بترديد  هتافات   تطالب  بتحسين  الخدمات  وتوفير  البطاقة  التموينية  ايضا  

اهالي  الاعظمية  يتظاهرون  احتجاجا على الفساد وسرقة المال العام 

وفي بغداد  تظاهر اليوم العشرات من اهالي منطقة الاعظمية احتجاجا  على   تفشي الفساد  وسرقة المال العام 

اذ تجمع العشرات  من المواطنين اليوم  الاعظمية   وسط  بغداد  احتجاجاً على تردي الخدمات  ، فيما فرضت القوات الأمنية طوقاً مشدداً حول  المنطقة  .  وجدد المتظاهرون المطالبة  بتحسين الخدمات ومحاسبة المفسدين ،  كما طالبوا  بالاقتصاص  من العناصر الامنية التي استخدمت العنف ضد المتظاهرين في الخامس و العشرين من شباط الجاري

وطالب  المتظاهرون  بتحسين  الخدمات  ومفردات  البطاقة  التموينية

ناشطو الفيسبوك يدعون الى تظاهرة جديدة يوم الجمعة المقبل

التظاهرات التى بدأت الجمعة وتتواصل فصولها الاحتجاجية  حتى اليوم دفعت نشطاء عراقيين الى  موقع الفيسبوك للدعوة لتنظيم تظاهرات جديدة  أسمتها  يوم الكرامة  أو يوم الشهداء  ،  وذلك يوم الجمعة المقبل تذكيرا بالشهداء الذين سقطوا  فى تلك التظاهرات .  ودعت مجموعة اخرى من النشطاء الى ما أسمته  بجمعة الندم  تزامنا مع الذكرى السنوية الاولى للانتخابات التشريعية.


----------



## fauzi (1 مارس 2011)

*مظاهرات السليمانية*

المتظاهرون في السليمانية يمهلون برلمان كردستان 48 ساعة للرد على مطالبهم الـ 26
2011/03/01 الجيران ـ السليمانية
أمهل المتظاهرون بمحافظة السليمانية، بعد ان سلموا مذكرة بمطالبهم الى وفد من أعضاء برلمان كردستان، مدة 48 ساعة للرد عليها بشكل رسمي، وإلا سيعلنون الاضراب العام.

 وقال العضو المؤقت في اللجنة العليا للمتظاهرين بالسليمانية، فاروق رفيق، لوكالة كردستان للأنباء (آكانيوز)، ان "المتظاهرين سلموا مطالبهم الى عدد من أعضاء برلمان كردستان، وقد وعدوا المواطنين بالعمل على تنفيذها". 
 وأضاف رفيق ان "جميع مطالب المتظاهرين تصب في صالح المواطنين من مختلف الشرائح والطبقات بالمجتمع الكردي"، مبيناً ان "تلك المطالب ضرورية لهذه المرحلة وسننتظر رد حكومة وبرلمان كردستان عليها، لمعرفة الى أي مدى ستستجيب لها".

  واوضح انه "اذا لم تُرد على مطالبنا خلال 48 ساعة، فسنعلن الاضراب العام في جميع شوارع مدينة السليمانية، ونغلق الطرق بشكل سلمي، لكي نجبر الحكومة على الاستجابة لمطالبنا".

من جانب، قال عضو برلمان كردستان عن كتلة الاتحاد الاسلامي الكردستاني، حمه سعيد علي :  ان "برلمان الأقليم  أوفدنا بشكل رسمي الى المتظاهرين، من أجل الاستماع الى مطالبهم، وقد قدموا لنا مطالبهم كتابياً". 
وقالت النائبة عن الكتلة الكردستانية، كاشه دارا، لـ(آكانيوز) ان "جميع الشباب المتظاهرين امام مبنى السراي بالسليمانية، مواطنون مخلصون، وينبغي على برلمان كردستان ان يستجيب لمطالبهم، وانا متأكدة من ان الحكومة والبرلمان جديتان في تلبيتها".

وحول أهم المطالب، قالت المتحدثة المؤقتة باسم مجلس المتظاهرين، ناسك قادر:  انه "بعد عدد من الاجتماعات، تمكنا من أعداد هذه المطالب، التي تتكون من 11 نقطة ملحة و26 نقطة أساسية، ومعظمها متعلقة بحياة ومعيشة المواطنين". 
ونوهت قادر الى ان "أهم النقاط، هي إعادة الاستقرار والأمن الى جميع المدن والبلدات، إشراك ممثلي المتظاهرين في اجتماعات الأحزاب السياسية، حرية الجامعات، زيادة قروض الزواج، المساواة بين المسؤولين والمواطنين امام القانون، إبعاد الحزب والحكومة عن بعضهما، إعادة النظر في دستور اقليم كردستان، منح وزارتي البيشمركة والداخلية لأشخاص محايدين". 
وتشهد مدينة السليمانية منذ اكثر من اسبوع تظاهرات تطالب بمعالجة الفساد في المؤسسات الحكومية في الاقليم تخللها اعمال عنف واشتباكات مع قوى الأمن ادت الى مقتل عدد من المتظاهرين وعناصر الأمن بالاضافة الى وقوع العشرات من الجرحى، كما شهدت مدن اخرى بكردستان تظاهرات خلال الايام القليلة الماضية اسفرت عن وقوع قتلى وجرحى من المتظاهرين وعناصر الأمن. 
وكان البرلمان الكردستاني قد عقد جلسة استثنائية الاربعاء الماضي بهدف مناقشة الاحداث الاخيرة التي وقعت في الاقليم، وايجاد معالجات لتأزم الاوضاع الناجمة عن التظاهرات بمدينة السليمانية.


----------



## fauzi (1 مارس 2011)

*مظاهرات السليمانية*

المتظاهرون في السليمانية يمهلون برلمان كردستان 48 ساعة للرد على مطالبهم الـ 26
2011/03/01 الجيران ـ السليمانية
أمهل المتظاهرون بمحافظة السليمانية، بعد ان سلموا مذكرة بمطالبهم الى وفد من أعضاء برلمان كردستان، مدة 48 ساعة للرد عليها بشكل رسمي، وإلا سيعلنون الاضراب العام.

 وقال العضو المؤقت في اللجنة العليا للمتظاهرين بالسليمانية، فاروق رفيق، لوكالة كردستان للأنباء (آكانيوز)، ان "المتظاهرين سلموا مطالبهم الى عدد من أعضاء برلمان كردستان، وقد وعدوا المواطنين بالعمل على تنفيذها". 
 وأضاف رفيق ان "جميع مطالب المتظاهرين تصب في صالح المواطنين من مختلف الشرائح والطبقات بالمجتمع الكردي"، مبيناً ان "تلك المطالب ضرورية لهذه المرحلة وسننتظر رد حكومة وبرلمان كردستان عليها، لمعرفة الى أي مدى ستستجيب لها".

  واوضح انه "اذا لم تُرد على مطالبنا خلال 48 ساعة، فسنعلن الاضراب العام في جميع شوارع مدينة السليمانية، ونغلق الطرق بشكل سلمي، لكي نجبر الحكومة على الاستجابة لمطالبنا".

من جانب، قال عضو برلمان كردستان عن كتلة الاتحاد الاسلامي الكردستاني، حمه سعيد علي :  ان "برلمان الأقليم  أوفدنا بشكل رسمي الى المتظاهرين، من أجل الاستماع الى مطالبهم، وقد قدموا لنا مطالبهم كتابياً". 
وقالت النائبة عن الكتلة الكردستانية، كاشه دارا، لـ(آكانيوز) ان "جميع الشباب المتظاهرين امام مبنى السراي بالسليمانية، مواطنون مخلصون، وينبغي على برلمان كردستان ان يستجيب لمطالبهم، وانا متأكدة من ان الحكومة والبرلمان جديتان في تلبيتها".

وحول أهم المطالب، قالت المتحدثة المؤقتة باسم مجلس المتظاهرين، ناسك قادر:  انه "بعد عدد من الاجتماعات، تمكنا من أعداد هذه المطالب، التي تتكون من 11 نقطة ملحة و26 نقطة أساسية، ومعظمها متعلقة بحياة ومعيشة المواطنين". 
ونوهت قادر الى ان "أهم النقاط، هي إعادة الاستقرار والأمن الى جميع المدن والبلدات، إشراك ممثلي المتظاهرين في اجتماعات الأحزاب السياسية، حرية الجامعات، زيادة قروض الزواج، المساواة بين المسؤولين والمواطنين امام القانون، إبعاد الحزب والحكومة عن بعضهما، إعادة النظر في دستور اقليم كردستان، منح وزارتي البيشمركة والداخلية لأشخاص محايدين". 
وتشهد مدينة السليمانية منذ اكثر من اسبوع تظاهرات تطالب بمعالجة الفساد في المؤسسات الحكومية في الاقليم تخللها اعمال عنف واشتباكات مع قوى الأمن ادت الى مقتل عدد من المتظاهرين وعناصر الأمن بالاضافة الى وقوع العشرات من الجرحى، كما شهدت مدن اخرى بكردستان تظاهرات خلال الايام القليلة الماضية اسفرت عن وقوع قتلى وجرحى من المتظاهرين وعناصر الأمن. 
وكان البرلمان الكردستاني قد عقد جلسة استثنائية الاربعاء الماضي بهدف مناقشة الاحداث الاخيرة التي وقعت في الاقليم، وايجاد معالجات لتأزم الاوضاع الناجمة عن التظاهرات بمدينة السليمانية.


----------



## fauzi (1 مارس 2011)

*عاجل عاجل....فرض حظر التجوال في كركوك وحتى اشعار اخر

اعلن قبل قليل بان السلطات المحلية في كركوك قد أعلنوا بفرض حظر التجوال من الساعة صباحا من يوم غذ المصادف 1-اذار وحتى إشعار آخر ولم يذكر لحد ألان أسباب منع التجوال.
وتسود المدينة حالة من الترقب والاضطراب خاصة بعد انتشار قوات البشمركة القادمة من اربيل والسليمانية في ضواحي المدينة وداخلها بشكل مكثف منذ 3 أيام.
وكانت المجلس السياسي العربي في كركوك قد دعا اليوم الاثنين، إلى تظاهرة سلمية يوم غد الثلاثاء للمطالبة بإخراج قوات البيشمركة من المحافظة، فيما حمل الحزبين الكرديين المجلس العربي مسؤولية أي عمل تخريبي يطال المؤسسات الحكومية خلال التظاهرة.
*
http://www.afkarhura.com/index.php?...2:2011-02-28-19-19-15&catid=1:akbar&Itemid=21


----------



## fauzi (1 مارس 2011)

مجلس الأمن القومي الأمريكي يدعو الحكومة العراقية لاحترام حرية الإعلام ومطالب المحتجين

الثلاثاء 01 آذار 2011   20:15 GMT

أكد مجلس الأمن القومي للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، الثلاثاء ، على ضرورة احترام حرية الإعلام في العراق ، والاستجابة لـ"المطالب المشروعة" التي عبرت عنها تظاهرات الجمعة 25 شباط الماضي ، 
وقال المتحدث الرسمي باسم السفارة الأمريكية في بغداد، ايرون سنايب لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "المتحدث الرسمي باسم مجلس الأمن القومي للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، تومي فيتور، أصدر في ساعة متأخرة من ليل أمس الاثنين ، تصريحاً رسمياً تناول فيه المظاهرات التي شهدتها مدن عراقية عدة، شدد في خلاله على ضرورة احترام حرية الإعلام في أرجاء العراق كافة ، بما فيها إقليم كردستان".
ورحب بـ"قرار حكومة العراق بفتح تحقيق في حوادث العنف وتعهدها بمحاسبة المسؤولين عن الاستخدام غير الملائم للقوة والعنف" بحسب تعبيره، كما أشاد بـ"قرار حكومة إقليم كردستان العراق ، بالتحقيق في قيام قوات الأمن الكردية باستخدام العنف في التعامل مع التظاهرات التي شهدتها مدينة السليمانية يوم 17 شباط ، مكرراً الحاجة إلى محاسبة المسؤولين".
وأضاف سنايب ، أن البيان أكد على أن "الولايات المتحدة تشجع الحكومتين العراقية ، والمحلية في إقليم كردستان ، على الاستجابة للمطالب المشروعة التي عبر عنها المتظاهرون".
وجاء في بيان مجلس الأمن القومي الأمريكي أيضاً، بحسب المتحدث الرسمي للسفارة ، أن بلاده "علمت أن أكثر من 25 ألف عراقي مارسوا حقهم الدستوري في حرية التجمع والتعبير يوم 25 شباط ، في مظاهرات شهدتها أكثر من 40 مدينة ، وكانت في معظمها مظاهرات سلمية"، مبيناً أن "أداء قوات الأمن العراقية اتسم في الجزء الأكبر منه، بالحرفية وضبط النفس". 
لكن مجلس الأمن القومي الأمريكي، وفقاً لـ"سنايب" "أبدى أسفه الشديد للعنف الذي تخلل بعض هذه التظاهرات"، لافتاً إلى أنه "تلقى تقارير أولية تشير إلى مقتل 12 مدنياً على الأقل ، وجرح أكثر من 100 من المدنيين ، و100 من عناصر قوات الأمن العراقية". 
وتابع المتحدث الرسمي للسفارة، أن "مجلس الأمن القومي الأمريكي عبر عن شعوره بالقلق الشديد لما ورد من تقارير بشان قيام قوات الأمن العراقية باعتقال صحفيين وقادة منظمات مدنية ، أثناء تظاهرات يوم الجمعة الماضي ، والاعتداء عليهم بالضرب "، مستدركاً بالقول "غير انا علمنا أن الحكومة قد أصدرت بياناً تتعهد فيه بعدم قيام قوات الأمن العراقية بتعريض الصحفيين لمثل هذه الممارسات مرة أخرى".


----------



## fauzi (2 مارس 2011)

الامم المتحدة تعرب عن قلقها من وقوع انتهاكات لحقوق الانسان بحق المتظاهرين في العراق 

2011-03-02 

اعرب ممثل الامين العام للامم المتحدة في العراق آد ميلكرت عن قلق المنظمة الدولية من وقوع العديد من الحوادث التي تنطوي على انتهاكات لحقوق الإنسان والتي مورست بحق المتظاهرين 
وقال ميلكرت في بيان اصدره اليوم ان الانتهاكات تنطوي على استخدام قوات الأمن العراقية القوة على نحو مفرط ، الأمر الذي نجم عنه مقتل عدد من المواطنين وإصابة آخرين بجروح ، اضافة الى تقييد حرية وسائل الإعلام وتعرض بعض المنظمات الإعلامية للهجوم ، فضلاً عن تعرض مواطنين وصحفيين بوجه الخصوص للاعتقال والاحتجاز .  
وحث ميلكرت كلا من حكومة العراق والمجتمع المدني والأسر والأهالي على ضمان حماية الأطفال جميعا ، بعد الاشارة الى قلق الأمم المتحدة نتيجة تعرض أطفال ومراهقين للخطر.  
وناشد مجلس النواب والحكومة أن يكفلا تلبية المطالب المشروعة لأبناء الشعب والملاحقة القضائية لكل من له ضلع في انتهاك حقوق الإنسان  
واشار البيان الى انه في الوقت الذي يعمل العراق على إعادة بناء اقتصاده ، فإنه أيضاً يعمل على بناء مؤسسات ديمقراطية لضمان مستقبل مستدام يصب في مصلحة كافة شرائح المجتمع . وإن هذه العملية لا تتسم بالكمال ، وليس ثمة حلول سريعة ، لكن الأمم المتحدة ملتزمة التزاماً كاملا بدعم شعب العراق وحكومته في هذه الأوقات الصعبة .   
ودعا جميع السلطات العراقية بان تعترف اعترافاً كاملاً بأهمية مشاركة كل أبناء الشعب العراقي في بناء دولة تنعم بالازدهار والاستقرار والديمقراطية وذلك بغية توطيد وتعزيز التقدم الملموس الذي تم إحرازه مؤخراً . 
واعتبر انخراط كل من مجلس النواب والحكومة في بدء حوار مع المجتمع المدني بغية الاستجابة للمطالب والتظلمات التي أعرب عنها أفراد الشعب العراقي ، فضلاً عن الدعم الجماعي الذي قدمته الأطراف العراقية لتحسين إمكانية حصول العراقيين على الخدمات الأساسية ، يعد خطوات مشجعة . 
  وشدد ميلكرت على ضرورة إجراء التغييرات الجذرية التي من شأنها خلق بيئة يسودها الاستقرار والثقة .


----------



## fauzi (2 مارس 2011)

SNG

 مرصد الحريات يعلن عن الاتفاق مع عمليات بغداد لتغطية التظاهرات مباشرة
الأربعاء 02 آذار 2011   10:32 GMT
السومرية نيوز / بغداد
أعلن مرصد الحريات الصحافية، الأربعاء ، عن الاتفاق مع قيادة عمليات بغداد على السماح لسيارات البث التلفزيوني المباشر(SNG) بالدخول إلى أي مكان احتجاجي وتغطيته إعلاميا، فيما أكد أن الانتهاكات بحق الصحافيين قبل وبعد تظاهرات الـ25 من شباط الحالي لن تتكرر وفقا لتعهدات قيادة العمليات.  
وقال مدير المرصد زياد العجيلي في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "هناك تنسيقا عالي المستوى مع قيادة عمليات بغداد لتأمين تغطية إعلامية جيدة للصحافيين فيما يخص أي فعالية في بغداد ضمنها يوم الجمعة المقبل"، مؤكدا أن "المرصد وضع آلية يسمح من خلالها لسيارات البث التلفزيوني المباشر(SNG) لبعض الفضائيات للدخول إلى أي مكان احتجاجي". 
وأوضح العجيلي أن "الوضع الأمني لا يسمح لدخول عدد كبير من سيارات البث المباشر، حيث سيسمح من أربع إلى خمس سيارات بالتغطية في المكان الواحد"، مبينا أنه"سيتم السماح للفضائيات بتغطية الحدث بالتناوب وبشكل دوري".
وتابع العجيلي أن "الفضائية التي غطت الحدث هذا الأسبوع سيمسح لغيرها الأسبوع المقبل وهكذا بالتناوب"، لافتا إلى أن "هناك فرقا إعلامية من قيادة عمليات بغداد ستنسق مع المرصد ونقابة الصحافيين العراقيين بهذا الصدد". 
وشدد مدير مرصد الحريات الصحافية على أن "ما تعرض له الصحافيون يوم الـ25 من شباط الماضي من المستحيل أن يتكرر وفقا لتعهدات عمليات بغداد والجهات الأمنية والعسكرية"، مؤكدا أن "قيادة عمليات بغداد جادة  في أن يعمل والصحافيين  في بيئة آمنة". 
وأشار العجيلي إلى أن "القوات الأمنية أعادت ما صادرته من أجهزة ومعدات تعود للمرصد خلال مداهمتهم له الأسبوع الماضي"، مؤكدا أن "عمليات بغداد أبدت أسفها عن الحادث".   
وكان المتحدث باسم قيادة عمليات بغداد قدم في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، الأحد الماضي، ونيابة عن قيادة عمليات بغداد اعتذاراً لجميع الصحافيين الذين تعرضوا للاعتقال أو اعتداءات بالضرب من قبل القوات الأمنية أثناء تغطية تظاهرة الجمعة الماضي، متعهدا بعدم تكرار ما تعرض له الصحافيون  في ساحة التحرير مستقبلا.
وشهد العراق، في الخامس والعشرين من شباط الماضي، تظاهرات جابت أنحاء البلاد، تطالب بالإصلاح والتغيير والقضاء على الفساد المستشري في مفاصل الدولة، نظمت من قبل شباب من طلبة الجامعات، ومثقفين مستقلين وناشطين مدنيين، وأسهمت مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، على شبكة الإنترنت، في تحشيدها.
واعتقلت القوات الأمنية مراسلي الفضائية السومرية سنان عدنان وإدريس جواد و المصور صفاء حاتم بعد تغطيتهم التظاهرة واحتجزتهم في قاطع عمليات الرصافة، بتهمة المشاركة في التظاهرة، فضلا عن اعتقال مصور "السومرية نيوز" علي جاسم، والاعتداء بالضرب على منتسبين آخرين تمكنا من الفرار هما على حامد ومهند عبد الستار.
كما احتجزت القوات الأمنية عشرة صحافيين ومصور يمثلون وسائل إعلام عراقية وغربية عند جسر الجمهورية عند مدخل وزارة الدفاع ومنعت حركتهم، في حين داهمت قوة من الجيش العراقي مطعم الطرف في منطقة الكرادة، وسط بغداد، واعتقلت أربعة من الصحافيين بعد الاعتداء عليهم بالضرب.
يذكر أن مرصد الحريات الصحفية وهو منظمة تعنى بالدفاع عن حقوق الصحافيين أعلن، الأربعاء الماضي المصادف الثالث والعشرين من شهر شباط، عن قيام  قوة عسكرية بمداهمة مقر المرصد الواقع وسط العاصمة بغداد ومصادرة بعض من محتوياته.


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2011)

امين بغداد  صابر العيساوي يقدم استقالته الى رئيس الوزراء . يشار الى انه تمت إقالة محافظ واسط لطيف حمد الطرفة،كما استقال كل من محافظ بابل سلمان ناصر الزركاني ومحافظ البصرة شلتاغ عبود على خلفية التظاهرات التي شهدتها البلاد يوم الجمعة الماضي.


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2011)

*





اعتقال اثنين من منظمي تظاهرات غد الجمعة غرب بغداد


أفاد مصدر في الشرطة العراقية، الخميس، بأن قوة أمنية اعتقلت اثنين من منظمي تظاهرات غد الجمعة وأغلقت عدداً من الطرق والشوارع الرئيسة غرب بغداد.

وقال المصدر في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "الأجهزة الأمنية شددت، صباح اليوم، إجراءاتها الأمنية وأغلقت عدداً من الطرق والشوارع الرئيسة في قضاء أبو غريب غرب بغداد"، لافتاً إلى أنه "تم اعتقال اثنين من منظمي تظاهرات غد الجمعة في منطقة حي الشهداء وسط أبو غريب".

وأضاف المصدر الذي طلب عدم الكشف عن اسمه، أن "أحد المعتقلين طالب في كلية الطب والآخر ناشط في مجال حقوق الإنسان"، من دون إعطاء المزيد من التفاصيل.
*


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2011)

*الاستعدادت لجمعة "الشهداء" غداً فى العراق



2011-03- 3 

تتواصل الاستعدادات لجمعة الشهداء فى العراق بينما تواصلت ردود فعل المسئولين تجاه مطالب المتظاهرين فى تظاهرات الجمعة الماضية حيث نشرت صفحة " ادعم انتفاضة الشباب العراقى " او " http://www.facebook.com/Supportiraq على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى فيس بوك " العديد من اخبار اقالات و استقالات مسئولين جاءت نتيجة لتظاهرات الجمعة و الاخبار التى نقلتها الصفحة عن مصادر اخبارية كاستقالة امين بغداد صابر العيساوي و طلب رئيس الوزراء نوري المالكي من كتلة دولة القانون في مجلس محافظة واسط بتغيير المحافظ لطيف الطرفة و غيرها من الاستجابات لبعض مطالب المتظاهرين .

و ناشدت الصفحة جموع الشباب العراقى الداعم للانتفاضة و المشارك فى تظاهرات الغد بالمحافظة على سلمية التظاهرات ، كما اعلنت نقلا عن مثقفين عراقيين اقامة معرضا للصور غداً في ساحة التحرير يضم اكثر من اربعين صورة التقطت من مناطق العاصمة المختلفة تحكي واقع الخدمات المتردي" و كذلك معرض كاريكاتير "يروي بسخرية واقع الخدمات السيئة التي نعيشها يوميا" . 


رابط صفحة دعم انتفاضة الشباب العراقى على الفيس بوك
http://www.facebook.com/Supportiraq 
*


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2011)

في مايلي مجموعة من الشعارات والأهازيج الموضوعة للمتظاهرين في المظاهرات التي ستنطلق غدا في بغداد والمحافظات والتي تتردد بين الجماهير المطالبة بأصلاح الحكم والوضغ في البلاد .

الشعارات : 
-         نطالب باصلاح النظام وتعديل الدستور

- -      الشعب يريد الاصلاح والتنمية والأعمار

-          نريد حكومة اكفاء لاحكومة محاصصة ضعيفة

-          لا للدكتاتورية ولا لحكم الحزب الواحد

-          لا لحكم الطائفية لا لحكم الأستبداد

-           نطالب بتوفير الكهرباء والماء والخدمات للشعب

-          الشعب يريد التنمية والأعمار ولايريد هدر المال العام

-          لا لللآحتلال  لالتقسيم الوطن  لاللطائفية لا لللأرهاب

-           نطالب باجتثاث الفساد ومحاسبة المفسدين

-          نطالب بتوفير الخدمات الصحية والتعليمية في كل مدينة وقرية

-         العمل للعاطلين والخبز للجائعين .. والضمان للمتقاعدين والمسنين

-          ابنوا المدارس  ابنوا المزارع والمعامل لاتنهبوا مال الشعب

-          الجيش والشرطة في خدمة الشعب وليس بخدمة المسؤولين

-        أ نصفوا المرأة فهي نصف المجتمع وأم الرجال

-         اين حقوق المرأة ياحكومة ويابرلمان

-         الشعب يريد توفير الخدمات البلدية

-         لالمناهج التعليم الطائفية وافكار التفرقة الأجتماعية

-         نعم للديمقراطية الحقيقية وحماية الحريات

-         نظفوا البيئة من التلوث ومصادر السرطان

-         لا ديمقراطية  بدون عدالة اجتماعية

-         لاحرية ولاديموقراطية بوجود الأحتلال

-         نطالب محاسبة المتجاوزين على المال العام

-         نعم .. للرقابة الشعبية

-          لاتساهل مع مزوري الشهادات والمرتشين

-          نطالب بزيادة مفردات البطاقة التموينية وأستمرارها

-         لا للمحاصصة الطائفية ولا لسرقة الميزانية

-         لا للبطالة .. نعم لحق  العمل

-         وفروا العمل للعاطلين يامسؤولين

-        لاديموقراطية مع الفساد وهدر المال العام

_         نريد قضاء مستقلا  وعدالة للجميع

-        الفساد يدعم الأرهاب والأرهاب شقيق الفساد

-        نريد برلمانا يحاسب الحكومة وحكومة تحترم الشعب

-         نطالب الحكومة بالاعتذار عن التجاوزات والأعتداءات على المواطنين

-         اطلاق سراح الأبرياء من السجون مطلب شعبي

-         نطالب بأقالة المحافظين الفسدين

ـ         انصاف المتقاعدين ورعاية المغاقين والمسنين مطلب شعبي

-         نطالب باقالة محافظ بغداد

-         الملاحقات    باطل

-         اعتقال المحتجين   باطل

-         اعتقال الصحفيين   باطل

-         ملاحقة الناشطين    باطل

-         التستر على الفاسدين والمزورين    باطل

-         اقالة المسؤولين الفاسدين مطلب شعبي

 -         اين الأعمار ؟ اين التنمية ؟ 

** الاهازيج

-          ياحكومة ..  ياحكومة  ..  الشعب باع اهدومه

-         مال الشعب للشعب مو للحرامية

-         رواتبنه والأجور متعيش حته العصفور

 -        من الجنوب للشمال منريد يبقى احتلال

-         نفطنا ملك الشعب مو للحرامية

-          منريد نبقى بهل حال شبابنا عايش بطاّل

-           رواتبكم يا حكام دتنهبوهه من الأيتام

 -         ملينه  امن المحاصصة  .. صوت  الشعب ما أرخصه

-         نهبتونه نهبتونه  , يمته الوطن تبنونه؟

-         كافي عاد  , كافي عاد ’ ملينه من الفساد  

-         الآرامل والأيتام  بلشوارع جاي تنام

 ـ        الشعب يبكي وينوح ,  فلوس النفط وين تروح ؟

-         لا تتحجج بل أرهاب , وبوجوهنه ا تسد الباب

 -           يا زيدي شيل ايدك كل بغداد متريدك

ـ         ماكو فعل بس كلام  .. وين الوعد ياحكام

-          عذبتونا ياظلاّم .. متنا منالحرّ والظلام  

-        الخبز للجائعين ,  والعمل للعاطلين ..والسكن لأهل الخيام  

ـ       لا فساد ولا أستبداد  ولا لتقسيم البلاد

ـ        وحدة وحدة  وطنية لا للدولة الطائفية

-         الشعب هذا مطلبه ’  أيريد الماي والكهربا

ـ        شعبنا عايش ابحسرة  .. يهل المنطقة الخضرا ..

ـ         شعبنا محّد ايذكره ..  يهل المنطقة الخضرا

_         عكب ما خربت  البصرة , يهل المنطقة الخضرا

-         وعدكم صرنا ننتظره       يهل المنطقة الخضرا

ـ        عشنا ابضيم وبحسرة ,  يهل المنطقة الخضرا

ـ       نص الشعب بالهجرة  . يهل المنطقة الخضرا


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2011)

السومرية نيوز/ بغداد 
أعلنت قيادة عمليات بغداد، الخميس، فرض حظر للتجوال منذ منتصف ليل الخميس وحتى إشعار آخر، فيما لفتت إلى أن الإجراء يأتي لضمان أمن التظاهرات المتوقعة يوم غد الجمعة.

وقال المتحدث باسم قيادة عمليات بغداد اللواء قاسم عطا في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "قيادة عمليات بغداد قررت، مساء اليوم، فرض حظر للتجوال على السيارات والدراجات النارية والهوائية بكافة أنواعها في العاصمة بغداد"، مبينا أن "قرار الحظر سيبدأ منذ الساعة الثانية عشر ليلا وحتى إشعار آخر".

وأضاف عطا أن "قرار حظر التجوال يأتي ضمن خطة لمنع حدوث أي خروق أمنية في العاصمة التي من المتوقع أن تشهد تظاهرات يوم غد الجمعة".

يذكر أن القوات الأمنية فرضت حظرا للتجوال في محافظات نينوى وديالى وكركوك وبابل وصلاح الدين اجرءات مماثلة شمل المركبات والدراجات والاشخاص، اعتبارا من الساعة الثانية عشر ليلا حتى اشعار اخر.


----------



## fauzi (4 مارس 2011)

*آخر الاخبار

تظاهرة كبيرة في ساحة التحرير في بغداد بالرغم من منع سير المركبات  اتى المتظاهرين مشيا ً على الاقدام 

خرج المئات من أهالي مدينة الكاظمية شمال العاصمة العراقية  بغداد، ، بتظاهرة احتجاجية على تردي الخدمات والفساد الإداري باتجاه ساحة التحرير وسط بغداد.

تظاهر المئات من أهالي محافظة الديوانية ( القادسية )، الجمعة، احتجاجاً على سوء الخدمات وللمطالبة بإقالة المحافظ والمجلس، منتقدين تأخير الحكومة في تلبية مطالبهم السابقة، فيما منعت القوات الأمنية المتظاهرين من الوصول إلى مبنى المحافظة .


تظاهرة في الدجيل في محافظة صلاح الدين ، الجمعة، احتجاجا على سوء الخدمات، مطالبين بتحسين الخدمات والقضاء على الفساد الإداري والمالي وبناء مستشفى خاص للقضاء، فيما تعهد قائم مقام القضاء بتلبية مطالب المتظاهرين.

تظاهر  أهالي محافظة ذي قار، الجمعة، وسط مدينة الناصرية مركز المحافظة للمطالبة بتوفير الخدمات والقضاء على الفساد الإداري وإقالة المسؤولين غير الكفء وإحالة الفاسدين منهم إلى القضاء.

تظاهر أهالي البصرة، الجمعة، أمام مبنى المحافظة في ساحة عبد الكريم قاسم وسط البصرة للمطالبة بحل مجلس المحافظة وتعيين شخصية "مستقلة" بدلاً من المحافظ المستقيل شلتاغ عبود، فضلاً عن توفير الخدمات .




*


----------



## fauzi (4 مارس 2011)

*







تظاهر بعض المزارعين في ناحية صفوان مطالبين بالضغط على الحكومة الكويتية لاسترجاع اراضيهم. وكان بعض الاهالي من المزارعين والصيادين قد تظاهروا امس في ناحية صفوان الواقعة بالقرب من الحدود العراقية الكويتية 
مطالبين بالضغط على الحكومة الكويتية لاسترجاع الاراضي المستقطعة والسماح للصيادين بالصيد في المياه الاقليمية.
*


----------



## fauzi (4 مارس 2011)

*السومرية نيوز/ البصرة
اعتدت قوات مكافحة الشغب في محافظة البصرة، الجمعة، بالضرب على مصورين اثنين خلال تغطيتهما التظاهرات. 
وفال رئيس فرع نقابة الصحفيين في البصرة حيدر المنصوري في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "قوات مكافحة الشغب التابعة لوزارة الداخلية  اعتدت بالضرب بالهروات على مصور وكالة أسيوشيتد برس نبيل الجوراني ومصور قناة العالم الفضائية محمد الراصد خلال تغطيتهما تظاهرة البصرة"، مبينا أن "المصورين نقلا إلى قسم الطوارئ في مستشفى الصدر التعليمي لتلقي العلاج".
وأشار المنصوري إلى أن "النقابة باشرت بالتحقيق في حاثة الاعتداء التي لم تكن متوقعة في ضوء التطمينات التي حصلنا عليها من القوات الأمنية".
بدورهم أعرب متظاهرون عن امتعاضهم من جراء تعرضهم إلى الضرب بالعصي بشكل مفاجئ، وقال المتظاهر عقيل محمد في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "قوات مكافحة الشغب قامت بتفريق المتظاهرين بالقوة من دون سابق إنذار، ولم تميز بين مثيري الشغب والمتظاهرين الآخرين"، لافتاً إلى أن "المتظاهرين لم يصابوا بجراح خلال عملية تفريقهم".
*


----------



## fauzi (4 مارس 2011)

*السومرية نيوز/ الأنبار
اعتصم المئات من أبناء مدينة الفلوجة، الجمعة، احتجاجا على منع القوات الأمنية تنظيم تظاهرات تطالب بإقالة المجلس المحلي في المدينة وتوفير الخدمات وإطلاق سراح المعتقلين. 
وقال مراسل "السومرية نيوز" إن المئات من أبناء مدينة الفلوجة اعتصموا، اليوم، في منطقة حي الأندلس بمدينة الفلوجة، احتجاجا على منعهم من قبل قوات الجيش العراقي من تنظيم تظاهرات تطالب بإقالة المجلس المحلي وتوفير الخدمات وإطلاق سراح المعتقلين وإطلاق تعويضات القتلى الذين سقطوا خلال إحداث الفلوجة 2004 - 2005. 
*


----------



## MAJI (4 مارس 2011)

*تظاهر بعض المزارعين في ناحية صفوان مطالبين بالضغط على الحكومة الكويتية لاسترجاع اراضيهم. وكان بعض الاهالي من المزارعين والصيادين قد تظاهروا امس في ناحية صفوان الواقعة بالقرب من الحدود العراقية الكويتية 
مطالبين بالضغط على الحكومة الكويتية لاسترجاع الاراضي المستقطعة والسماح للصيادين بالصيد في المياه الاقليمية.*
الكويت مشبعت انتقام من العراقيين ؟
شكرا اخ فوزي على تعبك
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (4 مارس 2011)

*السومرية نيوز / بغداد

أمرت قيادة عمليات بغداد، الجمعة، المتظاهرين والصحافيين بإخلاء ساحة التحرير وسط العاصمة بغداد وإنهاء التظاهرة عند الساعة الواحدة بعد الظهر.
وذكر مراسل "السومرية نيوز"، أن عناصر الشرطة المنتشرة في ساحة التحرير وسط بغداد أبلغوا المتظاهرين والصحافيين بإخلاء الساحة، عند الساعة الواحدة بعد ظهر اليوم، بأمر من قيادة عمليات بغداد.
وأضاف المراسل أن أجهزة الشرطة أكدت للمتظاهرين والصحافيين أن للتظاهرات أوقات عالمية محددة يجب احترامها، مبينة أن الوقت المحدد للتظاهرة ينتهي عند الساعة الواحدة  .*


----------



## fauzi (4 مارس 2011)

*نظم الآلاف من أهالي محافظة السليمانية، الجمعة، اعتصاما في ساحة السراي وسط المحافظة، للمطالبة بتوفير الخدمات وإصلاح النظام السياسي في إقليم كردستان العراق، فيما أعلن  المجلس المؤقت للمتظاهرين عن بدءه اعتصاما مفتوحا اعتبارا من يوم غد السبت. 
وقال مراسل "السومرية نيوز"، إن أكثر من خمسة آلاف شخص أعتصموا، ظهر اليوم، في ساحة السراي وسط مدينة السليمانية ، مشيرا إلى أن المعتصمين طالبوا بتوفير الخدمات ورفعوا لافتات وشعارات تطالب بإصلاح النظام السياسي في إقليم كردستان العراق.
وأضاف المراسل أن المعتصمين سيستمرون حتى في اعتصامهم حتى مساء اليوم، لافتا إلى أن مطالبات المعتصمين قريبة من المشروع الذي طرحته حركة التغيير المعارضة والمتضمنة 22 نقطة.  
من جانبه أعلن المجلس المؤقت للمتظاهرين في المحافظة عن بدءه اعتصاما مفتوحا في جميع مدن الإقليم اعتبارا من يوم غد السبت، مؤكدا أن الاعتصام المزمع تنفيذه يوم غد سيستمر حتى يتم تنفيذ مطالب المتظاهرين.*


----------



## fauzi (4 مارس 2011)

*قوات مكافحة الشغب تفرق المتظاهرين في ساحة التحرير بالقوة
 الجمعة 04 آذار 2011   12:02 GMT
قوات مكافحة الشغب في ساحة التحرير

السومرية نيوز/ بغداد
فرقت قوات مكافحة الشغب المتواجدة في ساحة التحرير وسط العاصمة العراقية بغداد، الجمعة، المتظاهرين في الساحة باستخدام الهراوات. 
وقال مراسل "السومرية نيوز" إن قوات مكافحة الشغب المتواجدة في ساحة التحرير وسط بغداد فرقت أعداد المتظاهرين المتبقين في الساحة بالقوة، مبينا أن تلك القوات استخدمت الهراوات في تفريقهم.*


----------



## fauzi (4 مارس 2011)

*اعتقال صحفيين في فندقي السعدون والرشيد في بغداد .*


----------



## fauzi (4 مارس 2011)

*السومرية نيوز/ الأنبار

تظاهر المئات من أبناء مدينة الرمادي، الجمعة، للمطالبة بإقالة مجلس الأنبار والمحافظ، فضلاً عن توفير الخدمات وفرص العمل.
وقال مراسل "السومرية نيوز"، إن المئات من أبناء مدينة الرمادي نظموا، صباح اليوم، تظاهرة احتجاجية قرب جسر البو فراج عند أطراف المدينة للمطالبة بإقالة مجلس المحافظة والمحافظ قاسم محمد الفهداوي، بالإضافة إلى توفير الخدمات وفرص العمل ومفردات البطاقة التموينية.
وأضاف المراسل أن التظاهرة خرجت من دون الحصول على الموافقات القانونية.*


----------



## fauzi (4 مارس 2011)

*سقوط جرحى في ساحة التحرير في بغداد نتيجة استعمال القوة من قبل القوات الامنية .*


----------



## fauzi (4 مارس 2011)

*





حلقت الطائرات المروحية على ارتفاعات منخفضة فوق ساحة التحرير وسط العاصمة بغداد التي تشهد منذ الصباح الباكر الاف المتظاهرين في جمعة الشهداء وفاء

 لشهداء جمعة الغضب واحتجاجا على الظلم والفساد وسوء الخدمات وتفاقم البطالة ونقص مفردات البطاقة التموينية .



واوضحت الانباء الصحفية التي تراقب تلك التظاهرات عن كثب ان المشاركين في التظاهر التي تشهدها ساحة التحرير حملوا تابوتا وضع فوقه العلم العراقي لاحياء ذكرى شهداء تظاهرة جمعة الغضب في الخامس والعشرين من شباط المنصرم .. مشيرة الى ان المتظاهرين رددوا هتافات طالبوا فيها بالاصلاحات السياسية والاقتصادية والقضاء على الفساد المستشري في مفاصل الدوائر الحكومية.

*


----------

